# Judgement Day, Everyday



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> It would be fun I think if we all did a Zoom call or something, you don’t have to show your face. I have Fe enough for this.. God damn I need friends who are into MBTI so I can talk shit lol.


I’m game if u r kek


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> You don’t know because of inferior Fi -> this is why ENTJs are good villains, at least in books. Do we even know any good ENTJ famous characters? (Joking.) Te is nice to have, but pure logic is worthless without feelings. I think ENTJs are very good in learning in interactions/ with and from other humans. So one good way to evolve and progress is to be careful about company and connections (people) who influence us. Deeper values come in deeper layers, deeper interactions, meaningful actions… It’s a strategy to develop this, like everything else with ENTJs. Also, our jobs could be a big issue when they don’t fulfill us, unfortunately.
> 
> Problem with inferior functions is that they collect info in background, which means this comes to effect us after longer period of time. If during this time you neglect Fi, yes, you can turn worse (not entirely bad), it can easily become unfulfilling direction in life.
> 
> How to get around inferior functions issue: know with first 3 functions what works for 4th one and do it in a disciplined way. This creates balance.
> 
> INFJ doesn’t even have Fi.Some INFJs have to ask others how they feel. I have to use Ti to make sure I am ok. For me, logical/rational = good. It can be more difficult than just having inferior Fi.


I think someone was saying having a function in ur shadow is not as bad as having it as ur inferior or something. So Fi in my inferior is worse than my Fe in my 8th shadow? Since I was claiming my Fe is bad due to it being in the shadow.

I never knew INFJs was bad like me in sometimes needing others to tell me how I feel LOL. I like when Orchid and other INFPs straight up tell me how I should be feeling coz then I can analyse it and give my Fi the spotlight for a moment.

I know u said (Joking) but it’s pretty true in that Te doesn’t care about being the villain or the hero, it just wants to pick the option that’s more desirable or beneficial to my objective, if being the villain achieves it then all good.

Since I started talking to INFPs though I definitely learnt to develop my Fi more, starting with the first INFP my (fondest ex) many yrs ago.

Baby steps frenz <3 thanks for ur patience and putting up with my tyranny :3


----------



## intranst

Lol I actually like other INFPs, they’re funny, and can occasionally provide insights that I haven’t thought of myself.. just kidding (jk about jk). Best way to hang out with another INFP in person for me is where we just kinda do our own thing in the same vicinity and randomly engage in conversation. If the goal is to continually engage in conversation though it can be a rather awkward experience. I mean, I can initiate a bit being a rather expressive INFP but it still gets draining and then I’m like yeah, I got nothin. Off topic, just sharing.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Lol I actually like other INFPs, they’re funny, and can occasionally provide insights that I haven’t thought of myself.. just kidding (jk about jk). Best way to hang out with another INFP in person for me is where we just kinda do our own thing in the same vicinity and randomly engage in conversation. If the goal is to continually engage in conversation though it can be a rather awkward experience. I mean, I can initiate a bit being a rather expressive INFP but it still gets draining and then I’m like yeah, I got nothin. Off topic, just sharing.


I generally give my full attention when talking about a topic and it flows from one to the next so basically sit there and chat for 4 or 6 hrs straight until it dies down lol. But at work I do what u said coz we can’t just sit around chatting even though I sometimes wanna have a chat.


----------



## ENTJudgement

12 hr work day, so many problems with this museum, nothing labelled so can’t find ties from cabinet A to B, DHCP scopes not set up, firewall static routes for the wireless subnets not advertised, cluster fk of om2 and om3 fibre, mix n match of multi mode and single mode, not enough rack space for switch coz some idiot decided to put a power board vertically against the rack. CDP neighbours unavailable coz diff vendors for switch, router and APs. APs not having the rj45 serial plug, needing usb-c so couldn’t set static IP and point it at the on prem controller. 802.1x certs not set up.

Thank God client/boss is technical otherwise would just assume incompetence and not understand a thing I said above.

Stuck behind slow drivers hogging the passing lane as usual, tried tailgating, flashing lights etc… no effect as usual but passing the idiot using the emergency lane sure worked except the idiot starts honking at me and threw some shit at my car, made a dent, pretty mad now, was about to ram mine into his to give him the middle finger but my insurance company would probably eat me alive with excess if I did. Ahhh Te, y u so lame and sensible all the time.

Arrive home, crash in bed, feelzgud when I can just sleep instantly and no need to roll around for hours, never got insomnia when sleeping with ex, which means I prolly got some unresolved emotional shit buried somewhere which I can’t feel but decides to annoy me by fking with my sleep. It’s K, I’ll just crash when tried, getrekt Fi, muhahahahaha.

Wake up, shit, I’m late for my weekly raid with me mate, no time to cook and swore off eating raw onions, fked the boss up ez, got a nice drop #worth.

Writing blog hoping to bore myself to sleep, nekminit, writing blog made me even less tired than before. I know, reading some training material for one of my certs I needed for work will easily put me to sleep :3


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I think someone was saying having a function in ur shadow is not as bad as having it as ur inferior or something. So Fi in my inferior is worse than my Fe in my 8th shadow? Since I was claiming my Fe is bad due to it being in the shadow.
> 
> I never knew INFJs was bad like me in sometimes needing others to tell me how I feel LOL. I like when Orchid and other INFPs straight up tell me how I should be feeling coz then I can analyse it and give my Fi the spotlight for a moment.
> 
> I know u said (Joking) but it’s pretty true in that Te doesn’t care about being the villain or the hero, it just wants to pick the option that’s more desirable or beneficial to my objective, if being the villain achieves it then all good.
> 
> Since I started talking to INFPs though I definitely learnt to develop my Fi more, starting with the first INFP my (fondest ex) many yrs ago.
> 
> Baby steps frenz <3 thanks for ur patience and putting up with my tyranny :3


Becoming a villain would exclude you from society (literally), and on a light spectrum being a villain also comes with negative antisocial effects; others are social beings and they can feel when they are exploited. Probably with much better feeling functions than you have. So, if you don’t care about your own Fi, collective intelligence will do it, sometimes good, sometimes not.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> Stuck behind slow drivers hogging the passing lane as usual, tried tailgating, flashing lights etc… no effect as usual but passing the idiot using the emergency lane sure worked except the idiot starts honking at me and threw some shit at my car, made a dent, pretty mad now, was about to ram mine into his to give him the middle finger but my insurance company would probably eat me alive with excess if I did. Ahhh Te, y u so lame and sensible all the time.


Lol! Omg! I feel this so much. When I was commuting every day, the amount of times this scene would play through my head over and over again. Lol! Classic.


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTJudgement said:


> I think blogs are a waste of time and to prove it to myself, Ima start one and see how much time I’m willing to waste before quitting it.
> 
> 2 accidents today on the motorway to work, like how do u crash going 20km/h in traffic? Oh I know, probably coz u fell asleep from the boredom of driving at sub 20km/h for the past hour.
> 
> Auckland Transport, lowering the speed limit again, any dimwit can do what they do, oh our job is to avoid crashes? I know, let’s slow all cars down to 20km/h! Surely that would stop all accidents! Yeah go one step further and make it 0 km/h, then it’s literally impossible to cause an accident genius.
> 
> Caught up with my best mate after work, somehow managed to chat for 4 hrs straight, introvert my ass. INTJs are ez mode to socialise with, finding people who skip all the small talk and goes straight into controversial shit while giving zero fks about feelings and makes all the inappropriate jokes is fking amazing.
> 
> Some topics discussed in the 4hr window.
> EVs vs ICE cars, how long till AIs replace the need for human interaction, how far along are we at developing that tech? How society would react to A.Is replacing humans. I speculate Elon is making his own phone so he can start his own eco system of phone, satellite, car, twitter. Not a bad move, wonder how long till it bears fruit. Predictions, predictions, predictions… predicting the future with current data is a Te/Ni and Ni/Te’s wet dream. 4hrs of 0 productivity and essentially just blind guessing seems to be pretty fking amusing lol, love u INTJs. How to get out of having to pay for parking driving into the cbd…
> 
> AT thinks they can force me to take the bus by increasing the parking costs? ha! I’ll just park far away for free then buy an e scooter and scoot in. Get fked AT.


Isn't a blog just a journal you share with others? Do it for your own purposes and if others want to read it, great, if not, putting your thoughts down organizes your mind in ways you may not even have realized. It's a good practice. I keep a journal and write in it when the inspiration hits me. It really has helped me organize my thoughts.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Lol! Omg! I feel this so much. When I was commuting every day, the amount of times this scene would play through my head over and over again. Lol! Classic.


This pleases my Fi very much <3 *BearHug


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTJudgement said:


> 12 hr work day, so many problems with this museum, nothing labelled so can’t find ties from cabinet A to B, DHCP scopes not set up, firewall static routes for the wireless subnets not advertised, cluster fk of om2 and om3 fibre, mix n match of multi mode and single mode, not enough rack space for switch coz some idiot decided to put a power board vertically against the rack. CDP neighbours unavailable coz diff vendors for switch, router and APs. APs not having the rj45 serial plug, needing usb-c so couldn’t set static IP and point it at the on prem controller. 802.1x certs not set up.
> 
> Thank God client/boss is technical otherwise would just assume incompetence and not understand a thing I said above.
> 
> Stuck behind slow drivers hogging the passing lane as usual, tried tailgating, flashing lights etc… no effect as usual but passing the idiot using the emergency lane sure worked except the idiot starts honking at me and threw some shit at my car, made a dent, pretty mad now, was about to ram mine into his to give him the middle finger but my insurance company would probably eat me alive with excess if I did. Ahhh Te, y u so lame and sensible all the time.
> 
> Arrive home, crash in bed, feelzgud when I can just sleep instantly and no need to roll around for hours, never got insomnia when sleeping with ex, which means I prolly got some unresolved emotional shit buried somewhere which I can’t feel but decides to annoy me by fking with my sleep. It’s K, I’ll just crash when tried, getrekt Fi, muhahahahaha.
> 
> Wake up, shit, I’m late for my weekly raid with me mate, no time to cook and swore off eating raw onions, fked the boss up ez, got a nice drop #worth.
> 
> Writing blog hoping to bore myself to sleep, nekminit, writing blog made me even less tired than before. I know, reading some training material for one of my certs I needed for work will easily put me to sleep :3


Dammit! I hate when everything is unlabeled spaghetti! I spent hours organizing my data center's labeling system. They're still using it to this day. I am now a "network overlord" at network operations. No more "cable monkey" for me!


----------



## ENTJudgement

tanstaafl28 said:


> Dammit! I hate when everything is unlabeled spaghetti! I spent hours organizing my data center's labeling system. They're still using it to this day. I am now a "network overlord" at network operations. No more "cable monkey" for me!


The best part is when they make their own names on the fibre ties, like it says 6 core to "Radio room" I ask everyone who works at the museum where the radio room is and they're all like we have a radio room??? Even the managers and people who have been there for 20+ yrs dunno wtf the radio room is.

*High five fellow network overlord <3<3


----------



## ENTJudgement

Christmas work function today, almost forgot, arrive there with colleagues and boom, alcohol and loud music, 2 things I dislike most during socializing. I just wanna chat but can't chat over the loud as music and half drunk people. I think I lost my voice trying to talk to them through the insanely loud music, every year it's like this... Am I the weird one for not enjoying loud music and booze? Probably LOL.

I remember we were celebrating a job well done at another function at a client's site a few weeks back, the table was split in halves, at the northern end we had all the managers, basically the Caucasians and the southern end we had all the techies, engineers and people who do the work so basically all the Chinese, Indians, Philippinos, Middle Easterners etc... The entire Northern side of the table were ordering alcohol and the whole southern side ordered non alcoholic drinks LOL was just categorized so perfectly I was almost amazed.

Anyways, my best friends who were around my age weren't there (they went to a different function, a client's which happened to be on the same night as our company's) so was just mostly in listening mode, had one guy vent to me about how our project went and how some people did nothing while others carried as usual and how we're doing other people's jobs. Had another colleague telling me about his discontent with the extreme left, people seem to like to talk to me about all the non work appropriate topics coz they know I won't get offended nor snitch.

Bored outta my mind, surprised I lasted 2.5 hrs TBH, even had my ex right infront of me with the colleague she dumped me for who doesn't know and is my friend lol. Some food later, left the place and drove home. On the walk back to my car, the city was packed, like it was pre-Covid, all I saw was booze and music, everywhere, is that all socializing is to people? Eat, Drink, Dance & Loud music? Seems so... aimless, whats the objective? Whats the entertainment? Whats interesting? 

When I go out with my closer friends, we're usually doing something, whether it's a hike, go karting, snorkeling, skiing, ice skating, driving, board games, movies, shows, rock climbing, garage rock band, there was always something to do... Am I really extraverted or just an introvert who thinks hes extraverted? Does it count as extroversion if I get energy from socializing with close friends only? Does it rule out introversion if I hate staying home by myself unless theres internet? How do we even judge now days with the internet since internet IS social, I lived before the internet was a thing and I fking hated staying home alone, it was the most boring shit ever, I was going mental. Anyway, the bar scene ain't for me, fk that shit, would pick having a barbie and a chat over that shit.

P.S This video interests my Te highly.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shit, totally forgot to blog, whack as weather this weekend, couldn't do shit besides stay home and raid on Lost Ark whilst simultaneously posting on every thread on PerC. 

Every time I stay at home for too long I start thinking random shit like are humans really social creatures or we fine going solo? Are some humans wired different like my deceased grandma who seem to be able to solo without issue? 

I did read somewhere on some article that if babies were left unattended but well fed, they still die due to lack of attention? Like wtf is that? For real? Does that translate into adulthood? So them fools in solidary confinement should be mental from the solitude? In this equation, is there a difference between having some interaction like seeing some strangers on the street, buying something from a shop and hanging out with friends and family? If thats the case, do humans then need all kinds of different interactions? If we do then is family interaction a necessity or an option? Coz what if you outlived your parents and don't have your own family? Where u gonna get that interaction from then? Must be optional and not a necessity otherwise all single old folk with no kids would be mental or dead.

Thinking about life and death, if I'm atheist and I don't believe in life after death then wtf is the difference when I die? Whether I died today, tomorrow or in 100 years, all my memories are gone and I cease to exist so I guess I'm purely alive due to biological programming? The want or desire to survive even though logically it makes no difference? Isn't it a weird feeling when your sentiency transcends your biology and you look at yourself in the third person, analyzing what you're doing, only to see that most of it makes little sense. 

I do recall some chick at work telling me how your life matters to others and how you'll leave behind a legacy or w/e but she doesn't seem to get the bigger picture, everyone dies, it's inevitable so even if you left behind a legacy or made a difference to others around you, they'll forget that memory when they die and so on and so forth so any negatives you bring from your death is automatically erased as everyone dies eventually. It's simply a temporary feeling in a universe that transcends time/is eternal. 

Thinking down this path, it wouldn't matter what good or bad you've done, it'll all be erased as whoever you've helped or wronged dies, everything seems pointless if you don't simply follow your biological programming, it seems to be the only thing keeping this system going. Perhaps the religious people created their own purpose to combat this but I guess believing in a possible lie is just as pointless as living by your biological programming.


----------



## JimT

ENTJudgement said:


> [...] Thinking about life and death, if I'm atheist and I don't believe in life after death then wtf is the difference when I die? Whether I died today, tomorrow or in 100 years, all my memories are gone and I cease to exist so I guess I'm purely alive due to biological programming? The want or desire to survive even though logically it makes no difference? Isn't it a weird feeling when your sentiency transcends your biology and you look at yourself in the third person, analyzing what you're doing, only to see that most of it makes little sense. [...]


You're basically asking what the meaning of life is. Fi-Doms love questions like that.  And of course the answer (at least for atheists) is that life has no meaning. 

Someone once asked Sigmund Freud, "What's the purpose of life?" In typical fashion, Freud answered a question with a question: "Why should life have a purpose?"

Personally, I love the fact that life is meaningless: I think it’s precisely the pointlessness of life that makes life fun and worth living. If the opposite were true, that is, if life were to have one single clear and universally-agreed purpose (above and beyond mere reproduction), then life would be awful. We would all have to spend our lives working and straining toward that one goal, like beasts of burden.

But with no clearly-defined purpose, life becomes more like a sandbox-style video game. Have fun with it, explore, travel, try new things. The pointlessness of life takes the pressure off and permits us to take risks and have fun.

Of course, I watch out and try not to overstep my bounds to the point that I get myself in such a mess that I can't get back out again. As Clint Eastwood famously said in the movie _Dirty Harry_: "A man's gotta know his limitations."

And then of course there comes that time when we become so old and sick that life's a burden. Given that I'm in my upper 60s, that time isn't far off for me. But I just view it as a cost/benefit ratio. When I finally get too old and ill and the work of staying alive outweighs the fun of life itself, then no problem: I use my gun on myself, or I take a short walk off the top floor of a high-rise building.

But I'm still relatively healthy for now, I hit the gym on a daily basis to stay fit, and I have a good, comfortable life with no particular obstacles on the horizon. So as long as life stays fun (more or less) and the world doesn't get into an all-out nuclear war or something along that line, then I'm happy to keep on carrying on.


----------



## intranst

@ENTJudgement You’re a fucking extrovert.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> @ENTJudgement You’re a fucking extrovert.


Oops, let me just turn off my introvert switch real quick coz I'm a fucking extrovert!


----------



## ENTJudgement

JimT said:


> You're basically asking what the meaning of life is. Fi-Doms love questions like that.  And of course the answer (at least for atheists) is that life has no meaning.
> 
> Someone once asked Sigmund Freud, "What's the purpose of life?" In typical fashion, Freud answered a question with a question: "Why should life have a purpose?"
> 
> Personally, I love the fact that life is meaningless: I think it’s precisely the pointlessness of life that makes life fun and worth living. If the opposite were true, that is, if life were to have one single clear and universally-agreed purpose (above and beyond mere reproduction), then life would be awful. We would all have to spend our lives working and straining toward that one goal, like beasts of burden.
> 
> But with no clearly-defined purpose, life becomes more like a sandbox-style video game. Have fun with it, explore, travel, try new things. The pointlessness of life takes the pressure off and permits us to take risks and have fun.
> 
> Of course, I watch out and try not to overstep my bounds to the point that I get myself in such a mess that I can't get back out again. As Clint Eastwood famously said in the movie _Dirty Harry_: "A man's gotta know his limitations."
> 
> And then of course there comes that time when we become so old and sick that life's a burden. Given that I'm in my upper 60s, that time isn't far off for me. But I just view it as a cost/benefit ratio. When I finally get too old and ill and the work of staying alive outweighs the fun of life itself, then no problem: I use my gun on myself, or I take a short walk off the top floor of a high-rise building.
> 
> But I'm still relatively healthy for now, I hit the gym on a daily basis to stay fit, and I have a good, comfortable life with no particular obstacles on the horizon. So as long as life stays fun (more or less) and the world doesn't get into an all-out nuclear war or something along that line, then I'm happy to keep on carrying on.


I think my Te is just trying to find logical ways to tell my Fi (values, ethics and morals) to fk off and stop limiting Te's dominance. So in the scenario that life has no purpose and I can just do w/e I want, thats exactly what Te wants to hear so it can ignore Fi, like if I did something bad so what? It's meaningless anyway.


----------



## JimT

ENTJudgement said:


> I think my Te is just trying to find logical ways to tell my Fi (values, ethics and morals) to fk off and stop limiting Te's dominance. So in the scenario that life has no purpose and I can just do w/e I want, thats exactly what Te wants to hear so it can ignore Fi, like if I did something bad so what? It's meaningless anyway.


I don't really see T and F being in conflict. Here is how I compare F vs T:
_--F is about community and morals. IOW, F is based on empathy, so it's about people and community. And morals are how communities guide themselves.
--T is about justice. IOW, T is based on logic, so it's about setting up logical systems for governing people: Philosophy, legal systems, government, etc._

So I don't really see F as moral and T as immoral. Rather, I see them doing the same thing more or less, but they do it at different levels.

IOW, T and F are both about what's good for people. It's just that T is higher level. Because F works directly with people within a single community, whereas T operates at the level of governments and law and philosophy.

Of course, both T and F can become immoral and bad if they become too extreme. For instance, comparing Fe vs Te:
_--A moderate Fe-Dom is a community leader by consensus, in other words a positive leader, whereas an extreme Fe can turn into a bully or a cult leader.
--A moderate Te-Dom is all about justice as manifested via the "social contract," in other words a force for positive change, whereas an extreme Te can turn into a social climber or political rabble-rouser who uses populism to manipulate people._

Anyway, something like that. Both F and T can be either good or evil. Neither one has a monopoly on ethics.

So meaninglessness of life is what you make it. Either F-users or T-users could view meaninglessness as enjoyable or terrifying or exploit it for personal gain or whatever. IOW, it's not about the cognitive function, rather it's about the honesty or integrity of the individual, whatever their personality type.

Anyway, just saying...


----------



## ENTJudgement

JimT said:


> I don't really see T and F being in conflict. Here is how I compare F vs T:
> _--F is about community and morals. IOW, F is based on empathy, so it's about people and community. And morals are how communities guide themselves.
> --T is about justice. IOW, T is based on logic, so it's about setting up logical systems for governing people: Philosophy, legal systems, government, etc._
> 
> So I don't really see F as moral and T as immoral. Rather, I see them doing the same thing more or less, but they do it at different levels.
> 
> IOW, T and F are both about what's good for people. It's just that T is higher level. Because F works directly with people within a single community, whereas T operates at the level of governments and law and philosophy.
> 
> Of course, both T and F can become immoral and bad if they become too extreme. For instance, comparing Fe vs Te:
> _--A moderate Fe-Dom is a community leader by consensus, in other words a positive leader, whereas an extreme Fe can turn into a bully or a cult leader.
> --A moderate Te-Dom is all about justice as manifested via the "social contract," in other words a force for positive change, whereas an extreme Te can turn into a social climber or political rabble-rouser who uses populism to manipulate people._
> 
> Anyway, something like that. Both F and T can be either good or evil. Neither one has a monopoly on ethics.
> 
> So meaninglessness of life is what you make it. Either F-users or T-users could view meaninglessness as enjoyable or terrifying or exploit it for personal gain or whatever. IOW, it's not about the cognitive function, rather it's about the honesty or integrity of the individual, whatever their personality type.
> 
> Anyway, just saying...


Good points wise sage.


----------



## JimT

ENTJudgement said:


> Good points wise sage.


Lol. Thank you!


----------



## ENTJudgement

No matter where we are in the world, we’re all under the same sky. #frenz <3


----------



## intranst

I got a sky pic (obvi), but I’ll only post on your command since this is your blog after all.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I got a sky pic (obvi), but I’ll only post on your command since this is your blog after all.


My blog is a place for frenz to hangout so posting is encouraged.


----------



## intranst




----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> View attachment 912520


Why ur cam res so poor?


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> Why ur cam res so poor?


It’s zoomed lol on an iPhone 7


----------



## ENTJudgement

EDM Music still best music :3


----------



## ENTJudgement

After







with Intranst all night las nite (noHomo), he pointed out that I've got Si in my blind spot as my 7th shadow, nekminit Te/Ni went all over that shit and started to recall past experiences and tryna remember how I felt. Then suddenly recalled that he likes ENTJ women and somehow, while looking at my old karaoke files (when I was uploading ma rap to show NZ accent), my Ni made the connection between the song below and the ENTJ + INFP thing.

Basically, this is the result of hanging around INFP chicks for 2 long, you turn into one yourself.






Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> After
> View attachment 912982
> with Intranst all night las nite (noHomo), he pointed out that I've got Si in my blind spot as my 7th shadow, nekminit Te/Ni went all over that shit and started to recall past experiences and tryna remember how I felt. Then suddenly recalled that he likes ENTJ women and somehow, while looking at my old karaoke files (when I was uploading ma rap to show NZ accent), my Ni made the connection between the song below and the ENTJ + INFP thing.
> 
> Basically, this is the result of hanging around INFP chicks for 2 long, you turn into one yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


This man just called me a girl for the second time this week.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> This man just called me a girl for the second time this week.


What u talking about? I’m talking about the INFP chick in the background of the song, not u fool.


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> What u talking about? I’m talking about the INFP chick in the background of the song, not u fool.


Yeah, that joke was a stretch, I’ll get em next time..


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Yeah, that joke was a stretch, I’ll get em next time..


N1gg4 I said noHomo, don’t be all up in the chick jokes.


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> N1gg4 I said noHomo, don’t be all up in the chick jokes.


You did say that, fuck. Mods, delete my comment pls.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> After
> View attachment 912982
> with Intranst all night las nite (noHomo), he pointed out that I've got Si in my blind spot as my 7th shadow, nekminit Te/Ni went all over that shit and started to recall past experiences and tryna remember how I felt. Then suddenly recalled that he likes ENTJ women and somehow, while looking at my old karaoke files (when I was uploading ma rap to show NZ accent), my Ni made the connection between the song below and the ENTJ + INFP thing.
> 
> Basically, this is the result of hanging around INFP chicks for 2 long, you turn into one yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Omg, I'm going to have this stuck in my head for the rest of the day. Lmao! 

Epic!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Omg it’s so hot, ssooooooooooooooo hot, I’m like a piece of prime Asian meat being grilled in an oven right now, wtf is this heat? 

Why are fire types bad vs heat? Shouldn’t we be bad against water or something? If this gets any worse ima have to go chill in the car with the ac on full coz my fkin room is too big for the ac arghhhh


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ooooo my Orchids are blooming, @OrchidSugar is gonna like these.

























You like my Orchids, Orchid? :3


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> Ooooo my Orchids are blooming, @OrchidSugar is gonna like these.
> View attachment 913115
> 
> View attachment 913117
> 
> View attachment 913116
> 
> 
> You like my Orchids, Orchid? :3


Why do I feel like I’m walking into a trap of some sort? 🧀🐀
But yeah, those are beautiful. Where did you see them?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Why do I feel like I’m walking into a trap of some sort? 🧀🐀
> But yeah, those are beautiful. Where did you see them?


Wow, I show you my Orchids I got from plant barn a few yrs back and you think it's a trap T_T", I saw them in my living room.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> Wow, I show you my Orchids I got from plant barn a few yrs back and you think it's a trap T_T", I saw them in my living room.


No way lol.


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> No way lol.


You think I'm not a flower boy??? I'll show you! But srsly, they my Orchids in my living room lol.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> You think I'm not a flower boy??? I'll show you! But srsly, they my Orchids in my living room lol.


By your living room do you mean your living room at your mom's house?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> By your living room do you mean your living room at your mom's house?


Yo this house is half mine ok, I paid half the deposit on it like 6 yrs ago


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> Ooooo my Orchids are blooming, @OrchidSugar is gonna like these.
> View attachment 913115
> 
> View attachment 913117
> 
> View attachment 913116
> 
> 
> You like my Orchids, Orchid? :3


These are gorgeous flowers. I love orchids. For mother's day I kept going to the market with my kids and they had these blue glowing ones that were really cool. Every time, I'd be like, "Wow! Those are so pretty, aren't they?!" They got me a pair of socks....

Anyway, comparing your living room here though, to your ideal house in the other thread.... 🤔 

Lol!


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Oh I didn't see this page. Lol! It's just funny because it's like night and day.

One looks like, from out of the show Lucifer, and the other one like a bubble gum tea party.

I don't mean that offensively, they just couldn't be more different.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Oh I didn't see this page. Lol! It's just funny because it's like night and day.
> 
> One looks like, from out of the show Lucifer, and the other one like a bubble gum tea party.
> 
> I don't mean that offensively, they just couldn't be more different.


It's coz I'm still poor OK? My dream mansion probably would take me 200years of accumulated wealth to buy so in the meantime, I gotta settle for what u see in the photos :3


----------



## OrchidSugar

Wasn’t expecting your house to have a better Bridgerton concept than mine


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Wasn’t expecting your house to have a better Bridgerton concept than mine


Would you come to my tea party? :3


----------



## OrchidSugar

Yes, obviously 😍


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> It's coz I'm still poor OK? My dream mansion probably would take me 200years of accumulated wealth to buy so in the meantime, I gotta settle for what u see in the photos :3


Yeah I get it. I live with my mom. My space looks absolutely NOTHING like the rest of the house. 

It's just funny picturing the idea I have of you in my head, sitting in one of those chairs. But then I look at the avatar, and now I'm spiraling into an existential crisis! Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yeah I get it. I live with my mom. My space looks absolutely NOTHING like the rest of the house.
> 
> It's just funny picturing the idea I have of you in my head, sitting in one of those chairs. But then I look at the avatar, and now I'm spiraling into an existential crisis! Lol!


Yo I ain't 1 dimensional


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Change nothing.


----------



## OrchidSugar

I still don’t know to what degree you are trolling. Are you telling me that your mom raised those orchids? How could there be that many flower spikes and blooms outside of greenhouse conditions?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I still don’t know to what degree you are trolling. Are you telling me that your mom raised those orchids? How could there be that many flower spikes and blooms outside of greenhouse conditions?


In NZ our seasons are in reverse to the USA so your winter is our summer.


----------



## OrchidSugar

You better start telling me the truth ENTJ


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I still don’t know to what degree you are trolling. Are you telling me that your mom raised those orchids? How could there be that many flower spikes and blooms outside of greenhouse conditions?


I like how you immediately jump to the conclusion I'm trolling, surely Judgement can't have a living room that looks like this?! SURELY! Muhahahahahaha


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> You better start telling me the truth ENTJ


I'll take a selfie next to them so I can baffle your mind more shall I? :3


----------



## OrchidSugar

You’re saying those were purchased years ago and have rebloomed like that


----------



## OrchidSugar

Ok because there has been a tectonic shift in my perception of things


----------



## OrchidSugar

Ms. Aligned said:


> These are gorgeous flowers. I love orchids. For mother's day I kept going to the market with my kids and they had these blue glowing ones that were really cool. Every time, I'd be like, "Wow! Those are so pretty, aren't they?!" They got me a pair of socks....


Lol do your kids have any method of getting money? Allowance etc? They pooled their resources and got you a pair of socks? That’s like the teenage version of drawing you a picture with random crayon scribbles


----------



## Ms. Aligned

OrchidSugar said:


> Lol do your kids have any method of getting money? Allowance etc? They pooled their resources and got you a pair of socks? That’s like the teenage version of drawing you a picture with random crayon scribbles


Yeah, they were actually very thoughtful socks. But I didn't know that at first, because they trolled me by coming out with a pair of diabetic decompression socks. I'm not diabetic. Lol. And that's exactly how I felt in the moment. The follow up is that they gave me a very thoughtful pair after, which was very sweet. But I still didn't get the flowers. Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> You’re saying those were purchased years ago and have rebloomed like that


They bloom every year, they've been looked after well of course, I always liked a bit of nature around the house, even in those cyberpunk mansion pictures you can see plants infused in the rooms. Plants are generally a reflection of how educated, detailed and disciplined you are, to learn about them, cater to them and care for them.

It was actually something my ex hinted to me, when I first saw the plants in our office, the plant people came in every couple of weeks to care for them, at the time I said to her how that job could just be outsourced to the cleaners rather than having 2 companies come in and essentially double charging. She told me that I clearly knew nothing about plants and if I was to actually get 1 myself, it would probably die based on how much care I had for such things. 

I originally took it as a metaphor for our relationship, she was certainly way more detailed, caring and disciplined than I was so I got those Orchids to try practice my uh... "delicacy", the first year they bloomed I was like HA I KNEW I COULD DO IT, EZ. Then she laughed and said Orchids are a low maintenance plant, reading between the lines I think she meant that I always go for the fastest, shortest, most efficient path first, like Orchids are quite easy to take care of for how beautiful they are, classic ENTJ choice. Also hinting that I probably only took care of her like a low maintenance plant coz thats probably what I naturally look for. So yeah, after all these years, she might be gone but those plants remained an interesting memory for me.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> They bloom every year, they've been looked after well of course, I always liked a bit of nature around the house, even in those cyberpunk mansion pictures you can see plants infused in the rooms. Plants are generally a reflection of how educated, detailed and disciplined you are, to learn about them, cater to them and care for them.
> 
> It was actually something my ex hinted to me, when I first saw the plants in our office, the plant people came in every couple of weeks to care for them, at the time I said to her how that job could just be outsourced to the cleaners rather than having 2 companies come in and essentially double charging. She told me that I clearly knew nothing about plants and if I was to actually get 1 myself, it would probably die based on how much care I had for such things.
> 
> I originally took it as a metaphor for our relationship, she was certainly way more detailed, caring and disciplined than I was so I got those Orchids to try practice my uh... "delicacy", the first year they bloomed I was like HA I KNEW I COULD DO IT, EZ. Then she laughed and said Orchids are a low maintenance plant, reading between the lines I think she meant that I always go for the fastest, shortest, most efficient path first, like Orchids are quite easy to take care of for how beautiful they are, classic ENTJ choice. Also hinting that I probably only took care of her like a low maintenance plant coz thats probably what I naturally look for. So yeah, after all these years, she might be gone but those plants remained an interesting memory for me.


...


----------



## OrchidSugar

I think Orchids actually adapted to survive as best they could, usually they do grow on tree bark and their root system is resilient enough to withstand periods brief periods of hardship, but they need the right conditions to bloom like that. If you buy them from the store sometimes they will force them into bloom with what nutrients they give, basically for profit. So it would take a lot to make sure it’s actually healthy throughout.


----------



## OrchidSugar

I had a very difficult time raising Phaelenopsis orchids like the ones in the photo. I don’t see how people are doing that indoors when they need so much moisture, and they need cooler night time temperatures to trigger flower production. I had two of them that just died bc I couldn’t figure it out. But my Dendrobium orchid is healthy. Haven’t figured out how to make flowers come back though


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> They bloom every year, they've been looked after well of course, I always liked a bit of nature around the house, even in those cyberpunk mansion pictures you can see plants infused in the rooms. Plants are generally a reflection of how educated, detailed and disciplined you are, to learn about them, cater to them and care for them.
> 
> It was actually something my ex hinted to me, when I first saw the plants in our office, the plant people came in every couple of weeks to care for them, at the time I said to her how that job could just be outsourced to the cleaners rather than having 2 companies come in and essentially double charging. She told me that I clearly knew nothing about plants and if I was to actually get 1 myself, it would probably die based on how much care I had for such things.
> 
> I originally took it as a metaphor for our relationship, she was certainly way more detailed, caring and disciplined than I was so I got those Orchids to try practice my uh... "delicacy", the first year they bloomed I was like HA I KNEW I COULD DO IT, EZ. Then she laughed and said Orchids are a low maintenance plant, reading between the lines I think she meant that I always go for the fastest, shortest, most efficient path first, like Orchids are quite easy to take care of for how beautiful they are, classic ENTJ choice. Also hinting that I probably only took care of her like a low maintenance plant coz thats probably what I naturally look for. So yeah, after all these years, she might be gone but those plants remained an interesting memory for me.


Daw that's actually really sweet. I've been doing the same thing lately, and it's funny you say all that. I had a fish, and for some reason killed it. I suck with nature, so I've been trying to get better at caring for it. I bought 4 plants in total during the pandemic. One was, a bromelaide or something, a lilly, a money tree, and for some fucking reason a bird of paradise (sentimental value).

I killed both the lilly (repotted it wrong or something), and the brom one when I tried to separate the new flower from the old one. So not only did I kill the plant, but its baby as well. 

The only two left are the money tree because it's literally no maintenance, and the bird of paradise which was not well thought out, because they're poisonous to dogs and freaking huge. I'm letting it stay and grow for now because it takes like 4-6 years or something until they start blooming, but then I'll probably kill it trying to put it in a larger outdoor planter. Right now I'm just not touching them because I'm afraid they'll die. Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I had a very difficult time raising Phaelenopsis orchids like the ones in the photo. I don’t see how people are doing that indoors when they need so much moisture, and they need cooler night time temperatures to trigger flower production. I had two of them that just died bc I couldn’t figure it out. But my Dendrobium orchid is healthy. Haven’t figured out how to make flowers come back though


Could it simply be that NZ is a more tropical climate so I had it on easy mode?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Daw that's actually really sweet. I've been doing the same thing lately, and it's funny you say all that. I had a fish, and for some reason killed it. I suck with nature, so I've been trying to get better at caring for it. I bought 4 plants in total during the pandemic. One was, a bromelaide or something, a lilly, a money tree, and for some fucking reason a bird of paradise (sentimental value).
> 
> I killed both the lilly (repotted it wrong or something), and the brom one when I tried to separate the new flower from the old one. So not only did I kill the plant, but its baby as well.
> 
> The only two left are the money tree because it's literally no maintenance, and the bird of paradise which was not well thought out, because they're poisonous to dogs and freaking huge. I'm letting it stay and grow for now because it takes like 4-6 years or something until they start blooming, but then I'll probably kill it trying to put it in a larger outdoor planter. Right now I'm just not touching them because I'm afraid they'll die. Lol!


The harbinger of death….! Sounds totally cool


----------



## OrchidSugar

I’m honestly very touched. If you are playing with me this will be the longest ︇c︇on in history.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Ms. Aligned said:


> The only two left are the money tree because it's literally no maintenance,


Yo my money tree is dying right now. It’s hard for me to not see it as a metaphor for my life since I’ve been looking for a new job and corporate America hates me. There is some small new growth, but a lot of leaves fell.


----------



## OrchidSugar

And what other apartment photos are y’all talking about?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I’m honestly very touched. If you are playing with me this will be the longest ︇c︇on in history.


I’m a hopeless romantic who got put onto the ENTJ path by my parents and society, I know what works and how to be somewhat successful but my feelings are still locked inside waiting for the right opportunities to manifest itself. That’s probably the contrast you sometimes see but really, it’s just how many people are, not black nor white, just varying shades of grey.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> Could it simply be that NZ is a more tropical climate so I had it on easy mode?


With the climate, you probably have no need for central heating right? Don’t know if people use Air conditioning in the home there?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> With the climate, you probably have no need for central heating right? Don’t know if people use Air conditioning in the home there?


No central heating nor ac. Although some homes have them, rarely used. For most of the year it’s around 14-25 degrees Celsius, high humidity.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> You better start telling me the truth ENTJ


He is infp


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> No central heating nor ac. Although some homes have them, rarely used. For most of the year it’s around 14-25 degrees Celsius, high humidity.


Oh i think that must help. Naturally there would be temperature fluctuations


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> He is infp


Joining the INFP gang <3


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJ, out of curiosity what is your mom's type?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Ms. Aligned said:


> ENTJ, out of curiosity what is your mom's type?


I think he said she was INFJ


----------



## ENTJudgement

Christmas dinner with the fam.

Note to self, need new Sunbrella.


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Christmas dinner with the fam.
> 
> Note to self, need new Sunbrella.
> 
> View attachment 913259


Fancy pants! Lovely view


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> If you think about it, Te efficiency is like, whats faster and more efficient, asking someone to list out traits which describe them and have them tell u to fk off or simply ask them for their star sign which has traits built in then simply have them describe the accuracy. Star sign works every time :3


I was married to an INTJ for several years. I am used to Te efficiency 

Literally I swear our first date went ahead because I typed as ENFP. That was the dating strategy LOL 



> Oh, Antiparticle also said I'm INFP so I could be a fake ENTJ


🤭



> I see you like the big cities lol, both in the UK and Aus, you picked the most populated city.


It's true. But as I get older, I feel the rural wilderness calling me, LOL

I have this fantasy of marrying a fisherman in the Scottish Highlands, away from all the hustle and bustle of modern life 



> Think about the hikes.... and the cost savings....


Ahhh...very tempting 😁


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh, Antiparticle also said I'm INFP so I could be a fake ENTJ


Us INFJs label everybody else as INFP at some point, no biggie


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> I was married to an INTJ for several years. I am used to Te efficiency
> Literally I swear our first date went ahead because I typed as ENFP. That was the dating strategy LOL


:O You're like Intranst, picking partners based on MBTI compatibility?



Kintsugi said:


> It's true. But as I get older, I feel the rural wilderness calling me, LOL
> I have this fantasy of marrying a fisherman in the Scottish Highlands, away from all the hustle and bustle of modern life


Yes of course, the grass is always greener on the other side, interesting fantasy, somewhat reminds me of that T.V series Outlander, best of luck to your fisherman life in Scotland! I heard you can purchase an actual castle there for around 1-3mill, might come and play King when I get older LOL.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Us INFJs label everybody else as INFP at some point, no biggie


Are you tryna say that everyone else is too self centered in their values i.e Fi doms?!


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Are you tryna say that everyone else is too self centered in their values i.e Fi doms?!


It's more like - oh, you disagree with me?! You god damn INFP

...which is exactly an INFP kind of a reaction, isn't it?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> It's more like - oh, you disagree with me?! You god damn INFP
> 
> ...which is exactly an INFP kind of a reaction, isn't it?


Waiting for @Antiparticle to label you as INFP now


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> :O You're like Intranst, picking partners based on MBTI compatibility?


No, lol. That's how my ex (INTJ) operated. But Autism was also a contributing factor, so having a social framework was helpful, I guess.

Also INTJs are lazy and would rather have it all figured out in their minds before they are forced into action.



> Yes of course, the grass is always greener on the other side, interesting fantasy, somewhat reminds me of that T.V series Outlander, best of luck to your fisherman life in Scotland! I heard you can purchase an actual castle there for around 1-3mill, might come and play King when I get older LOL.


If I ever purchase a castle, you are most welcome, lol.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Waiting for @Antiparticle to label you as INFP now


Fair enough, it's already happened the other way around 🤷‍♂️


----------



## intranst

ENFP chose an INTJ? Glad to know I was right, makes sense, knowing me..

Nah they’re labeling them as INFPs so they don’t lose that shiny rarity, which I’m not jealous of, they are after all a great asset to my Pokémon team.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> No, lol. That's how my ex (INTJ) operated. But Autism was also a contributing factor, so having a social framework was helpful, I guess.


Interesting, how did said autistic INTJ convince u to date him? I'd imagine "We should date coz MBTI compatibility said so" wouldn't be enough?



Kintsugi said:


> Also INTJs are lazy and would rather have it all figured out in their minds before they are forced into action.


Yep, when I hang with my INTJ friends, we'd plan everything for hours, have this perfect plan, I go to execute it, only to realize we'd forgotten some dumb little detail that noone paid any attention to coz it seemed so insignificant, I slap my forehead going OH COME ON and my INTJ friends are like #EurekaMoment.



Kintsugi said:


> If I ever purchase a castle, you are most welcome, lol.


Dayum, looks like a movie for real, I can be king while simultaneously rent this to production companies and get an in on my dream acting career, 2 birds 1 stone, whoa.


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Interesting, how did said autistic INTJ convince u to date him? I'd imagine "We should date coz MBTI compatibility said so" wouldn't be enough?


He didn't need to convince me. I was all over that like a rash, LOL

It was his mind that primarily drew me in. I had also recently exited a "headfuck" kinda relation with a super unhealthy INFJ/P. I needed someone that was straightforward & honest (no BS). I found him refreshing and also comforting. 



> Yep, when I hang with my INTJ friends, we'd plan everything for hours, have this perfect plan, I go to execute it, only to realize we'd forgotten some dumb little detail that noone paid any attention to coz it seemed so insignificant, I slap my forehead going OH COME ON and my INTJ friends are like #EurekaMoment.


Yep 

I feel like I earned a fast-track Diploma in how to coexist with INTJs. But I do love those bastards 😁 



> Dayum, looks like a movie for real, I can be king while simultaneously rent this to production companies and get an in on my dream acting career, 2 birds 1 stone, whoa.


NOOOO. Lol 

We'll find you a nice Fi-dom that can help set you free LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> He didn't need to convince me. I was all over that like a rash, LOL
> 
> It was his mind that primarily drew me in. I had also recently exited a "headfuck" kinda relation with a super unhealthy INFJ/P. I needed someone that was straightforward & honest (no BS). I found him refreshing and also comforting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> I feel like I earned a fast-track Diploma in how to coexist with INTJs. But I do love those bastards 😁
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO. Lol
> 
> We'll find you a nice Fi-dom that can help set you free LOL


As long as it’s not Intranst.


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> As long as it’s not Intranst.


I’m a fantastic date, you ass.


----------



## Kintsugi

intranst said:


> I’m a fantastic date, you ass.


xNFP dates are the best 😁


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I’m a fantastic date, you ass.


Sure u are, for a woman, I have penis, in case u forgotten.


----------



## Shodan

Shodan said:


> Us INFJs label everybody else as INFP at some point, no biggie


I'll just leave this here:


----------



## intranst

I need to survey ENTJs by enneagram to really know who’s most suitable for a specimen such as my humble self.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> I need to survey ENTJs by enneagram to really know who’s most suitable for a specimen such as my humble self.


What is your enn? Oh, 4. Then avoid entj-8. Entj 3 seems peaceful enough. Basically @ENTJudgement is your match, lol.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> What is your enn? Oh, 4. Then avoid entj-8. Entj 3 seems peaceful enough. Basically @ENTJudgement is your match, lol.


Lol I was thinking 8w7 at first thinking the 7 leans the 8 into playful banter type behavior but 3w4 sounds smoother for connecting with Fi.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Lol I was thinking 8w7 at first thinking the 7 leans the 8 into playful banter type behavior but 3w4 sounds smoother for connecting with Fi.


No. 😂 8w7 > 8w9 in “eightness” although it’s a matter of taste if you like 8s, but I think 4s and 8s are arch enemies in enneagram.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> No. 😂 8w7 > 8w9 in “eightness” although it’s a matter of taste if you like 8s, but I think 4s and 8s are arch enemies in enneagram.


I heard that before but I argued that I wouldn’t jive with 8w9 cuz they could tend toward passive aggressiveness, maybe sp 8w7? Probably not too likely though.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> I heard that before but I argued that I wouldn’t jive with 8w9 cuz they could tend toward passive aggressiveness, maybe sp 8w7? Probably not too likely though.


I think it’s 8s, they don’t like 4s. It’s like they are annoying to them, they are perceived as self-centered and don’t tolerate behaviors. 8s are peaceful with 2s, they think 2s are “adorable”. 1s and 8s are okay at work, because they are both able to put egos behind the efficiency and goals. 9s and 8s are also ok. Are you sure you are not leading with 9?

edit: Finally someone is spamming @ENTJudgement ’s thread -> me.


----------



## Kintsugi

@Antiparticle

Hey, I'm kinda attractive. Would you like to get to know me? 

P.S - that's me in my profile pic


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> @Antiparticle
> 
> Hey, I'm kinda attractive. Would you like to get to know me?
> 
> P.S - that's me in my profile pic


I don’t search for anyone closer at the moment, although I can agree about your looks 😊 (in objective way)


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> I think it’s 8s, they don’t like 4s. It’s like they are annoying to them, they are perceived as self-centered and don’t tolerate behaviors. 8s are peaceful with 2s, they think 2s are “adorable”. 1s and 8s are okay at work, because they are both able to put egos behind the efficiency and goals. 9s and 8s are also ok. Are you sure you are not leading with 9?
> 
> edit: Finally someone is spamming @ENTJudgement ’s thread -> me.


I punched out my enneagram as best I can and I think it’s accurate. Pretty sure I’m not leading with 9 but it’s definitely there. I can’t repress emotion very well and need a lot of alone time generally to mentally sort things out.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> I don’t search for anyone closer at the moment, although I can agree about your looks 😊 (in objective way)


Yeah. I saw some pics of you too, I think you're beautiful .

Anyway, Nice to meet you 😁


----------



## OrchidSugar

Basically type 8s see type 4s as snowflakes, but they see type 2s as loyalists lol


----------



## OrchidSugar

@intranst you can try type 3 or type 4 entj


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> @intranst you can try type 3 or type 4 entj


Base 4 sounds too Fi heavy to be realistic for ENTJ though, 3w4 probably is the best bet. 3w2 sounds too far from Fi but maybe I’m nitpicking.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Basically type 8s see type 4s as snowflakes, but they see type 2s as loyalists lol


But in conflicts they dislike each-other (8&4)


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Base 4 sounds too Fi heavy to be realistic for ENTJ though, 3w4 probably is the best bet. 3w2 sounds too far from Fi but maybe I’m nitpicking.


I mean in your case you better not think about it too deeply before you further isolate your already narrow window of potential female entjs. But you're probably right. Type 3w4 would be the most likely match.



Antiparticle said:


> But in conflicts they dislike each-other (8&4)


Yeah that's what I'm saying. I meant snowflakes in a weak and fragile way, not in a unique and precious way.


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> I mean in your case you better not think about it too deeply before you further isolate your already narrow window of potential female entjs. But you're probably right. Type 3w4 would be the most likely match.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm saying. I meant snowflakes in a weak and fragile way, not in a unique and precious way.


Girl from the poke place was 100% 3w4 too, wearing a cute black and white hearts sweater (if she’s reading this).


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Girl from the poke place was 100% 3w4 too, wearing a cute black and white hearts sweater (if she’s reading this).


How would you know someone's enneagram without having a conversation with them?


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> How would you know someone's enneagram without having a conversation with them?


I mean, she did project her voice a bit talking to her friends, and I’m a great listener. Call it eavesdropping if you want, I call it coincidence.


----------



## JennyJukes

OrchidSugar said:


> @intranst you can try type 3 or type 4 entj





intranst said:


> Base 4 sounds too Fi heavy to be realistic for ENTJ though, 3w4 probably is the best bet. 3w2 sounds too far from Fi but maybe I’m nitpicking.


All this reminds me of...


----------



## OrchidSugar

JennyJukes said:


> All this reminds me of...


Thank you for this insightful glimpse into ENTJudgement's future. Hopefully seeing his business enterprise go up in flames will be enough to deter him. 🔮👁️‍🗨️


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Thank you for this insightful glimpse into ENTJudgement's future. Hopefully seeing his business enterprise go up in flames will be enough to deter him. 🔮👁️‍🗨️


I am now positive he is INTP pretending to be ENTJ.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Antiparticle said:


> I am now positive he is INTP pretending to be ENTJ.


Are you serious?


----------



## Antiparticle

Ms. Aligned said:


> Are you serious?


Yes and no 😂 ( I do have a reasoning behind it.)


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJ's social strategy is so familiar to me. I can see it as clear as day. So I think he's accurately self typed, but healthier and more well rounded than most.


----------



## Antiparticle

Ms. Aligned said:


> ENTJ's social strategy is so familiar to me. I can see it as clear as day. So I think he's accurately self typed, but healthier and more well rounded than most.


INTP is also close to you, both are 1 letter away. Both hate small talk, both are good in managing roles (contrary to the intp stereotypes). They are definitely very different in stressful times:

















Usually ENTJs have this vibe (in my case): “You should follow my logic or else”, and in INTPs I just trigger their inferior Fe somehow.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Antiparticle said:


> INTP is also close to you, both are 1 letter away. Both hate small talk, both are good in managing roles (contrary to the intp stereotypes). They are definitely very different in stressful times:
> View attachment 913294
> 
> View attachment 913295


Interesting, I suppose this begs the question of whether he's under stress or not. I never got that impression from him at all.

Wait, weren't those faces just upright? If not, holy shit, I'm hallucinating...


----------



## intranst

Textbook Te-Ni, but I won’t get on Antiparticle’s case too much cuz she has Te 7th.


----------



## Antiparticle

Ms. Aligned said:


> Interesting, I suppose this begs the question of whether he's under stress or not. I never got that impression from him at all.
> 
> Wait, weren't those faces just upright? If not, holy shit, I'm hallucinating...


Some managing roles would be perfection for INTP, when aligned with ideas/interests. Some could be really boring or stressful. There are also upward versions of these boards, these are for stressors.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Textbook Te-Ni, but I won’t get on Antiparticle’s case too much cuz she has Te 7th.


Yes, your Te and Ni is really high. And also Fe for typing.

You could have a deeper insight for Fi. Why not comment on that?


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, your Te and Ni is really high. And also Fe for typing.


I’m referring to ENTJudgement, obviously.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> I’m referring to ENTJudgement, obviously.


Yes, but why not comment inferior Fi?


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, but why not comment inferior Fi?


Not sure how to explain the Fi but it’s definitely there, though hard for me to tell how developed compared to other ENTJs since I don’t know the type that well irl.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What is your enn? Oh, 4. Then avoid entj-8. Entj 3 seems peaceful enough. Basically @ENTJudgement is your match, lol.


Not sure if srs or trolling with Rihanna


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> No. 😂 8w7 > 8w9 in “eightness” although it’s a matter of taste if you like 8s, but I think 4s and 8s are arch enemies in enneagram.


How come I’m enemies with 8? I’m individualist and 8 is challenger, if he’s challenging me in the right ways I can get along with him, it only clashes if I think he’s retarded and challenging me in all the wrong ways.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Not sure how to explain the Fi but it’s definitely there, though hard for me to tell how developed compared to other ENTJs since I don’t know the type that well irl.


My Fi is at its final form already brah, not gonna find many ENTJs with more developed Fi than me


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> How come I’m enemies with 8? I’m individualist and 8 is challenger, if he’s challenging me in the right ways I can get along with him, it only clashes if I think he’s retarded and challenging me in all the wrong ways.


But aren’t you type 3w4? Type 3s seem like they could easily along with 8s bc of the whole work hard, prove worth, lead, dominate, provide value thing.


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> How come I’m enemies with 8? I’m individualist and 8 is challenger, if he’s challenging me in the right ways I can get along with him, it only clashes if I think he’s retarded and challenging me in all the wrong ways.


She’s arguing 8 vs 4, you’re a 3 (achiever)

Edit: Orchid beat me.


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Edit: Orchid beat me.


Does this make me the superior INFP? 👑


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Does this make me the superior INFP? 👑


Haha I already told ENTJudgement you can have the trophy.


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Haha I already told ENTJudgement you can have the trophy.


Always knew you were sensible.


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Always knew you were sensible.


Hold up, u were saying infp is a bad match with ENTJs and intranst was saying they were a good match, so let’s c who is correct.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I think it’s 8s, they don’t like 4s. It’s like they are annoying to them, they are perceived as self-centered and don’t tolerate behaviors. 8s are peaceful with 2s, they think 2s are “adorable”. 1s and 8s are okay at work, because they are both able to put egos behind the efficiency and goals. 9s and 8s are also ok. Are you sure you are not leading with 9?
> 
> edit: Finally someone is spamming @ENTJudgement ’s thread -> me.


You think spamming my post isn’t what I tricked u into doing since I’m attention whore Leo?
You have activated my trap card.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> @Antiparticle
> 
> Hey, I'm kinda attractive. Would you like to get to know me?
> 
> P.S - that's me in my profile pic


Good to see my blog is match making people, better than tinder?


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Base 4 sounds too Fi heavy to be realistic for ENTJ though, 3w4 probably is the best bet. 3w2 sounds too far from Fi but maybe I’m nitpicking.


Dude making every excuse under the sun to point out my type is best match for him


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I pretty much agree with much of what Chase is saying. I have seen INTP and ENTJ in action. They are good together professionally. Don't know about romance. The only trouble I see would be Ti vs Te. But the rest sounds fine for those two.
> 
> With the "out of sight out of mind" thing, I would say it definitely is in line with my experience. Also the impulsivity and opinion of you changing suddenly on an Ni hunch. So that's why ENTJ can be weary and guarded, basically treating people like an opp, because they themselves don't want to get discarded at a later date. So they want to predict and stay ahead of the curve.


Good to see you understand us so well, it's not that we're bad people, it's that we're paranoid and skeed you're gonna fk us over so we got our guards up y'know? U gotta reassure us that you're gonna stay loyal to us and what you did was justified otherwise we're gonna go wild and think of all the ways u could be fking us over and with out Si trickster, we may even recall past events incorrectly to make it worse. Basically just be open, don't ever lie, keep us in the loop, reassure us you love us and is loyal to us and don't play with our trust, its a fkin miracle we even managed to trust our own parents let alone others.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I’m not sure if this is just me but I think I would view the whole caring about giving others a good experience and always wanting feedback as validation seeking because of Se blind.


I think it's more accurate to say that, at least in my experience, my Se is very developed, we enjoy basking in our Se relief function so we assume that you would also enjoy it so we go out of our way to show you a good time so you'll think highly of us and gives u a reason to stay with us.

We're logical, we don't understand that people could just fall for someone for no reason, pair that with our inferior Fi of never being good enough, we think the only reason why you'd be with us is coz we show you a good time so we keep doing it the more we like you, I guess you could say ENTJs are the biggest simps.

The constant need for validation comes from inferior Fi + Si trickster, like we forget how highly you think of us so u gotta keep saying it LOL. If u don't we're gonna start workaholicing or trying 2 do shit 2 impress u. Then if you keep ignoring it, eventually we're gonna assume that we're just not good enough period and ditch u coz we're burnt out.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Like, if I’m making an effort to spend time with you, that automatically means you’re good on that front. I wouldn’t want to have to remind my partner of that after I’ve already told them, and if there’s some rift in the relationship I would bring it up.


Nope, that definitely ain't enough, I gotta know why you like spending time with me and what you're getting out of it, what you like about it and all that shit coz otherwise I'll just start assuming and thats when shit gets random coz I'll do something for u or show u something u think is weird or strange coz I've inaccurately predicted why you liked the place I took you to or showed you etc... Also my efforts need to be rewarded otherwise Te is like y the fk r u pumping in effort and resources if u get no reward, fool?


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> Nope, that definitely ain't enough, I gotta know why you like spending time with me and what you're getting out of it, what you like about it and all that shit coz otherwise I'll just start assuming and thats when shit gets random coz I'll do something for u or show u something u think is weird or strange coz I've inaccurately predicted why you liked the place I took you to or showed you etc... Also my efforts need to be rewarded otherwise Te is like y the fk r u pumping in effort and resources if u get no reward, fool?


Ah so the assuming possibilities is your Ne then, like you previously mentioned? Would you say you project that reward system onto others thinking that they too will be seeking validation in the same way? Is it endearing or a mind fuck to you to realize that INFPs aren’t operating like that at all?


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Ah so the assuming possibilities is your Ne then, like you previously mentioned? Would you say you project that reward system onto others thinking that they too will be seeking validation in the same way? Is it endearing or a mind fuck to you to realize that INFPs aren’t operating like that at all?


Yeah I'd say it should be the Ne coz when something seems abit off to me, I immediately start jumping into thinking about all the possibilities of wtf that behavior means, why the person would do that and all the ways he could be fking with me.

I cannot understand if you don't operate in a manner that makes logical sense. Like when someone says "I fell in love with him", it's just noise until she says why she fell in love with him then it becomes information to me, like oh you do X Y and Z and the outcome is she falls for u and u reap the rewards of w/e that entails, makes sense, immediately start to think of ways of how I could deploy that information LOL.

Like I can articulate exactly why I like someone, why I'm "falling for them", all my action can be articulated and stringed together to form logical congruency and you could even test it, if I gave u a list of what I want in a woman then u bring me her who matches that list, it's going to be an instant match.

Which is why when I see people drifting, dunno what they want, indecisive, making poor life choices, picking what doesn't work then complaining later that it doesn't work, doing dumb shit in general it triggers me.

I hate emotions a lot of the time when it's incongruent, I don't like that chaos, I want it structured, predictable and matches my future projections, I picked outcome Y coz I projected outcome Y, I don't wanna be projecting outcome Y then getting outcome X. This is why I value loyalty so highly, coz it's predictable! No b.s comes out of loyalty, EVER.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Thought Slyth were bunch of NTJs


According to stereotypes they are, so the stereotype INFJ is probably Gryffindor; however the point of houses is that you can chose them instead of being born into them. More strategic and ambitious individuals are more fit into Slytherins, Gryffindors take pride into bravery, protection and teamwork. The smartest ones are actually Ravenclaws.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Why are ravenclaws the smartest?


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Why are ravenclaws the smartest?


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Why are ravenclaws the smartest?


I don’t know, they are a house of nerds who score very high on tests.









It’s how Hogwarts founders founded each of the houses, they have their mottos.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


>


You are in Hufflepuff.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> You are in Hufflepuff.


Just and loyal sure but I’m not particularly hard working.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Something about the word "Hufflepuff" just cracks me up every time.


----------



## JennyJukes

Idk if you guys have Girls Guides where you are, like the female boys scouts? But we went away on a trip and got sorted into houses and they made me head of Hufflepuff and I legit cried cause I thought it was the worst.


----------



## Antiparticle

Antiparticle said:


> You are in Hufflepuff.


Close enough.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Close enough.


Just because you take this stuff seriously doesn’t give you the right to call someone a Hufflepuff.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> INFJs are Hufflepuffs.





intranst said:


> Just because you take this stuff seriously doesn’t give you the right to call someone a Hufflepuff.


----------



## intranst

I’m not the one discriminating against Hufflepuffs here, I know a handful of INFJs in the house and they are fine examples of the type. Very just and loyal people, and hard working to boot.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> I’m not the one discriminating against Hufflepuffs here, I know a handful of INFJs in the house and they are fine examples of the type. Very just and loyal people, and hard working to boot.


What part on my side is discrimination?


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> What part on my side is discrimination?


You called me a Hufflepuff out of spite since I called you a Hufflepuff, but you don’t care about Hufflepuffs much at all do you?


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> You called me a Hufflepuff out of spite since I called you a Hufflepuff, but you don’t care about Hufflepuffs much at all do you?


No, I called you a Hufflepuff because that is what you seem by personality 🙃 Like a fact.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> I knew Anti was high maint.


Libras: Lambo, Porsche, Ferrari... this is common knowledge 🤷‍♂️

maybe an Aston here and there


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I knew Anti was high maint.


I only need these few basic colors (=several cars) to match my clothes for work. It is so I don’t have to repeat styles during the week. 🙃


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Libras: Lambo, Porsche, Ferrari... this is common knowledge 🤷‍♂️
> 
> maybe an Aston here and there


Ruled by Venus, the planet that governs love, beauty, and *money*, Libras adore high art, intellectualism, and connoisseurship. Suave Libras need to surround themselves with *stunning objects* and create environments that reflect their *exquisite tastes*.

Checks out.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I only need these few basic colors (=several cars) to match my clothes for work. It is so I don’t have to repeat styles during the week. 🙃


Brb, let me go rob a few banks so you can match your outfits.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Ruled by Venus, the planet that governs love, beauty, and *money*, Libras adore high art, intellectualism, and connoisseurship. Suave Libras need to surround themselves with *stunning objects* and create environments that reflect their *exquisite tastes*.
> 
> Checks out.


Plenty of love and beauty here, now as for money...

And yup, I pick my cars by their looks 🤷‍♂️ ain't even gonna lie

_this post typed out with my left pinkie extended_


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Brb, let me go rob a few banks so you can match your outfits.


😿 Are you saying I can only have 2 of these expensive cars? (Good thing that INFJs mostly wear black.)


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> 😿 Are you saying I can only have 2 of these expensive cars? (Good thing that INFJs mostly wear black.)


Wait, if you only wear black, you only need 1 black car, *wipes sweat off head


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Wait, if you only wear black, you only need 1 black car, *wipes sweat off head


I already gave my black car to @intranst, so I will be needing that violet new one (which also goes great with black 😇)


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I already gave my black car to @intranst, so I will be needing that violet new one (which also goes great with black 😇)


Look, it's shiny, purple and good for the planet coz "Hybrid"


----------



## Shodan

_🤤_

Starting at $327838, what a trifle


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Look, it's shiny, purple and good for the planet coz "Hybrid"
> View attachment 913561


Are you trying to trick me into a shiny cheaper option appealing to my inner values? This combination would probably work in 2 seconds 😸


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Are you trying to trick me into a shiny cheaper option appealing to my inner values? This combination would probably work in 2 seconds 😸


Hey, a mans gotta do with what hes got, if his wallet is anorexic, it's time to look at other avenues like appealing to your inner values :3


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> _🤤_
> 
> Starting at $327838, what a trifle


Thats a bargain, cheaper than a 911 gt2 RS lol.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Thats a bargain, cheaper than a 911 gt2 RS lol.


What's funny is that most of these supercars are actually tiny in reality, like who the hell could even fit into one of those


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> What's funny is that most of these supercars are actually tiny in reality, like who the hell could even fit into one of those


Asian Midget checking in, these cars were made for me :3


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Hey, a mans gotta do with what hes got, if his wallet is anorexic, it's time to look at other avenues like appealing to your inner values :3


Ok, but the first one would look much better with black clothes 😿 #INFJproblems


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> What's funny is that most of these supercars are actually tiny in reality, like who the hell could even fit into one of those


Me 🙃


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Ok, but the first one would look much better with black clothes 😿 #INFJproblems


How come INFJs wanna wear black?


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Me 🙃


IIRC you didn't seem that short in the pictures here, these things are TINY. We don't get to see them at all where I'm from (maybe a Porsche every now and then, never a Lambo though), but when I was living in the states they were a relatively common sight, and I was shocked when I saw just how small they are.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> How come INFJs wanna wear black?


As an INFJ who's wearing all black as we speak... I have no clue tbh.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I don’t have Si, but it sounds believable.


Went looking for it only to see that you deleted it...


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> _🤤_
> 
> Starting at $327838, what a trifle


Is that expensive for a fast car?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Infj non-black colors (sorry, it’s 50% black).


162-167cm confirmed.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> I think one time in life I wore red color. Or it’s a myth.


I actually have not one, but two red articles of clothing. One of them I wore only once, and the other one... maybe a few times. Other people used to tell me that red would look great on me, but I just... nah, no thanks.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Is that expensive for a fast car?


For someone with rich dad I'm surprised you thought 300k was "that expensive" lol


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I think one time in life I wore red color. Or it’s a myth.


That pic you just sent shows you wearing beige and white.... You're just a rainbow dresser.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> For someone with rich dad I'm surprised you thought 300k was "that expensive" lol


I am genuinely asking because I have zero idea about the car prices.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> That pic you just sent shows you wearing beige and white.... You're just a rainbow dresser.


I also wear dark blue.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Is that expensive for a fast car?


That's expensive for ANY car 😂

No, not exactly expensive for that category, in fact it's on the cheaper side when compared to something like an Aventador which is $500 - 800K+


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I am genuinely asking because I have zero idea about the car prices.


Oh.... Yeah Lambos pretty much start at 200k 2nd hand lol goes up to the millions, same as Ferraris. But a Porsche 911 GT2/3 RS can beat both on the track and only cost u $250-500k kekw.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Went looking for it only to see that you deleted it...
> 
> View attachment 913566


I deleted the previous one too.

162-167 is the closest estimation, here is the 3rd (that will be deleted) in dark blue, lol:


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I also wear dark blue.


Hmmmm... you wearing blue....

"best/elegant. In work setting full black means power/authority"


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I deleted the previous one too.
> 
> 162-167 is the closest estimation, here is the 3rd (that will be deleted) in dark blue, lol:


164cm, your head is quite large in comparison to your body so you can't be that tall


----------



## Shodan

That one makes you look shorter (like, 162) due to the angle, so 164cm

100% certified Lambo driver


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Hmmmm... you wearing blue....
> 
> "best/elegant. In work setting full black means power/authority"
> 
> View attachment 913569


This is nice but I like to give INFP goth vibe. 😸


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> 164cm, your head is quite large in comparison to your body so you can't be that tall


Wow, rude

😂 nah, it's the angle, look at the door on the left


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> This is nice but I like to give INFP goth vibe. 😸


Slytherin till the end.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Hmmmm... you wearing blue....
> 
> "best/elegant. In work setting full black means power/authority"
> 
> View attachment 913569


Business suit and open shoes? I couldn't take that seriously


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Wow, rude


I only said her head is large in proportion to rest of body, you're the one who implied it was bad so that shits on u muhahahahaha


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Business suit and open shoes? I couldn't take that seriously





ENTJudgement said:


> Slytherin till the end.


It’s not trivial to look intimidating and cute at the same time.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> I only said her head is large in proportion to rest of body, you're the one who implied it was bad so that shits on u muhahahahaha


It didn't look like that in the previous picture when the angle was level 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Antiparticle

.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I deleted the previous one too.
> 
> 162-167 is the closest estimation, here is the 3rd (that will be deleted) in dark blue, lol:


Finally a photo that matches your forum personality, now my Se is satisfied, before your pics looked INFP, now it looks INFJ.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> View attachment 913572


lower left is my kryptonite


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> View attachment 913572


Um, not a lot of girls can pull that look off but I have faith in you.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> lower left is my kryptonite


Can you be more stereotype INFJ? 😸


----------



## Shodan

Shodan said:


> lower left is my kryptonite


I was in a relationship with an ENFP who wore that same style, just that the jacket was red and the jeans were blue; the fact that I still remember it 10+ years later is a testament to just how 😍 it is


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Finally a photo that matches your forum personality, now my Se is satisfied, before your pics looked INFP, now it looks INFJ.


Ok. Now I can have the violet Lamborghini, all conditions are checked.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> 164cm, your head is quite large in comparison to your body so you can't be that tall


164.5 actually, which makes it 165


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> I was in a relationship with an ENFP who wore that same style, just that the jacket was red and the jeans were blue; the fact that I still remember it 10+ years later is a testament to just how 😍 it is


Oh yeah, chicks in burgundy leather jackets are hard to beat.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> 164.5 actually, which makes it 165


Impressed with my Se yet?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Ok. Now I can have the violet Lamborghini, all conditions are checked.


I can only afford one, what if my imaginary future wife wants one?


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh yeah, chicks in burgundy leather jackets are hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 913573


Sort of, the jacket was closer to blood red and the jeans washed blue


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Omg lol you guys are gonna love this. I almost forgot about it, bought it a few months back to attract ENTJs.
> 
> View attachment 913542


This is super cute! I would wear something like this in long sleeves and oversized. Would also be cute with a polo collar. Or is that Lacrosse I’m thinking of?


Antiparticle said:


> It’s reinforcement learning in psychology and AI.
> 
> Positive reward enforces desired behavior in individuals. It can be a mental reward (positive words of encouragement) or any other reward that stimulates the same receptors in brain.
> 
> (Somehow I feel I shouldn’t be explaining this to Te dominant users.)


Y’all INFJs are just as sneaky with this information!


ENTJudgement said:


> No worries, it was already explained in that sitcom The Big Bang Theory, I already know this but asking for morality purposes.


Morally it depends on what your intentions are. If you are trying to trick someone into having a favorable opinion of you so that you can extract something from them that you know they don’t want to give you, it is a little manipulative. Or if you are telling them comforting lies. Basically from the onset you need to assess your own Fi reasons for doing that. 


Antiparticle said:


> People like to receive rewards, it makes them feel good (=positive reward), like a cookie (sugar/food acts like this), compliments and some physical sensations (and experiences).
> 
> What part is related to morality? Control? Maybe this depends on what areas of life are controlled.


Personally with the INFJs I know, they are actually very well liked because I think they do these kinds of things naturally. It is also a parenting/mentoring technique for children. But some people who received a lot of criticism in life will be resistant to or skeptical of such praises, but can be made to perform through critiques instead. I know some INFJs who actually can slide into controlling territory because they don’t have Fi, they don’t just say aloud whatever they morally disagree with you about. Or what it is they want. They just start implementing these little techniques to control the situation to make it closer to their version of the way things should be.


ENTJudgement said:


> Negative, ENTJs are poor matches for each other, they will just look at it in disgust. Your best bet to attract an ENTJ is to just dress really well and look classy, that would get our attention. I read that ENTJs like bright colours, I fkin love bright colours.
> 
> So rock up in a nice bright car like this;
> View attachment 913549
> 
> 
> Then match it with a suit somewhat like this;
> View attachment 913550
> 
> 
> No boring grey or black suits, make sure to go with a nice brown/tan pair of shoes like that, it will turn my head fasho.
> 
> Also on departure, make sure to push the pedal right down to the floor, don't drive like a fkin grandma, turns off Te.


This entire description sounds exactly like how an ENTJ can find another ENTJ. INFPs just don’t dress like this lol. This is how ENTJs end up with ESFPs lol.


ENTJudgement said:


> I think my personality is more of a sky blue, this purple colour suits Slytherins more I reckon, the colour of this snake
> View attachment 913556
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why I changed my Avatar 2 that lion was coz @OrchidSugar actually picked the right animal + background colour, was impressed.
> 
> The reason I think sky blue fits me is coz its bright, it's cute, it's blue (depressed) yet simultaneously shines, it influences the ocean/water and like the sky, the magnitude of how I think (in the grand scale) is vast. Lastly just like how we're all under the same sky, in my dreams, all of humanity is under me as the world's dictator :3


Oh wow, the sweetest little dictator, would you look at that lol

I think my aura would be green, but I was hoping it would be purple since that’s my favorite color.



ENTJudgement said:


> nekminit Toyota Camry


Look: used 2009 Camrys are selling for the same price as 2017 American vehicles. There’s a reason for this. Talk about loyalty! People I know who got a Camry in high school are still driving that thing 15 years later.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Sort of, the jacket was closer to blood red and the jeans washed blue


Good combo, approve of her fashion sense.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I can only afford one, what if my imaginary future wife wants one?


Easy, someone who can afford 1 Lamborghini can invest and afford 2 Lamborghinis. 😇


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> This entire description sounds exactly like how an ENTJ can find another ENTJ. INFPs just don’t dress like this lol. This is how ENTJs end up with ESFPs lol.


Show how INFPs dress.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Easy, someone who can afford 1 Lamborghini can invest and afford 2 Lamborghinis. 😇


Ok, will gift you one when my "investment" has 2xed. Nekminit 90% retracement.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> .


I have those boots in the upper right. Super cute for showing the rain (and these bitches) who’s boss 😎


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> I have those boots in the upper right. Super cute for showing the rain (and these bitches) who’s boss 😎


I usually have X copies of some items I like, e.g. these boots (but not completely the same).


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh yeah, chicks in burgundy leather jackets are hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 913573


That’s cute but not scary enough.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> That’s cute but not scary enough.


There’s nothing scary about you from your physical appearance though, it’s only when we dig down deep into your mind where we see the scary stuff.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> There’s nothing scary about you from your physical appearance though, it’s only when we dig down deep into your mind where we see the scary stuff.


I like the idea of balance #infjLibra

What is scary in my mind?


----------



## intranst

Y’all don’t want none of my Se


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I like the idea of balance #infjLibra
> 
> What is scary in my mind?


I get science, A.I, cold calculating vibes from you so I suggested u use your cat emoji more, it definitely helped, I’m starting to feel abit warmer in there but not sure if it’s sincere or Faked via Fe.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I get science, A.I, cold calculating vibes from you so I suggested u use your cat emoji more, it definitely helped, I’m starting to feel abit warmer in there but not sure if it’s sincere or Faked via Fe.


It’s not possible to be smart/logical and nice/people-loving at the same time?


----------



## Shodan

intelligent + misunderstood ≠ scary 🤷‍♂️


----------



## intranst

Seriously misunderstood creatures, spiders are.


----------



## OrchidSugar

For the INFP I didn’t even know what to search for. They like having unique or quirky accessories. When young they dress like anime girls. Sometimes they wear headbands and bows on their hair as teenagers. And they have a small flair for the dramatic, like puffy sleeves or a lace blouse or peasant top. Basically the vibe is natural or flower child. When they get older they may dress less eccentric, but maintain something unusual like wearing combat boots with a dress or wearing something oversized but still feminine. Then they will also dress in all black according to the mood. For infp guys idk, but I suspect graphic tees.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> It’s not possible to be smart/logical and nice/people-loving at the same time?


It’s certainly possible, I didn’t notice the latter half though LOL until recently but not sure whether it’s you who warmed up to me or if it was me who warmed up to u.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> intelligent + misunderstood ≠ scary 🤷‍♂️


My sentences are not clear?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> intelligent + misunderstood ≠ scary 🤷‍♂️


Intelligent + unknown intentions = scary


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> It’s certainly possible, I didn’t notice the latter half though LOL until recently but not sure whether it’s you who warmed up to me or if it was me who warmed up to u.


Yes, I never mentioned any human values or global planetary/good4humanity values 😛


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Intelligent + unknown intentions = scary


That’s just Te thinking. TJs like control.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Seriously misunderstood creatures, spiders are.


Kill with fire


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> That’s just Te thinking


As expected of a Te dom :3


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, I never mentioned any human values or global planetary/good4humanity values 😛


That just theory talk I was looking for a more personal touch


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> For the INFP I didn’t even know what to search for. They like having unique or quirky accessories. When young they dress like anime girls. Sometimes they wear headbands and bows on their hair as teenagers. And they have a small flair for the dramatic, like puffy sleeves or a lace blouse or peasant top. Basically the vibe is natural or flower child. When they get older they may dress less eccentric, but maintain something unusual like wearing combat boots with a dress or wearing something oversized but still feminine. Then they will also dress in all black according to the mood. For infp guys idk, but I suspect graphic tees.


Lol it’s literally the INFP flower girl irl. Yes, graphic tees, good for self expression.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> My sentences are not clear?


It's not that, but sometimes they're lacking warmth, because you seem to be a little bit more firmly in the thinking mode when you express yourself, and some people may take that as cold / scary.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> As expected of a Te dom :3


Te dom wants control, Ni dom is unclear to Te dom. I understand now. 😸


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I don’t use my secret powers for anyone irl. INFJs are close to few people, similar like INTJ.


Interesting, I managed to get very close to a few INTJs. But yeah, my Fi is pretty sensitive, I can usually feel closeness, when not close, Te dominates, when close, Fi comes out and plays.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I am not in my early 20s. 😇


Didn't you say "In terms of life habits it’s like living with 23-24 year old. 😅"


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Didn't you say "In terms of life habits it’s like living with 23-24 year old. 😅"


That’s true. 😸


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Whatever I did to give you this impression, please let me know immediately, so I can instantly stop.


I guess you're gonna have to stop aging from the sounds of it.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> I have incorporated this strategy since year 2000 then some articles online said girls don’t like guys using emojis coz too feminine so I stopped then noticed I just pissed people off so back to using them again :3


Lol at an article making you change your behavior. Te shit.


ENTJudgement said:


> I thought Orchid disliked ENTJs


I don’t dislike them. My former best friend was one. I’m drawn to them, but if my feelings get hurt too bad my Si won’t forget it. Basically getting screamed at and shouted at in times of disagreement. Activates my flight or fight response.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Lol at an article making you change your behavior. Te shit.
> 
> I don’t dislike them. My former best friend was one. I’m drawn to them, but if my feelings get hurt too bad my Si won’t forget it. Basically getting screamed at and shouted at in times of disagreement. Activates my flight or fight response.


INFP = bunny reaction
INFJ = tiger (cub*) reaction

*Depending on Te-Ni vs Ni-Fe clash level; it’s not just Te vs Fe in these Ni combats.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Antiparticle said:


> Ok. So we still need an adult, lol.


I think I saw Shodan around here. 



ENTJudgement said:


> I guess you're gonna have to stop aging from the sounds of it.


I'll get right on that.


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Lol at an article making you change your behavior. Te shit.
> 
> I don’t dislike them. My former best friend was one. I’m drawn to them, but if my feelings get hurt too bad my Si won’t forget it. Basically getting screamed at and shouted at in times of disagreement. Activates my flight or fight response.


Ohhhhh so like Anti you got ur feelings hurt by some ENTJ, fk I definitely felt some degree of animosity towards me every now and again and was like wtf? Now it makes sense. DW, the universe is balanced, for all the ENTJs that hurt u in the past, I'm here to mend the woundz. Most ENTJs main DPS classes but I've mained Healer, kekw.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I definitely felt some degree of animosity towards me every now and again and was like wtf?


Sorry 🐰 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Basically getting screamed at and shouted at in times of disagreement. Activates my flight or fight response.


Yep, definite ENTJ behavior lol, my dad still does this at 65+ yrs old but I control this pretty well thanks to working in a corpo environment for a decade and having 3 batshit crazy women in my life (grandma, aunt and ex step mom).


----------



## Shodan

Ms. Aligned said:


> I think I saw Shodan around here.


🤣 OK so YOU didn't feel like you were up to the task, but you think that I would be, and I'm like significantly less adult than you 🤣

ok sure makes perfect sense to me


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Sorry 🐰 😂


It's K, I'm here to heal broken hearts.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> 🤣 OK so YOU didn't feel like you were up to the task, but you think that I would be, and I'm like significantly less adult than you 🤣
> 
> ok sure makes perfect sense to me


U 2 same b00mer Gen X generation?


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Shodan said:


> 🤣 OK so YOU didn't feel like you were up to the task, but you think that I would be, and I'm like significantly less adult than you 🤣
> 
> ok sure makes perfect sense to me


This actually made me Lol! 🤣


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> U 2 same b00mer Gen X generation?


Same age I think, very similar personalities from what I can tell, but in terms of who's more adult? lol there's no contest, I'd nominate her first and myself last


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Lol at an article making you change your behavior. Te shit.
> 
> I don’t dislike them. My former best friend was one. I’m drawn to them, but if my feelings get hurt too bad my Si won’t forget it. Basically getting screamed at and shouted at in times of disagreement. Activates my flight or fight response.


Did you have issues with ENTJs constantly performing ‘loyalty checks’ that seems to be a hot topic. Like, even if you proved you are trustworthy, do they forget and then continue the behavior?


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Shodan said:


> Same age I think, very similar personalities from what I can tell, but in terms of who's more adult? lol there's no contest, I'd nominate her first and myself last


I think I am like a couple months older than you. So yeah. Respect your elders.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Same age I think, very similar personalities from what I can tell, but in terms of who's more adult? lol there's no contest, I'd nominate her first and myself last


I have feeling Aligned is responsible adult pretending to be cool aunt.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> I think I am like a couple months older than you. So yeah. Respect your elders.


Shodan must refer to Aligned as "Senpai" from now on.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Did you have issues with ENTJs constantly performing ‘loyalty checks’ that seems to be a hot topic. Like, even if you proved you are trustworthy, do they forget and then continue the behavior?


Obviously coz she was super triggered when I mentioned loyalty checks.


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> You have lost the plot with this one Aligned... 😅


It’s K coz it’s funny


----------



## intranst

Oh about the law thing, also Te inferior over here, makes sense that I’d be sketched out.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> You can see it that way, I’m not as forgiving as you, once someone breaks their loyalty to me, I can’t control anything and thus everything is meaningless, all my plans, projections etc… all screwed coz I stupidly projected said person into that plan and said person fked me over or shown to be untrustworthy, exercising his or her free will to ruin my plan.


What if the person made a mistake and wants a 2nd chance?


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> everything is meaningless, all my plans, projections etc… all screwed coz I stupidly projected said person into that plan and said person fked me over or shown to be untrustworthy, *exercising his or her free will* to ruin my plan.


You gotta chill 😅


----------



## Ms. Aligned

OrchidSugar said:


> You have lost the plot with this one Aligned... 😅


That's like....legit how I operate though Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What if the person made a mistake and wants a 2nd chance?


That would be so hard, like say my wife cheated on me, how do I know she won’t do it again? I’d be angry as shit she even did it in the first place but I’m willing to forgive if I know for certain she won’t repeat that mistake again but I’ve got no way to ensure that so it’s like stuck in a loop and the only way out is to end it.


----------



## intranst

Idk about you Orchid, but just the thought of going through life with this ENTJ level of control is exhausting lol


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Idk about you Orchid, but just the thought of going through life with this ENTJ level of control is exhausting lol


You have no idea how uncontrolling I actually am LOL, I’m only controlling towards myself, u got free reign, u just have to take accountability for all ur actions while I judge them, muhahahahaha


----------



## OrchidSugar




----------



## OrchidSugar

Oh no. How did that get in there?! _Slaps own hand. 
"_Bad Orchid. Bad Orchid!"


----------



## ENTJudgement

Hey I take full accountability for my actions so u better take accountability for yours!


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> Hey I take full accountability for my actions so u better take accountability for yours!


Well I'll try...but as an INFP I don't actually have any problematic personality traits, so...


😇😇😇


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Well I'll try...but as an INFP I don't actually have any problematic personality traits, so...
> 
> 
> 😇😇😇


I get along easily with angels, goodie2shoes girls r ez to trust.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Hey I take full accountability for my actions so u better take accountability for yours!


Is this similar to acting like a grown up?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Is this similar to acting like a grown up?


Yep, got taught at a very young age what that meant. U don’t finish ur dinner? U eat that next meal, then the meal after and so on. When I got older, u don’t cook? U don’t eat, u don’t do laundry? U wear dirty clothes. Then in my teens, u get low score on tests? U don’t go to Uni, u don’t go to uni? U don’t get a degree means end up with a shit job. Then as I entered the workforce, u didn’t finish deliverable 21? That caused a delay with a different team and cost the project $200,000, ur not getting a pay rise until u work that off with profits. So on so forth.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep, got taught at a very young age what that meant.


Dude I totally just pictured you as the three year old on that Netflix show where they have to do chores, and he goes walking the streets with a little flag to stop traffic. Forget what it was called.

Edit: Old Enough!


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Well I'll try...but as an INFP I don't actually have any problematic personality traits, so...
> 
> 
> 😇😇😇


Same.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Ms. Aligned said:


> Dude I totally just pictured you as the three year old on that Netflix show where they have to do chores, and he goes walking the streets with a little flag to stop traffic. Forget what it was called.
> 
> Edit: Old Enough!


Isn't that the Japanese concept of letting the kids run errands and go outside alone?


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> I get along easily with angels, goodie2shoes girls r ez to trust.


Until you see what lies beneath


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Until you see what lies beneath


“Wtf, there’s just memory foam in here”


----------



## intranst

No emotion my ass


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> It’s exactly like practicing zen philosophy- learning to not care about what is not important (to us). We have to put ourself in the center first. We find this centre of “being”, it means that everything is aligned with our values and intentions.
> 
> Finding center: It’s like finding balance of our internal state (inner world) and outside world.
> 
> It feels like our thoughts, emotions and actions are in harmony/unity.


Hm. That makes sense. I have so much to burden myself with already, I don't need to add negative emotions provoked by random strangers on top of it. It's not like they're thinking about me in the same way - probably forgotten all about it as soon as I'm out of sight.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> It’s not written for Dark Lords.


Where the Sith philosophy at?


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> 2zen4me


Welcome to INFJ, we be the walking yin-yangs


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> OK, but how exactly? I find it hard to do, even if I am perfectly aware that it's objectively a dumb way to be / react especially if a stranger that I'm never going to see again irritates me (I just can't handle rude people). Those negative emotions tend to linger.


You are self-aware, but know that self-awareness comes in levels. We can always explore more of our mind. When mind is in balance, we only do important actions (and feel good emotions.) This helps creating good paths in life.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Welcome to INFJ, we be the walking yin-yangs


Actually I enter that mode when I'm so mad and frustrated I just don't care anymore and complete detach LOL for me, the ultimate form of rage is to let it be coz I've given up on it.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Actually I enter that mode when I'm so mad and frustrated I just don't care anymore and complete detach LOL for me, the ultimate form of rage is to let it be coz I've given up on it.


The moment I felt the calmest in my entire life was when the levels of pissedoffness reached their maximum - something just snapped and I was like aummmmm

Reset to factory defaults, perfect serenity


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Hm. That makes sense. I have so much to burden myself with already, I don't need to add negative emotions provoked by random strangers on top of it. It's not like they're thinking about me in the same way - probably forgotten all about it as soon as I'm out of sight.


See, it works in 5 minutes. Imagine lifetime of progress. May the force be with you. 😇


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> OK, but how exactly? I find it hard to do, even if I am perfectly aware that it's objectively a dumb way to be / react especially if a stranger that I'm never going to see again irritates me (I just can't handle rude people). Those negative emotions tend to linger.


Oh God thats so ez for me to do, I could literally turn off my care switch and not bat an eye when people do w/e, no wonder why I don't feel anything most of the time.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> You are self-aware, but know that self-awareness comes in levels. We can always explore more of our mind. When mind is in balance, we only do important actions (and feel good emotions.) This helps creating good paths in life.


Yeah... I guess it is all about self-control after all. Mind is a powerful tool, so we can actually tell ourselves to do / feel something (or not).


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> See, it works in 5 minutes. Imagine lifetime of progress. May the force be with you. 😇


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh God thats so ez for me to do, I could literally turn off my care switch and not bat an eye when people do w/e, no wonder why I don't feel anything most of the time.


I can do this extremely sparingly lol the Fi-Te flip switch.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Actually I enter that mode when I'm so mad and frustrated I just don't care anymore and complete detach LOL for me, the ultimate form of rage is to let it be coz I've given up on it.


It’s good philosophy for INFJs because they feel too much & can be easily overwhelmed. They operate in different direction, first Ni (the inner world), then Fe (other people and their needs). It’s important to take care of inner world more than outside world for infjs. You are extroverted, you start with different direction (E -> I).


----------



## intranst

I don’t get triggered by rude ppl tho, like who cares if the food takes little longer and the waiter is stand-off ish when it’s a damn good meal lol.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I can do this extremely sparingly lol the Fi-Te flip switch.


@Shodan @Antiparticle 

Ironic that you guys are trying to care less and let it be while I'm trying to care more coz I usually don't care LOL I'm like default serenity 99% of the time.


----------



## Shodan

intranst said:


> I don’t get triggered by rude ppl tho, like who cares if the food takes little longer and the waiter is stand-off ish when it’s a damn good meal lol.


In my case it's more about people who bump into you and don't stop to apologize, cut in line, etc. Highly sensitive to shitty behavior in public spaces, as they are supposed to be public right, so everybody should be on their best behavior.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I don’t get triggered by rude ppl tho, like who cares if the food takes little longer and the waiter is stand-off ish when it’s a damn good meal lol.


I mean when I say triggered I don't mean truly triggered, I'm just bored and wanna fk with said person who fked with me, if I wanted i can just ignore the fool and do something else.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> @Shodan @Antiparticle
> 
> Ironic that you guys are trying to care less and let it be while I'm trying to care more coz I usually don't care LOL I'm like default serenity 99% of the time.


thus the universal balance is achieved


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> View attachment 913600


He is practicing his Sith philosophy on you. It’s just a test. When you go through your training you won’t notice unimportant little distractions from your inner peaceful path. 😇


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> In my case it's more about people who bump into you and don't stop to apologize, cut in line, etc. Highly sensitive to shitty behavior in public spaces, as they are supposed to be public right, so everybody should be on their best behavior.


Thats Fe for u, I've had ppl bump into me, cut in line and all that shit, I'm like do I feel like having a sparring match with this fool or can I not be fked? Hmmm...


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> No, because the point is to remove yourself from bad or rude situations, not to jump in them. I would appreciate any efforts to find a shortest path out of some complex (e.g. rude or inefficient) situation that I don’t want to deal with. I would see your example as drawing me in more complex/rude situation, having to deal with some stranger in more personal way.
> 
> Better example: food is late for 1 hour in (classy) restaurant, and after this dinner there are some other plans, but I would feel uncomfortable to leave / speak with someone to sort it out.


Wow, your bf has it on ez mode, if only more women thought like that, I basically didn't need to do anything.


----------



## JennyJukes

ENTJudgement said:


> I'ma leave this here in case you wanna know who that crazy ENTP is, fits well with me coz Fe demon, not sure if he would trigger u in some of his vids though.


I don't like listening to youtube videos... but cause you wanted me to... 

Thoughts:
- He didn't trigger me at all. I don't see anything wrong with his tone or anything he said.
-I am pebble. I have written here a few times my guilt about having enough money for security AND fun whilst simultaneously earning that money working with people who have nothing. Even though I myself was in their shoes having nothing, and bettering my life through hard work. If I saw someone else in my shoes I'd be happy for them and instead I often feel guilty.

He said there are more introverts than extroverts - um, I thought it was the other way around? Where's that from
I don't really care about what other people wear or say or do but I do believe there are some situations where certain dresses or ways of speaking are more appropriate. E.g. a colleague dressing herself to the 9's with super short dresses to work with homeless people... that seemed inappropriate but all my colleagues felt the same (ESFPx2, INTP, ENFP, ESTJ). She was an ESFJ. I also don't like when strangers or acquaintances act overly familiar with me, give me nicknames, ask me personal questions or make sex jokes.
If two people aren't getting along I leave them to it but if it gets to the point it's seriously ruining the social atmosphere and seems more like an ego contest, I'll generally tell them they're both wrong and to shut up.
100% on the working hard and not being appreciated. Every workplace I'm in it's a bone of contention that I get paid the same as other people who do half the work. You'll also often hear me complain I don't get appreciated - I think this is common for SFJ's.
Not sure I'd say being unwanted/undesired is the thing that makes me most upset. I guess in the past yeah, I just wanted to fit in and be liked - which is why it bugs me so much in MBTI spaces where people say SFJ's will never know what it's like to be the odd one out. In college these girls used to stare at me and whisper and that felt horrible to me but it got to the point I just asked to speak to one of them to ask why but she walked off and I left college for a bit - it was just a huge misunderstanding and she reached out to me (she's an ExFP). Enneagram 4 amuses me a lot because I can't imagine wanting to be unique and special when I hated being seen as different to my peers. I don't care about social roles and being Queen Bee but I do like to be appreciated within a group.
The part about "You *should *come with me" was a major mindblow. I always wondered why I liked doing absolutely anything new with my INTP. He says that all the time. "*We* should X" and it always sounds like a great idea when he says it like that. If someone says "_*you*_ should do X, it's better" or "lets go to this restaurant (I want to go to), you'll like it!" it feels like they're trying to make me fit something I'm not, but if they say it like "I think you'll really like that" it's more thoughtful if that makes sense.
Ofc his mother is an ISFJ because whose isn't... I was triggered that his mum didn't get invited anywhere. I recently got triggered that I wasn't invited to a concert with a group of friends even though it was probably because I haven't gone to the last meet up and they know I'm ill but still I was upset they didn't think about me. I honestly think being forgotten about is worse than being picked on for being different. Sorry Si time but in college we did a secret santa and met up to give gifts, baring in mind I wasn't really friends with any of them because social anxiety, and everyone got a gift except me. Idk if they forgot to put my name in or the person just forgot about me or thought I wouldn't turn up or what. People also forget my name a lot (even when we've met 10 times) and ik it's cause I keep to the background and I'm not showy or flashy but it means when someone does remember or remembers something tiny about me it makes me feel really happy. I remember everyone's names I think it's common decency. So yeah maybe he's right with being upset about not being wanted/desired but more being upset about being forgotten.

Also agree that I often will ask other people before I make decisions, or ask others if I was right/wrong about something in a situation because I don't trust my own decisions sometimes, but better at that now. 

He mentioned Amir Levine - Attached as a book for us and I've actually read it already and it helped me a TON

I kinda agree with him that people should appreciate their ISFJ's more (me included with my mum) but I think it's more important for ISFJ's to learn to trust themselves and what's important to them more than external validation.
-


----------



## OrchidSugar

There has got to be something in between rage and mental disassociation. Didn’t we come here too have a human experience


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> There has got to be something in between rage and mental disassociation. Didn’t we come here too have a human experience


It depends on how you experience the world. Human mind is an important part of human experience, especially for Ni doms -> this was aimed for them so it will sound too serious to others -> simplification/reformulation in this case doesn’t make sense for other types.

But general logic behind it is that we all have limited time for our experience, and different values, so it’s important to find early what is important to each person specifically/how to live/with who/do what.


----------



## OrchidSugar

I cannot tolerate people being intentionally rude. An accident is understandable. I went to a museum once and there was a big line to take a picture with one piece. Two teenagers aged like 15-16 were trying for twenty minutes to cut the line. When the security guard moved to another area they successfully hopped in. So I said, excuse me. There’s a line. You’ll have to move.

The kids came over and cursed me out. Then left and there mom came to where I was standing in the front of the line and cursed me out as well saying I shouldn’t speak like that to children. All throughout this, none of other people I was with had anything to say. Silent as hell. Furthermore, none of the people who stood in line for 45 minutes spoke up either. So I have to wonder, we’re they all just 2zen4me? Or just passive af and willing to withstand anything.


----------



## Shodan

OrchidSugar said:


> I cannot tolerate people being intentionally rude. An accident is understandable. I went to a museum once and there was a big line to take a picture with one piece. Two teenagers aged like 15-16 were trying for twenty minutes to cut the line. When the security guard moved to another area they successfully hopped in. So I said, excuse me. There’s a line. You’ll have to move.
> 
> The kids came over and cursed me out. Then left and there mom came to where I was standing in the front of the line and cursed me out as well saying I shouldn’t speak like that to children. All throughout this, none of other people I was with had anything to say. Silent as hell. Furthermore, none of the people who stood in line for 45 minutes spoke up either. So I have to wonder, we’re they all just 2zen4me? Or just passive af and willing to withstand anything.


My first instinct while reading this was to smite them with rage and fury of a thousand burning suns, so yeah... I guess I'm failing and I'm still a Sith :<


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> But general logic behind it is that we all have limited time for our experience, and different values, so it’s important to find early what is important to each person specifically/how to live/with who/do what.


All I know is if I don’t speak, it will feel like I am losing my humanity. I may as well die then. But maybe that’s some Fi dom shit.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> My first instinct while reading this was to smite them with rage and fury of a thousand burning suns, so yeah... I guess I'm failing and I'm still a Sith :<


The path to the light side of force is a choice. There are both sides. However, if we stare too much into the dark side…. 

…but I don’t think it applies to teenagers cutting line in museums. 😂


----------



## JennyJukes

OrchidSugar said:


> I cannot tolerate people being intentionally rude. An accident is understandable. I went to a museum once and there was a big line to take a picture with one piece. Two teenagers aged like 15-16 were trying for twenty minutes to cut the line. When the security guard moved to another area they successfully hopped in. So I said, excuse me. There’s a line. You’ll have to move.
> 
> The kids came over and cursed me out. Then left and there mom came to where I was standing in the front of the line and cursed me out as well saying I shouldn’t speak like that to children. All throughout this, none of other people I was with had anything to say. Silent as hell. Furthermore, none of the people who stood in line for 45 minutes spoke up either. So I have to wonder, we’re they all just 2zen4me? Or just passive af and willing to withstand anything.


Passive af I'd say. Oh I'll tell people there's a queue too. It really bothers me as well. I used to let it go cause I didn't want to be seen as a Karen. There was one particular time there was a guy with down syndrome with his relative or carer at the front of the queue for the bus and people were trying to cut in front of him. I actually put my arms out and stopped them. I was ready to throw hands. Someone also walked into me yesterday because he was looking at his phone and then tutted AT ME and I turned round and tutted harder.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> All I know is if I don’t speak, it will feel like I am losing my humanity. I may as well die then. But maybe that’s some Fi dom shit.


In your case I am happy I wouldn’t even notice this. I just define other things as important. But I don’t think it’s forbidden to speak when you notice/are already bothered.

These are 2 different things. I was speaking about learning to learn to not care about many non-important things, focusing on important (to self). Fe users (INFJ) would notice everything on everyone.

However why be bothered that others are not bothered?


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> The path to the light side of force is a choice. There are both sides. However, if we stare too much into the dark side….
> 
> …but I don’t think it applies to teenagers cutting line in museums. 😂


It's more about the "heey you can't talk to kids like that" part; well if YOU (them) were a good parent and taught your own kids how to behave, none of this would have happened in the first place?!

I'm just sensitive when it comes to public order, can't help it. Rules are there for a reason, and they -should- apply to everybody. Look at Japan for instance - tons of rules, everybody knows their place, it sounds oppressive, right? Nope, it's perfectly calm and orderly.


----------



## OrchidSugar

JennyJukes said:


> Passive af I'd say. Oh I'll tell people there's a queue too. It really bothers me as well. I used to let it go cause I didn't want to be seen as a Karen. There was one particular time there was a guy with down syndrome with his relative or carer at the front of the queue for the bus and people were trying to cut in front of him. I actually put my arms out and stopped them. I was ready to throw hands. Someone also walked into me yesterday because he was looking at his phone and then tutted AT ME and I turned round and tutted harder.


Some people’s poor behavior persists because no one has ever told them about themselves. Sometimes people need to hear it.


----------



## Shodan

JennyJukes said:


> There was one particular time there was a guy with down syndrome with his relative or carer at the front of the queue for the bus and people were trying to cut in front of him.


See, that's the kind of thing that truly pisses me off, that people can be so careless, selfish, and insensitive.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> In your case I am happy I wouldn’t even notice this. I just define other things as important. But I don’t think it’s forbidden to speak when you notice/are already bothered.
> 
> These are 2 different things. I was speaking about learning to learn to not care about many non-important things, focusing on important (to self). Fe users (INFJ) would notice everything on everyone.
> 
> However why be bothered that others are not bothered?


First there’s strength in numbers and people often forget. Many bad deeds are committed by the few simply because the many were hell bent on biting their tongue and appearing virtuous.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Some people’s poor behavior persists because no one has ever told them about themselves. Sometimes people need to hear it.


Do you really think they will remember for the rest of their lives you telling them not to cut line, if they already have the level of cursing at random strangers? You don’t see it as a waste of your energy?


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> First there’s strength in numbers and people often forget. Many bad deeds are committed by the few simply because the many were hell bent on biting their tongue and appearing virtuous.


Yes, of course, in important matters. But what if your example is truly insignificant? How can you know? This is the problem if we start to focus on everything, then everything becomes important. It’s important to shift perspective (Ni thinking).


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Do you really think they will remember for the rest of their lives you telling them not to cut line, if they already have the level of cursing at random strangers? You don’t see it as a waste of your energy?


Stop doing that, stop making sense, I'm starting to feel bipolar here with all the push and pull between the light and the dark side

OK so can I smite one of the kids and let the other go?


----------



## JennyJukes

OrchidSugar said:


> Some people’s poor behavior persists because no one has ever told them about themselves. Sometimes people need to hear it.


Yeah. I always have this fear they're going to get violent or everyone will say I was the one in the wrong. But most of the time they stop dead in their tracks in shock because they weren't expecting it. I always say as well, there's bound to be other people who agree but don't want to be the first one to say it and someone has to. You just gotta be brave. Sometimes I think something about someone but I'm too scared to say anything because everyone else seems to like them, then someone finally says something and I'll say "I thought the exact same" - people think it's jumping on the bandwagon but it's more I'm waiting for people to validate that I'm right - goes back to what I was saying about that ISFJ video and not trusting my own judgements and decisions until someone validates it. I'm guessing Fi feels more confident with their judgements?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> Do you really think they will remember for the rest of their lives you telling them not to cut line, if they already have the level of cursing at random strangers? You don’t see it as a waste of your energy?


I’m not a type 9, so no it isn’t a waste of my energy. My energy is drained by the cowardice of the masses. Also, in that case, I am not responsible for maintaining boundaries at every museum the girls visit for the rest of their lives. I am responsible for maintaining my own personal boundaries, which include not letting little punks cut me in a line I dutifully waited in for 45 minutes.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> I’m not a type 9, so no it isn’t a waste of my energy. My energy is drained by the cowardice of the masses. Also, in that case, I am not responsible for maintaining boundaries at every museum the girls visit for the rest of their lives. I am responsible for maintaining my own personal boundaries, which include not letting little punks cut me in a line I dutifully waited in for 45 minutes.


Do you know there is a psychological effect when people in crowd do exactly the same thing when murder is happening in public place? There is a documented case, I forgot the name. I think this is important, cutting line is not important.

To make a Ni point: Whenever you start fighting for little unimportant things there is a danger you will forget to fight for serious/more important things.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Add her sarcastic emoji she adds with her condescending tone, it's triggering af


What is triggering, emojis or the tone?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What is triggering, emojis or the tone?


Both but thats before I understood you, now neither triggers me, it's just cute. Don't change it, I like it a lot now LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> In tournament! With strangers lol sorry, forgot my brain doesn’t auto translate on here.


I'm just pulling ur leg


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Ni dom is the boss usually 😇


Yep hence why I'm egging her on coz I trust Ni would win in chess normally lol


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Treat the injustices in the order in which they occurred.


What do you mean?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep hence why I'm egging her on coz I trust Ni would win in chess normally lol


What are some examples of games where I would fail most likely (INFJ or Ni doms in general)


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Not gonna disagree with you, I thought the same thing when Anti & I had our first few debates but when I put myself into her Ni shoes, yeah, I can see where shes coming from but Ti's logic is confined within it's own framework thanks to this genius who explained it to me @intranst so I have to completely disregard my Te, use my Ni and Ti to understand what shes talking about then it makes sense for me. But I totally get u bro, totally thought the same thing at first.
> 
> Add her sarcastic emoji she adds with her condescending tone, it's triggering af but after I took the time to understand her, she makes sense within her own Ti frame work and she means no harm, I think shes just dancing around, not actually sparring with anyone.
> 
> @Antiparticle your emojis are cute and your tone is normal now, I used to read what you say with a sarcastic Spanish accent.


We also need a rolling eyes smiley reaction


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> What do you mean?


I was talking about something from earlier. About how people have a tendency to want to police my reaction rather than examine the thing that caused the reaction. Just a personal thing I don’t like.


----------



## maximum danger

ENTJudgement said:


> Not gonna disagree with you, I thought the same thing when Anti & I had our first few debates but when I put myself into her Ni shoes, yeah, I can see where shes coming from but Ti's logic is confined within it's own framework thanks to this genius who explained it to me @intranst so I have to completely disregard my Te, use my Ni and Ti to understand what shes talking about then it makes sense for me. But I totally get u bro, totally thought the same thing at first.
> 
> Add her sarcastic emoji she adds with her condescending tone, it's triggering af but after I took the time to understand her, she makes sense within her own Ti frame work and she means no harm, I think shes just dancing around, not actually sparring with anyone.
> 
> @Antiparticle your emojis are cute and your tone is normal now, I used to read what you say with a sarcastic Spanish accent.


I was more invested by what was being said, not the tone or emojis. I found that part funny in a good way. Things get better after conflict either way, it's constructive.


----------



## intranst

Just assume that Anti is actually a cat and you’re good.


----------



## intranst

Also ENT-J is a sweetheart irl, don’t get it twisted.


----------



## maximum danger

I'll make my own assumptions.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I was more invested by what was being said, not the tone or emojis. I found that part funny in a good way. Things get better after conflict either way, it's constructive.


If you were interested in what was being said, you would start from the beginning of the discussion, when I was explaining (to other infj) the importance of focus/inner world management for Ni doms.

I am relatively well developed in terms of knowing myself, and your energy makes me want to withdraw inside and say “you just can’t understand” (like I am 17).

I am just sharing my thinking, independent thinking shouldn’t be a trigger to anyone.


----------



## intranst

Socionics duality at it’s finest.


----------



## shameless

intranst said:


> Socionics duality at it’s finest.


They make me think of my sis & I


----------



## intranst

shameless said:


> They make me think of my sis & I


I like to keep my trolling honest lol


----------



## shameless

intranst said:


> I like to keep my trolling honest lol


How nice of you


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Socionics duality at it’s finest.


So what is the socionics pair for infp? Estj?


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> So what is the socionics pair for infp? Estj?


Have at it, I expect a full report when you get back.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> when I was explaining (to other infj) the importance of focus/inner world management for Ni doms.


I never thanked you for that, so - thanks, it is helpful, and I already had to remember all of that twice today in order to handle some things in a way that's better for my own well-being.


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Have at it, I expect a full report when you get back.


What is the meaning of this?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Nvm.


----------



## OrchidSugar




----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> What is the meaning of this?


Yeah no meaning, I’m just being a stinker about it.


----------



## shameless

OrchidSugar said:


> What is the meaning of this?


I think oil lube or lube oil or whatever is ESTJ 

So lets see what happens. Summon him


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> If you were interested in what was being said, you would start from the beginning of the discussion, when I was explaining (to other infj) the importance of focus/inner world management for Ni doms.
> 
> I am relatively well developed in terms of knowing myself, and your energy makes me want to withdraw inside and say “you just can’t understand” (like I am 17).
> 
> I am just sharing my thinking, independent thinking shouldn’t be a trigger to anyone.


You were making a general point, that we should learn to not be bothered by little things, not just for INFJs. Least that's how I took it, unless orchid is an Ni dom. Either way, the point again is that people who use a lot of energy and mental space for little things like that shouldn't focus on everything for obvious reasons.


----------



## intranst

ENTJ - Doesn’t care what you do as long as it doesn’t interfere with their plans.

ESTJ - Cares about everything you do.



Take your pick, Orchid.


----------



## OrchidSugar

intranst said:


> Yeah no meaning, I’m just being a stinker about it.





shameless said:


> I think oil lube or lube oil or whatever is ESTJ
> 
> So lets see what happens. Summon him


I’m glad you two are enjoying yourselves


----------



## Shodan

It's cute how ENTJudgement's blog kinda turned into a general free-for-all PerC chatroom


----------



## OrchidSugar

maximum danger said:


> You were making a general point, that we should learn to not be bothered by little things, not just for INFJs. Least that's how I took it, unless orchid is an Ni dom. Either way, the point again is that people who use a lot of energy and mental space for little things like that shouldn't focus on everything for obvious reasons.


Yeah I was accused of changing the subject as well. I sincerely thought I was on-brand lol


----------



## JennyJukes

Shodan said:


> It's cute how ENTJudgement's blog kinda turned into a general free-for-all PerC chatroom


Most threads he participates turns to something else completely different so it's only fair!


----------



## Shodan

JennyJukes said:


> Most threads he participates turns to something else completely different so it's only fair!


Karma is a lovely thing 😂


----------



## intranst

Shodan said:


> It's cute how ENTJudgement's blog kinda turned into a general free-for-all PerC chatroom


Lol this was actually his plan from the beginning, he likes the Se stimulation.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Shodan said:


> It's cute how ENTJudgement's blog kinda turned into a general free-for-all PerC chatroom


Yeah seriously...I thought the man was supposed to be in here developing his Fi, reflecting on his emotional landscape. Instead he turned this thing into a sensory playground


----------



## shameless

I am struggling to keep track of everyones blogs now a days lol. I keep trying to follow them but there is too many we are all jumping from


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> You were making a general point, that we should learn to not be bothered by little things, not just for INFJs. Least that's how I took it, unless orchid is an Ni dom. Either way, the point again is that people who use a lot of energy and mental space for little things like that shouldn't focus on everything for obvious reasons.


You are enn 8, so your energy is amplified in conflicts (in a way).

I am infj-1, so if my energy already went into a lot of inner thoughts, yes - there is no point in minor daily conflicts.

As infj you will notice everything and everyone (by default), so you need to learn how to focus.

There is a power in being detached, but it still needs to be balanced with the external world. The infj recipe is: controlling our thoughts 1st, then actions come 2nd.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> You are enn 8, so your energy is amplified in conflicts (in a way).
> 
> I am infj-1, so if my energy already went into a lot of inner thoughts, yes - there is no point in minor daily conflicts.
> 
> As infj you will notice everything and everyone (by default), so you need to learn how to focus.
> 
> There is a power in being detached, but it still needs to be balanced with the external world. The infj recipe is: controlling our thoughts 1st, then actions come 2nd.


Right, I think "learning to not care about things" is more enneagram 1 than it is INFJ, the logical justification after is "I care about more important things". That's the order, not the other way around. It's about repressing driving emotions.

Notice how you bring up power. Important wording. You think there is power in that, it is an intentional choice to ignore it. A separate point: this is how you become at danger for building resentment.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Yeah I was accused of changing the subject as well. I sincerely thought I was on-brand lol


It was intended as a specific topic, but it’s a good thing when others can recognize themselves. From my view it was changing the topic completely, lol. (Means infjs are not that odd in their thinking.)


----------



## shameless

Antiparticle said:


> You are enn 8, so your energy is amplified in conflicts (in a way).
> 
> I am infj-1, so if my energy already went into a lot of inner thoughts, yes - there is no point in minor daily conflicts.
> 
> As infj you will notice everything and everyone (by default), so you need to learn how to focus.
> 
> There is a power in being detached, but it still needs to be balanced with the external world. The infj recipe is: controlling our thoughts 1st, then actions come 2nd.


The limit does not exist


----------



## JennyJukes

OrchidSugar said:


> Yeah seriously...I thought the man was supposed to be in here developing his Fi, reflecting on his emotional landscape. Instead he turned this thing into a sensory playground


He's gonna be so happy to have so many posts to quote (one at a time) when he gets online!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Ni dom is the boss usually 😇


True, my INTJ friends usually think they're the boss until they meet some huge ESTP who is like U WOT M8? Then they run away.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> I haven’t done enough evaluation lol


I think shes the Purrrrrrrrrrrr type


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> So INFJs specifically should have poor use of Se (4th function) and Te (7th shadow), thats ALOT of games LOL like counter strike, Dota, pretty much any conventional competitive game that requires high Se.


Lol I’m fucking bad at using the map at first person shooters, I basically just intuit like “they’re probably here by now based on my shooting” (throws grenade in general direction)


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Lol I’m fucking bad at using the map at first person shooters, I basically just intuit like “they’re probably here by now based on my shooting” (throws grenade in general direction)


Omg you're that n00b who is constantly lost and when we call out positions like WHO IS COVERING SILOS? ANY MOVEMENT THERE? When you're the one assigned to outters in De_Nuke, you're like uH nOt mE? Nekminit entire enemy team is at unders and shot all of us from behind and we're like WTF? WHO LET THEM THROUGH? CALLOUTS????


----------



## ENTJudgement

ENTJudgement said:


> So INFJs specifically should have poor use of Se (4th function) and Te (7th shadow), thats ALOT of games LOL like counter strike, Dota, pretty much any conventional competitive game that requires high Se.


Why sad? I promised you I'd let you win 33% of the time


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJ back online with the single quotes 😅😅😅 Please. Jenny GOATed


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> ENTJ back online with the single quotes 😅😅😅 Please. Jenny GOATed


Jenny GOATed??? Jenny Greatest of all timed? Nani?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> I can 100% confirm I would say nothing if someone cuts in line before me, for many reasons. Not classy,


Anti watching from the upper gallery as I engage in conflict in an art museum >>>>









_Just jokes_


----------



## intranst

Popped into my head just now (just Ne-Si things..) my friend from high school was 100% Te dom, laid back dude, not E8.


----------



## JennyJukes

OrchidSugar said:


> ENTJ back online with the single quotes 😅😅😅 Please. Jenny GOATed


Yup. Saw he was online and was like oh shit. I need to actually sleep early tonight so I can't be replying to his 5 different quotes this time!


----------



## OrchidSugar

JennyJukes said:


> Yup. Saw he was online and was like oh shit. I need to actually sleep early tonight so I can't be replying to his 5 different quotes this time!


He still has not caught up in his reading at the time of writing 💀


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I'll have to think about that one, but I don't think all trouble is bad


I worked for enn 8, I remember I was counting how many sentences/ paragraphs in my email to make a clear point when I have a new problem. 😂 New problems & trouble spots are not an issue for 8, and 1s are perfectionists who easily panic when something goes wrong, so it helps when 8s are like “just solve it”. This dynamic was super efficient for me, but 2 completely different approaches.


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> He still has not caught up in his reading at the time of writing 💀


He doesn’t actually read it, just has to look anywhere on the page and it all gets instantly processed and a response is spat out. It’s very efficient.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Anti watching from the upper gallery as I engage in conflict in an art museum >>>>
> 
> View attachment 913680
> 
> _Just jokes_


Priorities for infj-1 😂


----------



## shameless

Antiparticle said:


> Priorities for infj-1 😂


Its ok Estps can clean up the aisle when the just retired think they get to dip in front of everyone on the basis of being 55


----------



## intranst

shameless said:


> Its ok Estps can clean up the aisle when the just retired think they get to dip in front of everyone on the basis of being 55


This is so tertiary Fe!


----------



## shameless

I just realized that she may accidentally think the song was for her. It is for the entitled moron budging


----------



## shameless

intranst said:


> This is so tertiary Fe!


Is this why people think we are bullies?


----------



## Antiparticle

I am now confused what I should do in conflicts [looks at iphone].


----------



## intranst

shameless said:


> Is this why people think we are bullies?


It could lean either tbh, feeling influence for better or worse. I say that vid specifically is tert Fe cuz it’s poking fun at the etiquette of a school performance.


----------



## intranst

Sorry shameless, that joke went over my head haha


----------



## shameless

Antiparticle said:


> I am now confused what I should do in conflicts [looks at iphone].


I don't know probably do not take advice from estps. Lol we never spearhead the conflict resolution work shops. 

Interesting you see it as conflict. 

Looks around that is just everyday business to get shit done and keep checks and balances

I probably would still rely on you guys to handle a conflict when there is one. Interesting what you guys think a conflict is hehe


----------



## Antiparticle

shameless said:


> I don't know probably do not take advice from estps. Lol we never spearhead the conflict resolution work shops.
> 
> Interesting you see it as conflict.
> 
> Looks around that is just everyday business to get shit done and keep checks and balances
> 
> I probably would still rely on you guys to handle a conflict when there is one. Interesting what you guys think a conflict is hehe


Conflict in broader sense = is my intervention needed? Lol

Instructions:

1) is someone / something on fire?
2) for everything else please proceed without me 😂


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I worked for enn 8, I remember I was counting how many sentences/ paragraphs in my email to make a clear point when I have a new problem. 😂 New problems & trouble spots are not an issue for 8, and 1s are perfectionists who easily panic when something goes wrong, so it helps when 8s are like “just solve it”. This dynamic was super efficient for me, but 2 completely different approaches.


I have a similar experience. I think it's a good relationship for working towards something, accomplishing something.

I thought about it, and I do like it. Either because I'm good at dealing with trouble, or because I like what comes after, the resolution. It can be used for growth to a 2, I've used it that way before even if the other person didn't see it that way. I hope it isn't for the selfish reason that I like the trouble itself.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I have a similar experience. I think it's a good relationship for working towards something, accomplishing something.
> 
> I thought about it, and I do like it. Either because I'm good at dealing with trouble, or because I like what comes after, the resolution. It can be used for growth to a 2, *I've used it that way before even if the other person didn't see it that way.* I hope it isn't for the selfish reason that I like the trouble itself.


What do you mean? (bold text) btw what is your wing for 8? My experience is with 8w9, I am 1w2-125, you seem 8w9 but this is if my enneagram typing from text still works. 😂


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Socionics duality at it’s finest.


What do you mean?


----------



## OrchidSugar

shameless said:


> Its ok Estps can clean up the aisle when the just retired think they get to dip in front of everyone on the basis of being 55


Lol at the DJ vibing


Antiparticle said:


> I am now confused what I should do in conflicts [looks at iphone].


Good going @shameless


Antiparticle said:


> Conflict in broader sense = is my intervention needed? Lol
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1) is someone / something on fire?
> 2) for everything else please proceed without me 😂


INFJs are pretty good with managing conflict though, just not when it comes to offenses against themselves
Edit: meaning they don’t readily engage with offenses against themselves in the same way an Se dom would


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> What do you mean? (bold text) btw what is your wing for 8? My experience is with 8w9, I am 1w2-125, you seem 8w9 but this is if my enneagram typing from text still works. 😂


I feel more comfortable with someone after conflict and resolution of the problem by discussing it and solving it. More able to be vulnerable and open through mutual respect and boundaries. Sometimes people think conflict means I don't like them as a person, so they misunderstand that. 

Don't know my wing, I think I'm pretty chill so I related more to 8w9, but I took a test and got this.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> What do you mean?


Was just joking cuz you guys were arguing. I don’t think Socionics duality (all letters flipped) is a particularly good match.


----------



## OrchidSugar

maximum danger said:


> I feel more comfortable with someone after conflict and resolution of the problem by discussing it and solving it. More able to be vulnerable and open through mutual respect and boundaries. Sometimes people think conflict means I don't like them as a person, so they misunderstand that.
> 
> Don't know my wing, I think I'm pretty chill so I related more to 8w9, but I took a test and got this.
> 
> View attachment 913696


Damn. Microscopic 9=no chill


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I feel more comfortable with someone after conflict and resolution of the problem by discussing it and solving it. More able to be vulnerable and open through mutual respect and boundaries. Sometimes people think conflict means I don't like them as a person, so they misunderstand that.
> 
> Don't know my wing, I think I'm pretty chill so I related more to 8w9, but I took a test and got this.
> 
> View attachment 913696


It’s like completely inexistent 9 😂 Enns are not instincts and/or temperaments, it’s a mental drive, although it’s called heart-gut-head, it’s obvious heart doesn’t “think”, so all is “head” in a way.

edit: I did a comparison of 8w7 & 8w9 on Reddit, I posted somewhere here recently


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> It’s like completely inexistent 9 😂 Enns are not instincts and/or temperaments, it’s a mental drive, although it’s called heart-gut-head, it’s obvious heart doesn’t “think”, so all is “head” in a way.
> 
> edit: I did a comparison of 8w7 & 8w9 on Reddit, I posted somewhere here recently


Right yeah so 872 or 852. I saw your comparison once, you showed it to me. I forget it now, and I forget what I related to more.


----------



## maximum danger

intranst said:


> Was just joking cuz you guys were arguing. I don’t think Socionics duality (all letters flipped) is a particularly good match.


I agree with you but what’s the reasoning behind it? Specifically the S/N.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> Lol at the DJ vibing
> 
> Good going @shameless
> 
> INFJs are pretty good with managing conflict though, just not when it comes to offenses against themselves
> Edit: meaning they don’t readily engage with offenses against themselves in the same way an Se dom would


INFJ managing conflict when they are personally attacked = deer in headlights 🦄


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Was just joking cuz you guys were arguing. I don’t think Socionics duality (all letters flipped) is a particularly good match.


 Do we have necessarily the same socionics as mbti? I never typed this for myself


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Do we have necessarily the same socionics as mbti? I never typed this for myself


Extrovert types transfer exactly from MBTI to Socionics (ESTP=ESTp) and last letter is small to indicate perceiving dom or judging dom, so introverts in MBTI flip last letter (INFJ=INFp). This always the case and vice versa in my opinion. Function numbering is a bit different but it’s irrelevant because the strength of each function is the same in each system per type.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> INFJ managing conflict when they are personally attacked = deer in headlights 🦄


You seemed to do fine.


----------



## intranst

maximum danger said:


> I agree with you but what’s the reasoning behind it? Specifically the S/N.


I have my owning reasoning based on how the functions play out but just focusing on N/S I say that the primary reasoning is because intuitives will be looking at metaphysical information first and sensors will be looking at physical information first. While every type can adapt to an extent, it’s best to pair with a type that’s also primarily focused on the same type of information so that communication is smoother since communication is debatably the number one factor in long term sustainability.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> You seemed to do fine.


Yes, you are 8w7 😸

For me the easiest way to type is via anger styles/stressors, although this is not the main point, wings are more like core desires in terms of challenges (but maybe someone else knows a better way)


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, you are 8w7 😸
> 
> For me the easiest way to type is via anger styles/stressors, although this is not the main point, wings are more like core desires in terms of challenges (but maybe someone else knows a better way)


Yeah I doubt a name like maximum danger is w9 lmao


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Lol idk about hiding it, it doesn’t take much mental effort to keep things to myself. I’m a good secret keeper, I’ll take things to the grave that people genuinely express to me in confidence.


Good boy, you wouldn't rat on me to the popo right?!


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> Good boy, you wouldn't rat on me to the popo right?!


Man, fuck the police lmao. No offense to any cops out there (damn look at all this Fe right here)


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> 😂😂😂
> I was also going to say [I’m just realizing you have 9w1 for social. Checks out. Whenever you are upset I can hardly notice anything. Like your upset barely makes a ripple on the surface.


What is 9w1 for social?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> If I can notice when shes upset, does that mean my Fe > ur Fe Orchie? Muhahahahahaha


How/from what?


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Man, fuck the police lmao. No offense to any cops out there (damn look at all this Fe right here)


Thank God you're not some goodie2shoes who will rat me 2 the popo, saves me from having 2 come after u later


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> What is 9w1 for social?


I figured keeping the peace first then later on figure out why I was doing it, which is where the values and shit come in with the 1 or something like that. Social values will be different than closer relationships however.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> How/from what?


Lets start with your 2 super obvious moods;

1. Playful, this is extremely obvious and when you're in a good mood, you'll become playful, your jokes are on point, not mistaken for condescending and your cat + angel emojis cannot be seen as sarcastic.
2. You're in your Ti mood and debating, when you're neutral you just make your point and sound pretty much completely neutral/poker faced but when you get annoyed, the condescending tone leaks out and your emojis start looking more like this;









Thats how I tell 😇


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> What is 9w1 for social?


Just peaceful and good.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Lets start with your 2 super obvious moods;
> 
> 1. Playful, this is extremely obvious and when you're in a good mood, you'll become playful, your jokes are on point, not mistaken for condescending and your cat + angel emojis cannot be seen as sarcastic.
> 2. You're in your Ti mood and debating, when you're neutral you just make your point and sound pretty much completely neutral/poker faced but when you get annoyed, the condescending tone leaks out and your emojis start looking more like this;
> View attachment 913722
> 
> 
> Thats how I tell 😇


The picture is not accurate. This is middle level bad mood, there is a scarier mood (above this level).


----------



## intranst

OrchidSugar said:


> Just peaceful and good.


Yup, literal angel.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> The picture is not accurate. This is middle level bad mood, there is a scarier mood (above this level).


Like when your mood ring just turns bright white all of a sudden and you’re like wtf


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> The picture is not accurate. This is middle level bad mood, there is a scarier mood (above this level).


Can I see that mood in the form of an anime pic representation?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Antiparticle said:


> The picture is not accurate. This is middle level bad mood, there is a scarier mood (above this level).


For the pretentious and condescending maybe check whatever your blind is. It’s what other people are seeing but you can’t always see.

Shodan picked up on it, and sent you a meme that said “I can feel your anger.”

Max Danger picked up on it, provoked you, then talked you through it.

I picked up on it. Then made a joke about you being classy and above it all in the art museum.

I think it makes sense for type 5 to try conserving their energy. So maybe examine your 5w4 blind spot


----------



## intranst

Having 1w2 and 2w1 seems kinda odd? I know it’s possible given the triads.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Can I see that mood in the form of an anime pic representation?


I don’t speak anime, but after some thinking maybe I don’t have that level. Lol


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Can I see that mood in the form of an anime pic representation?


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> For the pretentious and condescending maybe check whatever your blind is. It’s what other people are seeing but you can’t always see.
> 
> Shodan picked up on it, and sent you a meme that said “I can feel your anger.”
> 
> Max Danger picked up on it, provoked you, then talked you through it.
> 
> I picked up on it. Then made a joke about you being classy and above it all in the art museum.
> 
> I think it makes sense for type 5 to try conserving their energy. So maybe examine your 5w4 blind spot


@Antiparticle 

I personally think your middle anger mode is fine, kinda cute, it's the ones who go full passive aggressive like will just ignore you for a week or full on aggro like start spamming you in caps with no logic anymore or physically trying to start a fight with you thats annoying to deal with, yours I can detect but I can also laugh it off. If everyone needs to output some level of discontent/anger/negative emotion, your outlet is the lesser of the evils for sure.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> View attachment 913724


Wow... my INFJ friend IRL literally sent me a meme that closely resembles that one LOL


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Having 1w2 and 2w1 seems kinda odd? I know it’s possible given the triads.


I am not 100% sure on my 3type. Unrelated to me being not sure, for 2 heart it has to be 1w2 + 2w1, because 1 is main.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> I am not 100% sure on my 3type. Unrelated to me being not sure, for 2 heart it has to be 1w2 + 2w1, because 1 is main.


So I couldn’t be 4w5 followed by 5w6?


----------



## JennyJukes

Antiparticle said:


> I am not 100% sure on my 3type. Unrelated to me being not sure, for 2 heart it has to be 1w2 + 2w1, because 1 is main.


I've always thought my tritype is 6w5-2w1-1w2 but seeing your descriptions of ennea 1 through this thread, I think my 1 should be replaced with 9. 

Can anyone tell me a little bit about 8,9,1 and how to choose? It'd be last in my tritype so I don't really know too well.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

I just came in here to say, season 2 of Old Enough just came out on Netflix, and I can't even watch the trailer without thinking of ENTJ as a child. "I'm losing heart." Lol!


----------



## maximum danger

JennyJukes said:


> I've always thought my tritype is 6w5-2w1-1w2 but seeing your descriptions of ennea 1 through this thread, I think my 1 should be replaced with 9.
> 
> Can anyone tell me a little bit about 8,9,1 and how to choose? It'd be last in my tritype so I don't really know too well.


Maybe try working backwards and looking at Fauvre’s descriptions, she came up with tritypes (maybe originally from Ichazo).


* *




*Tritype® 268, 286, 628, 682, 826, 862-The Rescuer*
If you are a 268, you are caring, supportive, and protective. You want to be helpful, engaging, and straightforward. By nature, you want to be in charge of your world and are attracted to the noble cause. You wish to shield others from harm and will challenge what is unjust. You want to know what the rules are in order to feel safe and to know when you can break them. You are great in an emergency and always want to help others in need.

*Tritype® 269, 296, 629, 692, 926, 962-The Good Samaritan* 
If you are a 269, you are caring, inquisitive, and accepting. You want to be helpful, supportive, and peaceful. You like people and want to find ways to engage with them. Your sense of pride comes from getting along with others and being of assistance. You are known for your easygoing and friendly disposition. You hate conflict and may struggle with being too indirect. However, this Tritype® is not as passive as they believe and gently maneuvers to have their needs met. This can be confusing because they feel they are very generous and non conflictual so feel sad when told they are being controlling or manipulating."

*Tritype® 126, 162, 216, 261, 612, 621-The Supporter*
If you are a 126, you are diligent, caring, and inquisitive. You want to be ethical, helpful, and supportive. Highly responsible and cooperative, you are most comfortable when you do things ‘by the book’ and know what to expect. Focused on the needs and concerns of others, you seek ways to be of service. You enjoy being the power behind the throne. You also need to be seen as the one that makes the extra effort to do what is called for in any given situation.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> I just came in here to say, season 2 of Old Enough just came out on Netflix, and I can't even watch the trailer without thinking of ENTJ as a child. "I'm losing heart." Lol!


Yo, thats totally me as a kid, wtf I should be getting royalties for this show about my life!


----------



## JennyJukes

maximum danger said:


> Maybe try working backwards and looking at Fauvre’s descriptions, she came up with tritypes (maybe originally from Ichazo).
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tritype® 268, 286, 628, 682, 826, 862-The Rescuer*
> If you are a 268, you are caring, supportive, and protective. You want to be helpful, engaging, and straightforward. By nature, you want to be in charge of your world and are attracted to the noble cause. You wish to shield others from harm and will challenge what is unjust. You want to know what the rules are in order to feel safe and to know when you can break them. You are great in an emergency and always want to help others in need.
> 
> *Tritype® 269, 296, 629, 692, 926, 962-The Good Samaritan*
> If you are a 269, you are caring, inquisitive, and accepting. You want to be helpful, supportive, and peaceful. You like people and want to find ways to engage with them. Your sense of pride comes from getting along with others and being of assistance. You are known for your easygoing and friendly disposition. You hate conflict and may struggle with being too indirect. However, this Tritype® is not as passive as they believe and gently maneuvers to have their needs met. This can be confusing because they feel they are very generous and non conflictual so feel sad when told they are being controlling or manipulating."
> 
> *Tritype® 126, 162, 216, 261, 612, 621-The Supporter*
> If you are a 126, you are diligent, caring, and inquisitive. You want to be ethical, helpful, and supportive. Highly responsible and cooperative, you are most comfortable when you do things ‘by the book’ and know what to expect. Focused on the needs and concerns of others, you seek ways to be of service. You enjoy being the power behind the throne. You also need to be seen as the one that makes the extra effort to do what is called for in any given situation.


Yeah see I relate more to 261 than the rest so maybe I was right in the first place but I'll keep looking into it anyway


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Wow, just watched the first episode of season 2. First of all it made me both laugh and cry. Second, lmao at an asian mother's dying words to her child, "You're a capable kid." LMAO!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Wow, just watched the first episode of season 2. First of all it made me both laugh and cry. Second, lmao at an asian mother's dying words to her child, "You are so capable." LMAO!


Asia is an over crowded place, competition is fierce, competence literally means survival there lol


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> For the pretentious and condescending maybe check whatever your blind is. It’s what other people are seeing but you can’t always see.
> 
> Shodan picked up on it, and sent you a meme that said “I can feel your anger.”
> 
> Max Danger picked up on it, provoked you, then talked you through it.
> 
> I picked up on it. Then made a joke about you being classy and above it all in the art museum.
> 
> I think it makes sense for type 5 to try conserving their energy. So maybe examine your 5w4 blind spot












I think @Shodan sent his meme during discussion because he thought I was scary to @maximum danger , but I asked and he wasn’t scared.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> So I couldn’t be 4w5 followed by 5w6?


I think so, it’s 4w5 + 5w4. Not sure.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Like when your mood ring just turns bright white all of a sudden and you’re like wtf


You mean it goes from bright to red mood


----------



## Antiparticle

JennyJukes said:


> I've always thought my tritype is 6w5-2w1-1w2 but seeing your descriptions of ennea 1 through this thread, I think my 1 should be replaced with 9.
> 
> Can anyone tell me a little bit about 8,9,1 and how to choose? It'd be last in my tritype so I don't really know too well.


Here is a moodboard for you 😸


----------



## Antiparticle

Or if 1->9 you are basically an angel (my mom is this 3type): The Good Samaritian = life is about help

@JennyJukes


----------



## JennyJukes

intranst said:


> So I couldn’t be 4w5 followed by 5w6?


If you were 5w6 then your 4 is lower than your 6 so you couldn't be a 4 first. 

You could be 5w6 first then 4w5 second or third though I think.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> The hypothesis wasn’t very underlying hahah. Try it on me, I don’t think I’d mind.


I may try it for the sake of science = infj feeling threatening & scary to estp-8

edit: just not that sure on my strategy yet 😸


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> View attachment 913725
> 
> 
> I think @Shodan sent his meme during discussion because he thought I was scary to @maximum danger , but I asked and he wasn’t scared.


Nope, it was because I noticed that you were irritated right away, and I found that cute because it came immediately after talking about the importance of zen mode and not giving in to the dark side.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Nope, it was because I noticed that you were irritated right away, and I found that cute because it came immediately after talking about the importance of zen mode and not giving in to the dark side.


----------



## Antiparticle

JennyJukes said:


> If you were 5w6 then your 4 is lower than your 6 so you couldn't be a 4 first.
> 
> You could be 5w6 first then 4w5 second or third though I think.


@intranst You do sound more 9 compared to 4, I would notice 4 main as a bit self-obsessed, you are really not.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> @intranst You do sound more 9 compared to 4, I would notice 4 main as a bit self-obsessed, you are really not.


9 main is typically less temperamental though, no? I am pretty temperamental by nature but have worked through it by analyzing myself with w5, or at least that’s how I see it. I relate heavily with the health levels of both 4 and 5 on enneagram institute and can pinpoint my development with 4 being a bit stronger. I don’t see the other numbers as nuanced in myself with their respective levels.


----------



## intranst

I did have a few relatively un contained outbursts when I was a kid.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> 9 main is typically less temperamental though, no? I am pretty temperamental by nature but have worked through it by analyzing myself with w5, or at least that’s how I see it. I relate heavily with the health levels of both 4 and 5 on enneagram institute and can pinpoint my development with 4 being a bit stronger. I don’t see the other numbers as nuanced in myself in their respective levels.


My system: if you trust your gut instincts it’s 9, if you first think about it - head 5, or feelings first, 4.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> My system: if you trust your gut instincts it’s 9, if you first think about it - head 5, or feelings first, 4.


Feelings first, easy. Like a rush of emotion that I have to sort through to figure out wtf is happening lol. Then I Ne my way to the answer which I can get to relatively quickly now, like, someone can offend me mid conversation and I’ll figure out why I was offended while still getting the gist of what they’re saying.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Feelings first, easy. Like a rush of emotion that I have to sort through to figure out wtf is happening lol. Then I Ne my way to the answer which I can get to relatively quickly now, like, someone can offend me mid conversation and I’ll figure out why I was offended while still getting the gist of what they’re saying.


Maybe So-4 is appeared more self-obsessed (with the role in society), aren’t 4s usually So/Sx?


----------



## Antiparticle

JennyJukes said:


> I've always thought my tritype is 6w5-2w1-1w2 but seeing your descriptions of ennea 1 through this thread, I think my 1 should be replaced with 9.
> 
> Can anyone tell me a little bit about 8,9,1 and how to choose? It'd be last in my tritype so I don't really know too well.


Not being able to choose 8,9,1 is in 1 style, 1 is completely different in comparison to 8&9, it’s not about power, more about controlling abstract life values.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Maybe So-4 is appeared more self-obsessed (with the role in society), aren’t 4s usually So/Sx?


My INFP friend might be that instinct variant. Despite him not necessarily being more talkative than me (more often the opposite actually) he seems more social oriented but still a 4 whereas I could go a long time without interaction just thinking about shit. Social role and hierarchy type things are usually in the back of my mind in favor refining my value system and deciding what I personally want out of life.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> My INFP friend might be that instinct variant. Despite him not necessarily being more talkative than me (more often the opposite actually) he seems more social oriented but still a 4 whereas I could go a long time without interaction just thinking about shit. Social role and hierarchy type things are usually in the back of my mind in favor refining my value system and deciding what I personally want out of life.


I am not sure between “teacher” and “mentor” tritype, it’s 5 vs 7 for head. What’s even more confusing is 7w8 are like famous (theoretical) physicists from my field, I would expect 5 is for theory, 7 is for having fun.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> I am not sure between “teacher” and “mentor” tritype, it’s 5 vs 7 for head. What’s even more confusing is 7w8 are like famous (theoretical) physicists from my field, I would expect 5 is for theory, 7 is for having fun.


This is a common misconception about 7s. They are often actually very intellectual.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> I’m tryna teach you guys functions and you just up and decide to become experts on enneagram lol


Next chapter is instinctual variants - for SX/SO 1, seems Sx-1 actually has some healthier anger connections in comparison to other 1 variants, so I am actually perfect in terms of anger management 😇 lol


----------



## intranst

“Fuck the police”

-The Gentle Spirit


----------



## intranst

Here’s an Si memory of me and ENT-J just hangin out, good times..


----------



## intranst

Oh, and shoutout to Jenny.


----------



## JennyJukes

intranst said:


> Oh, and shoutout to Jenny.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I may try it for the sake of science = infj feeling threatening & scary to estp-8
> 
> edit: just not that sure on my strategy yet 😸


I can tell you you're already going about it wrong - there is no strategy. It's vital instinct of reality (it's why it's uncomfortable to you), whether or not compatible with rational judgements, it's conscious and moves without them. You have this inside you too similarly, your dominant attitude is irrational, intuitively surely uncomfortable to me. But I suspect your core fear from enneagram imposes rational attitude on it and restrains it.

Why cut out part of the quote about maliciousness? Are you saying something?


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I can tell you you're already going about it wrong - there is no strategy. It's vital instinct of reality (it's why it's uncomfortable to you), whether or not compatible with rational judgements, it's conscious and moves without them. You have this inside you too similarly, your dominant attitude is irrational, intuitively surely uncomfortable to me. But I suspect your core fear from enneagram imposes rational attitude on it and restrains it.
> 
> Why cut out part of the quote about maliciousness? Are you saying something?


What do you mean that my dominant attitude is irrational, but core fear gives rational attitude?



> Why cut out part of the quote about maliciousness? Are you saying something?


No, that’s overthinking technically. You shouldn’t be doing this with inferior Ni.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> What do you mean that my dominant attitude is irrational, but core fear gives rational attitude?


Your dominant attitude is introverted, and your function is intuition, it escapes thinking/feeling judgement and moves without it, it is irrational. Your core fear is incompatible with this at times, it exists insofar to rational judgement to restrain to self-set rules and control.



> No, that’s overthinking technically. You shouldn’t be doing this with inferior Ni.


No thinking there, more like information gathering.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Here’s an Si memory of me and ENT-J just hangin out, good times..
> 
> View attachment 913799


No dark mode ggrip eyes


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> No dark mode ggrip eyes


Dark mode is bad for your eyes, too much contrast.


----------



## ENTJudgement

@Antiparticle United we restore balance to the chaos








@intranst You are appointed #LieutenantGeneral


----------



## OrchidSugar

🤨🤨🤨


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Your dominant attitude is introverted, and your function is intuition, it escapes thinking/feeling judgement and moves without it, it is irrational. Your core fear is incompatible with this at times, it exists insofar to rational judgement to restrain to self-set rules and control.
> 
> No thinking there, more like information gathering.


 It’s overthinking to use Ni (adding meaning) if nothing is between the lines. I thought ESTPs don’t do it. You use it so you don’t feel like you are 1 step behind me?

My dominant information gathering externally is Ni-Fe. Our interaction would feel restraining externally for me, not internally, because I prefer “mind exploration” as approach (don’t add negative context).

So far you seem friendly. I also have a friendly approach and a drive to be nice - it’s a social instinct, not a constraint.


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> 🤨🤨🤨


Orchid leaves for a while, ENTJ turns into Sith.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I was literally thinking is it polite or not = social instinct.
> 
> You will soon convince me ESTPs are more theoretical than INFJs, I hope it is not just a demonstration who is smarter.
> 
> You can analyze some of core motivations, I think your comments are insightful. I have some doubts about your imagination & intuition, not in a way like I think it’s inferior, more in a way I can’t be really sure if your perspective of my personality and intentions matches the real image.


Smartness has nothing to do with it. Doubts aren't a bad thing and can be used constructively, either way.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> That’s impossible silly coz if u want to zen the world, uve got to include ENTJs too.


Infj & entj are too specific in their individual visions. I can support your master plan from the safe distance. 🧙‍♀️🪄 Give you tips etc.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Smartness has nothing to do with it. Doubts aren't a bad thing and can be used constructively, either way.


It’s just when you comment you speak like you want to teach me a lesson (intellectually), I cannot not notice this way of expression. I don’t think I sound like this.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Here is a good depiction of ENTJ and left-brained INFJ working together ❤






“I tell them no one’s special and they think I’m special for telling them so.” —High Sparrow


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Infj & entj are too specific in their individual visions. I can support your master plan from the safe distance. 🧙‍♀️🪄 Give you tips etc.


Working together ^^ you are like INTJs but for feelings hehe


----------



## OrchidSugar

Here is another touching one. When the crown finally bends a knee to the faith 





“What will become of you when you’re stripped away of your finery?”
Rip.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> You seem sx-first, but I don't have enough intuition to place the other 2.


Maybe because I don’t know 100%, I think SX > SO > SP


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> Here is another touching one. When the crown finally bends a knee to the faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “What will become of you when you’re stripped away of your finery?”
> Rip.


She seems alittle ESTJ there, demanding to be let go coz she’s the queen seems like a Si thing. If I was in that situation I would be predicting that no one cares when I pull rank for the old man thinks everyone is equal thus it’s pointless. Furthermore, ENTJs or I will never share his vision that everyone is equal, no one is equal, one must go through life proving what he/she can achieve, putting everyone as equals is pointless, a world without hierarchy is a world of chaos. I would not work with that old man, instead, plot against him as he plotted against me.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Maybe because I don’t know 100%, I think SX > SO > SP


Not an expert here... but you don't strike me as an sx first at all


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Not an expert here... but you don't strike me as an sx first at all


I relate most with Sx & So, for enn 1 definitely 1-Sx seems the closest in terms of life attitude towards people (wanting to help them improve etc.). Why/how do I seem to you?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Working together ^^ you are like INTJs but for feelings hehe


Close, INTP -> that’s even better for ENTJs


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> I relate most with Sx & So, for enn 1 definitely 1-Sx seems the closest in terms of life attitude towards people (wanting to help them improve etc.). Why/how do I seem to you?


So/Sp, just not sure about the order


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Smartness has nothing to do with it. Doubts aren't a bad thing and can be used constructively, either way.


S & N in communication need a little more explanations compared to what they personally think it’s already super clear explanation -> this is to bridge the S/N gap. S/N cannot create the same mental images, especially Se dom vs Ni dom.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> So/Sp, just not sure about the order


No, definitely not Sp first, So maybe comparable to Sx, but still think Sx is first.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> No, definitely not Sp first, So maybe comparable to Sx, but still think Sx is first.


Perhaps So/Sx, at least according to my (limited) knowledge. Why Sx first? Isn't Sx supposed to be about singular focus (not necessarily about one on one relationships, but that's one of the options)? I'm genuinely curious as I'd like to learn about this, and if you see yourself as Sx first, and I think that I am Sx first too, but we seem to be quite different, that means my interpretation of Sx may be completely off.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Perhaps So/Sx, at least according to my (limited) knowledge. Why Sx first? Isn't Sx supposed to be about singular focus (not necessarily about one on one relationships, but that's one of the options)? I'm genuinely curious as I'd like to learn about this, and if you see yourself as Sx first, and I think that I am Sx first too, but we seem to be quite different, that means my interpretation of Sx may be completely off.


Sx goes well with Ni doms in terms of focus, I do function like this, it’s interchangeably career & relationships, but I invest a lot of my time into both.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> It’s just when you comment you speak like you want to teach me a lesson (intellectually), I cannot not notice this way of expression. I don’t think I sound like this.


To me it's like you're inviting discussion aimed towards you, and I have things to say. This can seem like a lesson, but not in a negative way. Not my intention anyways.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Close, INTP -> that’s even better for ENTJs


Your Ni is too strong Rumi, just coz INTP might be the best for ENTJs to work with in type theory don’t mean ENTJs shouldn’t work with other types right?


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> She seems alittle ESTJ there, demanding to be let go coz she’s the queen seems like a Si thing. If I was in that situation I would be predicting that no one cares when I pull rank for the old man thinks everyone is equal thus it’s pointless. Furthermore, ENTJs or I will never share his vision that everyone is equal, no one is equal, one must go through life proving what he/she can achieve, putting everyone as equals is pointless, a world without hierarchy is a world of chaos. I would not work with that old man, instead, plot against him as he plotted against me.


I don't know if either of these characters are typed the way I see them. Because of the need for film tropes. The "INFJ" religious leader is actually more than likely an extrovert. Otherwise it would all be internal and nothing to see on TV. 

But it's more so the vibe I was concerned with. The Queen is highly ambitious. Always wanting to amass more and more power and territory. I think she is pretty calculated and using Ni sometimes instead of Ne. At first she is pretending to work together, appealing to these idealistic religious people. Giving them power/authority for her own political gain. To basically control her enemies. But the religious groups are just as calculating as she is. They are hiding behind their humility to basically impart a new moral order over the society. And they are highly structured as well. They see the entire monarchy as too decadent and are looking for a way to strip it down.


----------



## Shodan

The High Sparrow is such an archetypal ENFJ 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I don't know if either of these characters are typed the way I see them. Because of the need for film tropes. The "INFJ" religious leader is actually more than likely an extrovert. Otherwise it would all be internal and nothing to see on TV.
> 
> But it's more so the vibe I was concerned with. The Queen is highly ambitious. Always wanting to amass more and more power and territory. I think she is pretty calculated and using Ni sometimes instead of Ne. At first she is pretending to work together, appealing to these idealistic religious people. Giving them power/authority for her own political gain. To basically control her enemies. But the religious groups are just as calculating as she is. They are hiding behind their humility to basically impart a new moral order over the society. And they are highly structured as well. They see the entire monarchy as too decadent and are looking for a way to strip it down.


I used only the clipped examples although the supposed INFJ and the ENTJ are essentially the same in that they both want power and will do anything to get it so thus they’re both essentially the same type? Can INFJs arrive at the conclusion that to create change, one first needs power? If that’s accurate then we won’t know who is what until we see the victor’s actions after amassing said power.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> To me it's like you're inviting discussion aimed towards you, and I have things to say. This can seem like a lesson, but not in a negative way. Not my intention anyways.


It’s not received as negative, I was just interested is this natural way of speaking for you, but seems that it is. 

Do you easily interpret emotional states from texts?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Your Ni is too strong Rumi, just coz INTP might be the best for ENTJs to work with in type theory don’t mean ENTJs shouldn’t work with other types right?


INTP is like the mastermind INFP for Ne world domination. Instead of focusing on Fi INTP starts with Ti, then Ne. This creates multiple visions in parallel. Like inverted Te-Ni, it’s Ti-Ne.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> I used only the clipped examples although the supposed INFJ and the ENTJ are essentially the same in that they both want power and will do anything to get it so thus they’re both essentially the same type? Can INFJs arrive at the conclusion that to create change, one first needs power? If that’s accurate then we won’t know who is what until we see the victor’s actions after amassing said power.


The ENTJ is consciously after power. The INFJ wants moral cleanliness and order. Gets power and influence anyway without consciously trying, because the people see him as good. So long as the narrative is good overcoming evil, the high sparrow maintains power and becomes a champion of the new moral order. It's that Ni drive and determination, coupled with that Ti wit, and some Se for good measure, that makes these two formidable opponents.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> INTP is like the mastermind INFP for Ne world domination. Instead of focusing on Fi INTP starts with Ti, then Ne. This creates multiple visions in parallel. Like inverted Te-Ni, it’s Ti-Ne.


I understand that but thats very linear, ENTJs would see all types as being potentially useful, each type has a role to play in their perspective functions so just coz an INTP can provide me Ti-Ne insight, why is Ni-Fe not also useful for me? I'm a Te dom not an Ni dom, Te just looks at everything for what it is and judges what can be used in what scenario etc... It doesn't need to hone in on anything, my secondary function Ni does the honing me but it's unimportant coz if someone else's information/idea supersedes mine, Te would latch onto that instead if that new piece of insight is better suited for my goal as Te is still my dominant judging function.

Te works with any type so long as it sees value in whatever you're able to offer it.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I understand that but thats very linear, ENTJs would see all types as being potentially useful, each type has a role to play in their perspective functions so just coz an INTP can provide me Ti-Ne insight, why is Ni-Fe not also useful for me? I'm a Te dom not an Ni dom, Te just looks at everything for what it is and judges what can be used in what scenario etc... It doesn't need to hone in on anything, my secondary function Ni does the honing me but it's unimportant coz if someone else's information/idea supersedes mine, Te would latch onto that instead if that new piece of insight is better suited for my goal as Te is still my dominant judging function.
> 
> Te works with any type so long as it sees value in whatever you're able to offer it.


Intp is like your personal general, 1st in line. The only thing better than having one INTP as a general is having five of them as generals. But could be I am thinking as INFJ. I would do it like this. 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> The ENTJ is consciously after power. The INFJ wants moral cleanliness and order. Gets power and influence anyway without consciously trying, because the people see him as good. So long as the narrative is good overcoming evil, the high sparrow maintains power and becomes a champion of the new moral order. It's that Ni drive and determination, coupled with that Ti wit, and some Se for good measure, that makes these two formidable opponents.


I think if ENTJ is after power and the INFJ in this scenario simply obtained greater power, the ENTJ could easily fake itself into an INFJ for the purposes of gaining said power. It's not difficult for me to fake another type coz I'm not limited by much like Fi, Fe etc... Te can mimic anything it understands IMO, it's not genuine but it can get the job done. 

So in saying that, it's difficult to type the ENTJ when hes mimicking, it's easier to type him after hes done with the singular objective and hes acting the way he should be when he has free reign. Obviously doesn't apply to the clips anymore, just talking theory now.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Intp is like your personal general, 1st in line. The only thing better than having one INTP as a general is having five of them as generals. But could be I am thinking as INFJ. I would do it like this. 😂


Yeah your Ni is the same as INTJs, I totally disagree, to rule the world, you must gain influence from all types, it is difficult for just 2 types to dominate all other types and thus I will need to work with a variety to manage every type. For instance, the conclusions your Ni-Fe brings about could be used to identify what the masses want with a single high level strategy, how would INTPs achieve this with Ti/Ne? They are not suited for it.


----------



## OrchidSugar

ENTJudgement said:


> I think if ENTJ is after power and the INFJ in this scenario simply obtained greater power, the ENTJ could easily fake itself into an INFJ for the purposes of gaining said power. It's not difficult for me to fake another type coz I'm not limited by much like Fi, Fe etc... Te can mimic anything it understands IMO, it's not genuine but it can get the job done.


I agree with you. In this case she was partially faking by teaming up with the faith leaders for the crown's image. She just underestimated them and got blindsided.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Yeah your Ni is the same as INTJs, I totally disagree, to rule the world, you must gain influence from all types, it is difficult for just 2 types to dominate all other types and thus I will need to work with a variety to manage every type. For instance, the conclusions your Ni-Fe brings about could be used to identify what the masses want with a single high level strategy, how would INTPs achieve this with Ti/Ne? They are not suited for it.


Yes, I think I am speaking from infj point of view - I need this in my inner circle:

INTP (few of them) -> these are the people who follow my strategy and tell me when I am wrong. Actually they are much smarter than me, but they are willing to do it for me.
INTJs -> help them with something specific that is their expertise.

Outside of this inner circle highly ranked are ESTJs for the executive part, implementing the strategy in real world.


----------



## Shodan

OrchidSugar said:


> I agree with you. In this case she was partially faking by teaming up with the faith leaders for the crown's image. She just underestimated them and got blindsided.


That's because he was a better faker. Can't outfake a master xNFJ faker, because they (him included) will convince themselves first and foremost that their lies are the absolute truth.


----------



## ENTJudgement

OrchidSugar said:


> I agree with you. In this case she was partially faking by teaming up with the faith leaders for the crown's image. She just underestimated them and got blindsided.


I think she does a terrible job at mimicking and shes abit stupid in her faking skills, a true faker would be that young dude that has convinced the INFJ that hes of faith, basically almost indistinguishable from the real deal.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> INTP (few of them) -> these are the people who follow my strategy and tell me when I am wrong. Actually they are much smarter than me, but they are willing to do it for me.
> INTJs -> help them with something specific that is their expertise.
> 
> Outside of this inner circle highly ranked are ESTJs for the executive part, implementing the strategy in real world.


That's too ambitious and overcomplicated. I'm simple - I need an ENFP in my inner circle to lie to me how everything is going to be OK 🤷‍♂️


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> It’s not received as negative, I was just interested is this natural way of speaking for you, but seems that it is.
> 
> Do you easily interpret emotional states from texts?


Ye I'd say so. You? And why?


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> That's too ambitious and overcomplicated. I'm simple - I need an ENFP in my inner circle to lie to me how everything is going to be OK 🤷‍♂️


This is for world domination plans. 😇

I would also expect that generals say “everything is going as planned” = it will be ok, lol.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Ye I'd say so. You? And why?


No, for me it’s very difficult because it’s text, Se inferior, no real person (Fe). It’s a lot of guessing from my side what the person feels. Thinking is easier.

Why: I am analyzing main type differences, I don’t know ESTPs irl.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, I think I am speaking from infj point of view - I need this in my inner circle:
> 
> INTP (few of them) -> these are the people who follow my strategy and tell me when I am wrong. Actually they are much smarter than me, but they are willing to do it for me.
> INTJs -> help them with something specific that is their expertise.
> 
> Outside of this inner circle highly ranked are ESTJs for the executive part, implementing the strategy in real world.


In this scenario you're simply replacing ENTJs with yourself as the top spot/leadership role which is fine but I'm confident that having an ENTJ who follows your goals in your group is better than doubling down on more INTPs and INTJs. For instance, none of u are good at executing except for the ESTJ who needs to be spoon fed. Who is gonna spoon feed the ESTJ? The INTJ? It makes more sense to just outsource the management of the INTJs and ESTJs to the ENTJ as that combo is more effective.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> In this scenario you're simply replacing ENTJs with yourself as the top spot/leadership role which is fine but I'm confident that having an ENTJ who follows your goals in your group is better than doubling down on more INTPs and INTJs. For instance, none of u are good at executing except for the ESTJ who needs to be spoon fed. Who is gonna spoon feed the ESTJ? The INTJ? It makes more sense to just outsource the management of the INTJs and ESTJs to the ENTJ as that combo is more effective.


I think I can handle my own master plan for the world domination, thanks. ENTJ can help ESTJ.


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> This is for world domination plans. 😇


You only need a single INFJ for that purpose, as they'd easily influence the rest of the types to do their bidding without question. Source: human history.

As for who gets tasked with what, I don't know. I can't be bothered with such trifles if I'm the king of the world 😁 I'd order an INTx to figure that out.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I think I can handle my own master plan for the world domination, thanks. ENTJ can help ESTJ.


Yeah so now u have included ENTJ into your plan, we are managing the ESTJ lol.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Yeah so now u have included ENTJ into your plan, we are managing the ESTJ lol.


ENTJ can help ESTJ, I need Ti-Ne to think in all options/directions. ENTJ would do the work for me, in a different way, we are too similar (and different).


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> You only need a single INFJ for that purpose, as they'd easily influence the rest of the types to do their bidding without question. Source: human history.


One could argue that the INFJ doesnt do anything besides inspire others to do whats "right" within themselves. So is the INFJ managing? Probably not, only inspiring, they would make terrible managers IMO.



Shodan said:


> As for who gets tasked with what, I don't know. I can't be bothered with such trifles if I'm the king of the world 😁 I'd order an INTx to figure that out.


Hands off leaders will be overthrown, those who do not manage their own kingdoms and outsource it to someone else is asking to be replaced. That INTX is gonna come after your throne, if he doesn't the next one down will.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> ENTJ can help ESTJ, I need Ti-Ne to think in all options/directions. ENTJ would do the work for me, in a different way, we are too similar (and different).


But the Ti-Ne is going to give u a whole bunch of logical answers based on his own framework, not yours... a Te-Ni user is far more effective at coming up with plans, systems, structure which involve the masses.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> One could argue that the INFJ doesnt do anything besides inspire others to do whats "right" within themselves. So is the INFJ managing? Probably not, only inspiring, they would make terrible managers IMO.


Agreed. But without inspiration, there would be nothing there to manage.



> Hands off leaders will be overthrown, those who do not manage their own kingdoms and outsource it to someone else is asking to be replaced. That INTX is gonna come after your throne, if he doesn't the next one down will.


Psh, like I am not constantly aware of everybody's true motives. Come on. I'd be prepared for every contingency. Also, a little sprinkle of rule through fear goes a long way - eliminate one insubordinate subject to set an example = win.


----------



## OrchidSugar

INFJs are pretty good managers, though I would argue that they are better at bird's eye operations/logistics managements. Like project manager. Or Air traffic control manager. Something like that. With multiple elements that need to come together. 

With people, they are better off as advisors/mentors/counselors. Unless it's a small team. Or unless they have a habit of managing everyone through one-on-one meetings. Leading a bunch of people like that at once? In a boots on the ground type of way? Better leave that to ESTP.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> But the Ti-Ne is going to give u a whole bunch of logical answers based on his own framework, not yours... a Te-Ni user is far more effective at coming up with plans, systems, structure which involve the masses.


 Ni-Fe can’t come up with plan that involves people?


----------



## Antiparticle

OrchidSugar said:


> INFJs are pretty good managers, though I would argue that they are better at bird's eye operations/logistics managements. Like project manager. Or Air traffic control manager. Something like that. With multiple elements that need to come together.
> 
> With people, they are better off as advisors/mentors/counselors. Unless it's a small team. Or unless they have a habit of managing everyone through one-on-one meetings. Leading a bunch of people like that at once? In a boots on the ground type of way? Better leave that to ESTP.


I also want Orchid in inner circle.


----------



## Shodan

OrchidSugar said:


> INFJs are pretty good managers, though I would argue that they are better at bird's eye operations/logistics managements. Like project manager. Or Air traffic control manager. Something like that. With multiple elements that need to come together.


Maybe, but not in real-time. ATC for instance would be a nightmare job for me, there's too much to handle, it's critical, no room for mistakes, and you have to deal with it all swiftly.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Agreed. But without inspiration, there would be nothing there to manage.


As if other types don't have their own inspiration lol, are the rest of us mindless robots? Your inspiration is for those who are lost and need your Ni to focus on a singular direction. You're basically just a compass for the masses IF they even agree with your direction to begin with. Coz remember, you cater to the majority, so what happens to the minority? They will oppose you, it could be a 51-49% split which essentially makes it pointless.



Shodan said:


> Psh, like I am not constantly aware of everybody's true motives. Come on. I'd be prepared for every contingency. Also, a little sprinkle of rule through fear goes a long way - eliminate one insubordinate subject to set an example = win.


The more powerful the weapon, the more dangerous it is for the wielder, to get you your throne, you needed to play with some of the most powerful and effective people, these people obviously are after power otherwise why are they so high up the ladder? So to keep them inline, you're gonna need to be the most powerful yourself.


----------



## OrchidSugar

Shodan said:


> Maybe, but not in real-time. ATC for instance would be a nightmare job for me, there's too much to handle, it's critical, no room for mistakes, and you have to deal with it all swiftly.


You think it would be an inferior Se problem?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Ni-Fe can’t come up with plan that involves people?


How is Ni-Fe going to help you develop logical systems for the people better than Te-Ni or Ni-Te? You develop philosophical systems better. For instance, people need to fly from 1 place to another and you need to build an airport under your leadership, is an INFJ better suited or INTJ/ENTJ? Multiply this 100000 times and you see why INFJs are not really required after they've done their inspiration if we're going with your Ni approach of only electing the most effective types.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I also want Orchid in inner circle.


Lmao Shodan was so right in what he said about ENFP yes men  You might as well just recruit all ENFPs in your team


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> How is Ni-Fe going to help you develop logical systems for the people better than Te-Ni or Ni-Te? You develop philosophical systems better. For instance, people need to fly from 1 place to another and you need to build an airport under your leadership, is an INFJ better suited or INTJ/ENTJ? Multiply this 100000 times and you see why INFJs are not really required after they've done their inspiration if we're going with your Ni approach of only electing the most effective types.


“Building an airport” is actually an abstract plan/abstract system that involves recognition of who is best for what.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Lmao Shodan was so right in what he said about ENFP yes men  You might as well just recruit all ENFPs in your team


I could see how to use ENFPs as middle managers of teams, tertiary Te, dom Ne, aligned with my values. Great choice to inspire people on all hierarchy levels where I can’t reach them directly (all the time).


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> As if other types don't have their own inspiration lol, are the rest of us mindless robots?


You shush yourself and let me tell you what's good for you. 😂



> Your inspiration is for those who are lost and need your Ni to focus on a singular direction. You're basically just a compass for the masses IF they even agree with your direction to begin with.


Don't forget that unhealthy INFJs can be VERY manipulative and convincing. They can make just about anyone agree with them, because they blend their own agenda with what the other person (or the masses) want to hear.



> Coz remember, you cater to the majority, so what happens to the minority? They will oppose you, it could be a 51-49% split which essentially makes it pointless.


Any opposition would be crushed by the already-influenced masses 🤷‍♂️ All an INFJ would have to do is label the minority group as the mortal enemy, sit back, and watch the massacre. Even if it's a 50-50 split, the ones on the INFJ's side would all be fanatics at that point. Again, source: human history.



> The more powerful the weapon, the more dangerous it is for the wielder, to get you your throne, you needed to play with some of the most powerful and effective people, these people obviously are after power otherwise why are they so high up the ladder? So to keep them inline, you're gonna need to be the most powerful yourself.


That's when you keep tabs on all of them, pit them against each other, and play them when necessary. Those who are after power, are only after that and nothing else, which makes them predictable and easy to manipulate.


----------



## Shodan

OrchidSugar said:


> You think it would be an inferior Se problem?


Not sure, I just know that it would induce massive anxiety and panic in me, and I'd probably be responsible for multiple deaths 😅 Information overload + urgency = breakdown


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Not sure, I just know that it would induce massive anxiety and panic in me, and I'd probably be responsible for multiple deaths 😅 Information overload + urgency = breakdown


That INFJ old man had no issue with killing people in the GOT trailer lol


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> That INFJ old man had no issue with killing people in the GOT trailer lol


Well I'm not an antisocial power-hungry psycho 🤷‍♂️ just trying to get into the mindset of one for the purpose of the convo


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> You shush yourself and let me tell you what's good for you. 😂


Welcome to the Sith side my new recruit :3



Shodan said:


> Don't forget that unhealthy INFJs can be VERY manipulative and convincing. They can make just about anyone agree with them, because they blend their own agenda with what the other person (or the masses) want to hear.


But if you're just agreeing with me then how are you gonna win? You would have to blindside me which is difficult vs ENTJs in particular coz we are skeptical and work on contractual basis meaning we don't believe a word you say unless its enforceable, if it's enforceable then you can't break the contract or you will be punished as per the agreed upon terms, basically manipulating us would mean we have to like you in a way that forces us to devoid ourselves of logic.



Shodan said:


> Any opposition would be crushed by the already-influenced masses 🤷‍♂️ All an INFJ would have to do is label the minority group as the mortal enemy, sit back, and watch the massacre. Even if it's a 50-50 split, the ones on the INFJ's side would all be fanatics at that point. Again, source: human history.


Exactly so your work is done as soon as you've inspired people, you're basically just afk from then on out leaving all management and running of the structure up to others. To put it frankly, if INFJs personifies religion then you're basically as effective as a book. Not down playing your type but thats how I see religion LOL



Shodan said:


> That's when you keep tabs on all of them, pit them against each other, and play them when necessary. Those who are after power, are only after that and nothing else, which makes them predictable and easy to manipulate.


Why do you assume they are easy to manipulate? If they made it that high up the ladder, they're automatically formable opponents, those who are easy to manipulate would be the grunts and foot soldiers who blindly die for your ideals not trying to climb the ladder.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> “Building an airport” is actually an abstract plan/abstract system that involves recognition of who is best for what.


Would you say ENTJs are better at figuring out who is best for what or INFJs though?


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Catching up with my mate that helped me take all these pics on our last hike tomorrow #InstragramHikers, of course he'd pick fkin basketball of all the sports to play zzzzzzzzzz Hate that sport, rather go swimming with Aligned and I don't even like swimming, always paranoid some kid pissed in the pool.
> 
> View attachment 913886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 913887
> 
> 
> View attachment 913888
> 
> 
> View attachment 913889
> 
> 
> View attachment 913890
> 
> 
> View attachment 913891
> 
> 
> View attachment 913892


Now I wanna go out hiking along the Sydney coast tomorrow and take pics.....just to one up you 

But seriously though, beautiful


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> Now I wanna go out hiking along the Sydney coast tomorrow and take pics.....just to one up you
> 
> But seriously though, beautiful


Show me some photos, I'll hike them next time I visit Sydney which is end of the year at the latest.


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> If you read all the comments, it's fucking hilarious. Would highly recommend 10/10 Gold comedy


I feel bad we are spamming @ENTJudgement blog. I may have to swith to my own like others already did.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I feel bad we are spamming @ENTJudgement blog. I may have to swith to my own like others already did.


I came here to be social, so your messages aren't spam to me. Appreciate your consideration though 😇


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> I feel bad we are spamming @ENTJudgement blog. I may have to swith to my own like others already did.


Do it 😁 

Although, he's a really laid back kinda ENTJ xD


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> Do it 😁
> 
> Although, he's a really laid back kinda ENTJ xD


There is no such thing.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> There is no such thing.


Babe, I married an INTJ. I know the sweet spot :3


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> Do it 😁
> 
> Although, he's a really laid back kinda ENTJ xD


I say lazy but I'll take laid back anytime <3


----------



## JennyJukes

ENTJudgement said:


> Catching up with my mate that helped me take all these pics on our last hike tomorrow #InstragramHikers, of course he'd pick fkin basketball of all the sports to play zzzzzzzzzz Hate that sport, rather go swimming with Aligned and I don't even like swimming, always paranoid some kid pissed in the pool.
> 
> View attachment 913886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 913887
> 
> 
> View attachment 913888
> 
> 
> View attachment 913889
> 
> 
> View attachment 913890
> 
> 
> View attachment 913891
> 
> 
> View attachment 913892


Beautiful pics.

Not a hiker but there's an extinct volcano in Edinburgh that people like to climb called Arthur's Seat. Of course I was too pussy to sit too close to the edge but I got a pic anyway


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> I say lazy but I'll take laid back anytime <3


I'm sending this to your mother.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> I'm sending this to your mother.


Plssss, anyone but her, mercy!


----------



## Kintsugi

JennyJukes said:


> Beautiful pics.
> 
> Not a hiker but there's an extinct volcano in Edinburgh that people like to climb called Arthur's Seat. Of course I was too pussy to sit too close to the edge but I got a pic anyway


Oh my!!!!!!

Makes me more excited for Scotland!


----------



## ENTJudgement

JennyJukes said:


> Beautiful pics.
> 
> Of course I was too pussy to sit too close to the edge but I got a pic anyway


Lmao, you sound exactly like my mate who took the photos, it took me a year to warm him up enough to stand nearer to the cliff edge (safely of course).


----------



## JennyJukes

Kintsugi said:


> Oh my!!!!!!
> 
> Makes me more excited for Scotland!


i dont know if you know scotland well, i think you said you lived in england before, but if there's anything you need to know, recommendations or anything, let me know! 


ENTJudgement said:


> Lmao, you sound exactly like my mate who took the photos, it took me a year to warm him up enough to stand nearer to the cliff edge (safely of course).


I dont think I was even at the peak there lol. Heh I've climbed it a few times and have mostly good memories of there  I need to go again though because I had a vestibular disorder and I wanna check if my balance is OK.


----------



## ENTJudgement

JennyJukes said:


> i dont know if you know scotland well, i think you said you lived in england before, but if there's anything you need to know, recommendations or anything, let me know!
> 
> I dont think I was even at the peak there lol. Heh I've climbed it a few times and have mostly good memories of there  I need to go again though because I had a vestibular disorder and I wanna check if my balance is OK.
> 
> View attachment 913896
> 
> 
> View attachment 913897


The houses there are so different than here! Interesting architecture.


----------



## Kintsugi

@JennyJukes

I've literally never been. I am totally in love with Scotland from a purely idealistic and ENFP perspective, Lmao

I would definitely be up for hearing about any recommendations. I'll probably post about it on my blog at some point and I'll @ you


----------



## Ms. Aligned

You guys all live in beautiful places. Anyone need a 40 year old roommate?


----------



## Kintsugi

Ms. Aligned said:


> You guys all live in beautiful places. Anyone need a 40 year old roommate?


I already told you that I could imagine us living on a hill, in the middle of nowhere, doing crazy single woman things...

or was that just a dream of mine


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Kintsugi said:


> I already told you that I could imagine us living on a hill, in the middle of nowhere, doing crazy single woman things...
> 
> or was that just a dream of mine


I thought we were running a BnB. Lol!


----------



## Kintsugi

Ms. Aligned said:


> I thought we were running a BnB. Lol!


Ohhh yeah!!! that was it, thanks for reminding me LOL


----------



## Antiparticle

Ms. Aligned said:


> You guys all live in beautiful places. Anyone need a 40 year old roommate?


You can come here if you like 😇 / frozen smile because of the height


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> You can come here if you like 😇 / frozen smile because of the height
> 
> View attachment 913900


You absolute hottie (if that's you in the pic)

The landscape actually reminds me of the 7 sisters in NSW (Australia)


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> You absolute hottie (if that's you in the pic)
> 
> The landscape actually reminds me of the 7 sisters in NSW (Australia)


I am scared of Australia (spiders etc.) so I didn’t research a lot, paste a picture if you have


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> Ohhh yeah!!! that was it, thanks for reminding me LOL


This is when you run business with enfp.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> I am scared of Australia (spiders etc.) so I didn’t research a lot, paste a picture if you have


I just realised that because I've lived in both the UK & Australia, that my naming of these places is confused!

Anyway, here is the place is Australia I was talking about (which is a 45 minute drive from where I am currently from)


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Antiparticle said:


> You can come here if you like 😇 / frozen smile because of the height
> 
> View attachment 913900


Absolutely stunning.......and the landscape is pretty cool too.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> To me, Se/Ni and Ni/Se are (surprise) the most interesting and capable (in what I value) function axis in terms of dominant and inferior. The development of the inferior first appears as a split and divided self, and gradually becomes a fusion of drives i.e., a higher unity of the self. With the light of ego-consciousness we cast a shadow onto others, clashes and conflict promote growth via confrontation with this shadow if you allow it. For you, time is necessary to stop.


You remind me of myself when I was more “normal” and not so absorbed in intellectual activities, lol.

I am in touch with my Se in nature, gym, it’s the easiest like this, basically just focusing on physical activity and surroundings helps.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> I thought we were running a BnB. Lol!


Actually I DO need someone to help run an AirBnb in a cpl yrs time LOL not even joking.


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Actually I DO need someone to help run an AirBnb in a cpl yrs time LOL not even joking.


Me and @Ms. Aligned got you sorted, dude

For real


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> I just realised that because I've lived in both the UK & Australia, that my naming of these places is confused!
> 
> Anyway, here is the place is Australia I was talking about (which is a 45 minute drive from where I am currently from)


That looks so vast, like a mini grand canyon with grass and trees everywhere


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> Actually I DO need someone to help run an AirBnb in a cpl yrs time LOL not even joking.


Annual salary?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> You remind me of myself when I was more “normal” and not so absorbed in intellectual activities, lol.
> 
> I am in touch with my Se in nature, gym, it’s the easiest like this, basically just focusing on physical activity and surroundings helps.


Good to see you think I'm getting more normal coz I went from intellectual activities only to 25% Se activities :3


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> That looks so vast, like a mini grand canyon with grass and trees everywhere


Exactly, dude

_tokes the spliff_


----------



## JennyJukes

ENTJudgement said:


> Actually I DO need someone to help run an AirBnb in a cpl yrs time LOL not even joking.


I booked an AirBnb a few years ago and she asked what plans I had. When I got there, she had left milk teabags biscuits, recommendations and a map. I thought it was super sweet and made me want to host Airbnbs myself. Unfortunately it means people with second homes tend to rent them out short term as Airbnbs so they don't need to follow rules and regulations like landlords do, meaning less private rents for people to rent and higher rates of homelessness.. so morally I couldn't. But if you have an airbnb I'll help you host it, clean it and put the smallest touches to make them feel at home ❤


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Annual salary?


w/e a property manager gets lol so you'll have to look for more AirBnBs to managed simultaneously otherwise I think AirBnB charges $170 cleaning fee each time? U can have that and obviously live there for free. Sorry I couldn't offer you more lol.


----------



## ENTJudgement

JennyJukes said:


> I booked an AirBnb a few years ago and she asked what plans I had. When I got there, she had left milk teabags biscuits, recommendations and a map. I thought it was super sweet and made me want to host Airbnbs myself. Unfortunately it means people with second homes tend to rent them out short term as Airbnbs so they don't need to follow rules and regulations like landlords do, meaning less private rents for people to rent and higher rates of homelessness.. so morally I couldn't. But if you have an airbnb I'll help you host it, clean it and put the smallest touches to make them feel at home ❤


You sound like a great host already LOL.


----------



## Kintsugi

If I was hosting anything, I would feel obliged (in a sense) to offer mushroom soup.

I am beginning to realise that I am WEIRD AS FUCK. 

But I don't mean any harm.

Adivce?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Good to see you think I'm getting more normal coz I went from intellectual activities only to 25% Se activities :3


What kind of Se activities?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> If I was hosting anything, I would feel obliged (in a sense) to offer mushroom soup.
> 
> I am beginning to realise that I am WEIRD AS FUCK.
> 
> But I don't mean any harm.
> 
> Adivce?


The only thing weird is the fact you think offering mushroom soup is weird, I'd love some mushroom soup!


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> The development of the inferior first appears as a split and divided self, and gradually becomes a fusion of drives i.e., a higher unity of the self. With the light of ego-consciousness we cast a shadow onto others, clashes and conflict promote growth via confrontation with this shadow if you allow it.


I was the most competitive one in my crossfit class, not to brag but like a fact. Not sure if this counts as a conflict/clash.


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> The only thing weird is the fact you think offering mushroom soup is weird, I'd love some mushroom soup!


YAY!

I love you already 😁


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What kind of Se activities?


Driving/racing cars, gokarts
Hikes
Running
Gym
Ice skating
Skiing
Rock Climbing
F45
Snorkeling
Water skiing
Parasailing
Kayaking
Boxing


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I was the most competitive one in my crossfit class, not to brag but like a fact. Not sure if this counts as a conflict/clash.


I don't think you're more competitive than me in crossfit.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I don't think you're more competitive than me in crossfit.


It’s life or death for me. 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> It’s life or death for me. 😂


I die and reborn a new person like a Phoenix after every session ^^


----------



## Kintsugi

@Antiparticle

you're really cute, though

I actually enjoyed the dialogue between you an @maximum danger


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> I am now confused about my shadow: ENFP should complete my 8 functions list, right? You think shadows are a good match?


I mean, I’m not the dude to think that Te and Ti are essentially the same function. I don’t think shadows are a good match.


----------



## Shodan

Hi, is this the thread where we post pictures of where we live?


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> You absolute hottie (if that's you in the pic)
> 
> The landscape actually reminds me of the 7 sisters in NSW (Australia)


It’s me in the pic, I was feeling scared of the height


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Hi, is this the thread where we post pictures of where we live?
> 
> View attachment 913901


Wtf bro that looks almost exactly like the photo I just posted, dayum, where u live???


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Driving/racing cars, gokarts
> Hikes
> Running
> Gym
> Ice skating
> Skiing
> Rock Climbing
> F45
> Snorkeling
> Water skiing
> Parasailing
> Kayaking
> Boxing


That’s an impressive list I must say


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> It’s me in the pic, I was feeling scared of the height


You're a cutie.

How old are you (if I may be so bold, to ask 😁)


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> That’s an impressive list I must say


I mean you thought ENTJs were nerds right? LOL


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> You're a cutie.
> 
> How old are you (if I may be so bold, to ask 😁)


Top secret


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> Top secret


Fair play.

Although, I'm interested why are you on PerC?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I die and reborn a new person like a Phoenix after every session ^^


INFJ


Kintsugi said:


> Fair play.
> 
> Although, I'm interested why are you on PerC?


In few days it will be 10 years on PerC for me 🙃 Why: I felt like INFJs are way too much misunderstood & mystical so I wanted to share some insights


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Wtf bro that looks almost exactly like the photo I just posted, dayum, where u live???


Wikiwand - Sićevo Gorge


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> INFJ
> 
> In few days it will be 10 years on PerC for me 🙃


Holy shit, you joined even earlier than me.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> INFJ
> 
> In few days it will be 10 years on PerC for me 🙃 Why: I felt like INFJs are way too much misunderstood & mystical so I wanted to share some insights


Relatable (although I'm ENFP) 😁


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> w/e a property manager gets lol so you'll have to look for more AirBnBs to managed simultaneously otherwise I think AirBnB charges $170 cleaning fee each time? U can have that and obviously live there for free. Sorry I couldn't offer you more lol.


How am I going to live there for free if you're constantly renting it out? That's a bad business plan, and a HORRIBLE worst case scenario for an INTJ. Lol! Like if it was communal space with strangers all the time. 

I appreciate the offer, but I think I'm good. Lol!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Wikiwand - Sićevo Gorge


Stopping by when I do round 3 of my Euro trip!


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> @Antiparticle
> 
> you're really cute, though


Thank you 😸


Kintsugi said:


> I actually enjoyed the dialogue between you an @maximum danger


 Which one?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> How am I going to live there for free if you're constantly renting it out? That's a bad business plan, and a HORRIBLE worst case scenario for an INTJ. Lol! Like if it was communal space with strangers all the time.
> 
> I appreciate the offer, but I think I'm good. Lol!


I already knew you were gonna turn down the offer coz I wouldn't take the offer myself LOL


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> I mean you thought ENTJs were nerds right? LOL


I had a few boxing classes myself. I like the philosophy of this sport. But I didn’t like hitting people. 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I had a few boxing classes myself. I like the philosophy of this sport. But I didn’t like hitting people. 😂


Just spar against a big guy who can take punches like it's a 8 yr old punching him lol


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Just spar against a big guy who can take punches like it's a 8 yr old punching him lol


I was spared with a young person, I asked him: Is it okay if I hit you? (He was in a lot of boxing competitions.)

It didn’t work for me. But I really liked the shadow boxing part and the technicalities. 😇


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> I had a few boxing classes myself.


And then people wonder why I said you only need an INFJ or two to conquer the world 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I was spared with a young person, I asked him: Is it okay if I hit you? (He was in a lot of boxing competitions.)


I don't think any guy wants to spar with you coz hes not gonna wanna hit u and you're too peaceful to hit him so it's just 2 people standing there looking at each other.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> And then people wonder why I said you only need an INFJ or two to conquer the world 🤷‍♂️


BiccBoi like u can conquer it solo


----------



## Antiparticle

Ms. Aligned said:


> Absolutely stunning.......and the landscape is pretty cool too.


I always need a roommate (literally) 😸


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> BiccBoi like u can conquer it solo


If I really put my mind to it, I could. I'm just too lazy 😁


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Just spar against a big guy who can take punches like it's a 8 yr old punching him lol


I lift [email protected] no problem, so it’s not that bad. One time I didn’t know it’s (accidentally) 70, and I did the full round, so who knows what are my limits 😇


----------



## intranst

It was pissing rain all day today in SoCal, I know y’all are jealous of our beautiful landscape. Drought my ass.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> If I really put my mind to it, I could. I'm just too lazy 😁


High five #lazyClub


----------



## Ms. Aligned

intranst said:


> It was pissing rain all day today in SoCal, I know y’all are jealous of our beautiful landscape. Drought my ass.


I read in some article a while back that California is due for some mega storm that's supposed to drop 8ft of rain or something.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> It was pissing rain all day today in SoCal, I know y’all are jealous of our beautiful landscape. Drought my ass.


If u come visit NZ, I'll take u to all the photo spots u saw.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> High five #lazyClub
> 
> View attachment 913903


I don't remember giving you my permission to post my pictures 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I lift [email protected] no problem, so it’s not that bad. One time I didn’t know it’s (accidentally) 70, and I did the full round, so who knows what are my limits 😇


If only you lived closer, we could gym together and push each other even harder.


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> If u come visit NZ, I'll take u to all the photo spots u saw.


I’ve never been outside the states. Might as well check out Korea and Japan while I’m over there lol


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> I don't remember giving you my permission to post my pictures 😂


Notice the chick in that Snorelax photo is looking at u so intently u sexy beast, kek.


----------



## intranst

Page 69, classic.

Edit: That’s the second time this has happened..


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I was the most competitive one in my crossfit class, not to brag but like a fact. Not sure if this counts as a conflict/clash.


I'd say it depends if you're gripping its essence or not. Elevation of the original character or essence of the shadow into the conscious mental plain through overcoming conflict and suffering is the ideal worth achieving. Ultimately, typology is about individuation and enantiodromia. Think of it like Hegelian progression.

What you describe are somatic and manual activities, not necessarily extraverted sensing. Though the former is a produce of the latter, it's neither where it only resides nor intrinsically its essence.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I'd say it depends if you're gripping its essence or not. Elevation of the original character or essence of the shadow into the conscious mental plain through overcoming conflict and suffering is the ideal worth achieving. Ultimately, typology is about individuation and enantiodromia. Think of it like Hegelian progression.
> 
> What you describe are somatic and manual activities, not necessarily extraverted sensing. Though the former is a produce of the latter, it's neither where it only resides nor intrinsically its essence.


I know it’s not the main idea of Se, but it helps me to be in touch with my inferior Se through purely physical activities. This also stops thinking in a way. When Ni is dominant it’s not easy to get into this state of mind. I found that it works in my case to focus on the physical senses, it creates balance / stops thinking dynamics. (It’s really helpful actually.)

Btw I think I combined Se/Ni differences discussion with enneagrams 8 & 1 in conflict.

I also have to google some of these/your words before I go back to you/the rest of the topic. Lol


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I know it’s not the main idea of Se, but it helps me to be in touch with my inferior Se through purely physical activities. This also stops thinking in a way. When Ni is dominant it’s not easy to get into this state of mind. I found that it works in my case to focus on the physical senses, it creates balance / stops thinking dynamics. (It’s really helpful actually.)
> 
> Btw I think I combined Se/Ni differences discussion with enneagrams 8 & 1 in conflict.
> 
> I also have to google some of these/your words before I go back to you/the rest of the topic. Lol


Ye for sure, look at Jung (inf Se imo) who enjoys the "achievement" of chopping wood, making fire, pumping water, cooking his own food, lighting his lamps. I'm just conflicted, with myself too for developing my shadow, on whether that fits the process I said. Maybe it does.

What do you mean you combined differences of conflict? Like what?


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Ye for sure, look at Jung (inf Se imo) who enjoys the "achievement" of chopping wood, making fire, pumping water, cooking his own food, lighting his lamps. I'm just conflicted, with myself too for developing my shadow, on whether that fits the process I said. Maybe it does.


I don’t like the idea of developing my shadow, but isn’t shadow different than duality? Shadow = functions you don’t use.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I don’t like the idea of developing my shadow, but isn’t shadow different than duality? Shadow = functions you don’t use.


I don't use it like that. I'm using shadow to refer to the unconscious, specifically Ni's shadow being Se and vice versa.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> I don't use it like that. I'm using shadow to refer to the unconscious, specifically Ni's shadow being Se and vice versa.


I think we should stick to the functions we use, unless some other are really important for us in daily activities, like for me it’s Te. If you already use Ni, then it’s not a problem to strengthen it.

It’s exactly like frequency (usage), we slow down our main functions and focus more on inferior things.


----------



## Kintsugi

Hmmm,


----------



## Kintsugi

Okay.

How do you fele about this


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> I think we should stick to the functions we use, unless some other are really important for us in daily activities, like for me it’s Te. If you already use Ni, then it’s not a problem to strengthen it.


You do use it, or rather without development, it uses you. It is your inferior function.


----------



## Kintsugi

maximum danger said:


> You do use it, or rather without development, it uses you. It is your inferior function.


You're a cutie pie

btw, I appreciate you, LOL.

Apparenty I insult ppl too easily, lol


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> You do use it, or rather without development, it uses you. It is your inferior function.


No, Se is my inferior. Te is in my shadow (somewhere), but I use it daily sometimes instead of Fe (for work mostly, although I already have Ti so it’s not like I need it.)


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> You do use it, or rather without development, it uses you. It is your inferior function.


If you don’t develop it you just miss on some things. It doesn’t use you. You lose the balance and you tend to be overwhelmed with top functions. Inferior restores back this balance.

For me this is “being in the moment” (Se).


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> What do you mean you combined differences of conflict? Like what?


First I wanted to discuss about enneagrams 8 & 1 in conflict but I got confused and switched to Se vs Ni discussion. Lol


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> First I wanted to discuss about enneagrams 8 & 1 in conflict but I got confused and switched to Se vs Ni discussion. Lol


Cuties 🥰


----------



## Kintsugi

Me and my mates 😽

You like, @Antiparticle ?


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> If you don’t develop it you just miss on some things. It doesn’t use you. You lose the balance and you tend to be overwhelmed with top functions. Inferior restores back this balance.
> 
> For me this is “being in the moment” (Se).


“Until you make the unconscious conscious, it will direct your life and you will call it fate.”

It’s your bane. Are you asking me why the inferior function in particular? The psychodynamic view of functions makes it so. With the rise of your dominant function that you use to experience the world, your consciousness has already polarized furthest away from that function's opposite into the unconscious. That is your inferior. No other function in your type has this property.


----------



## Kintsugi

Ohh Socionics duality :3

_Gets some popcorn & a blanket_


----------



## intranst

Kintsugi said:


> Ohh Socionics duality :3
> 
> _Gets some popcorn & a blanket_


It works better as perceiving doms I think, hot take.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> 872 by straightforward logic (all enneagrams together):
> 
> Take-charge attitude, independent thinker & doer, helps others to do the same; achieve personal freedom & independence. Enthusiastic to experience new things, outgoing (7), assertive (8), people-oriented (2).
> 
> 852 replacing 7 -> 5: upbeat -> calm, enthusiastic -> wise … and more 5 characteristics overall.


What if I relate to both? Is that having my cake and eating it too?


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> What if I relate to both? Is that having my cake and eating it too?


It’s between 5 & 7 enneagrams for head. Probably if you read between 5 & 7 it will become clear. 7s are also intellectual and like research.


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> It’s between 5 & 7 enneagrams for head. Probably if you read between 5 & 7 it will become clear. 7s are also intellectual and like research.


If that's the case, then I'm not opposed to 827. Thanks for the info/help regardless.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> If that's the case, then I'm not opposed to 827. Thanks for the info/help regardless.


7w8










He invented my field of research (and got a Nobel Prize)


----------



## maximum danger

Antiparticle said:


> 7w8
> 
> View attachment 913967
> 
> 
> He invented my field of research (and got a Nobel Prize)
> 
> View attachment 913968


Physics? It would make sense you'd try to quantify Jungian typology. I don't think it's compatible and it doesn't need to be. I think I mentioned the criticism of physics envy too. 

I'm in cybersecurity.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> Physics? It would make sense you'd try to quantify Jungian typology. I don't think it's compatible and it doesn't need to be. I think I mentioned the criticism of physics envy too.
> 
> I'm in cybersecurity.





maximum danger said:


> What I've heard from others: "can be unresponsive to other points of view" definitely heard that before, and often when I do ask for advice, I just to do what I concluded already. "Assuming my help is needed" yes it can come across like I know everything. "Wants to do things, wants my way" is also yes but who doesn't do those things? I've heard manipulative before in the context of being charming yeah. Not anything anti-truth, I'm against that.
> 
> Frankly the first description seems painted badly, so thanks for that one.


I am also not sure for myself between 125 & 127. Tritypes are not perfect descriptions, all tritypes are positive and negative (depending on the healthy levels of each enneagram). Lately I am leaning into 7w8 for myself, but 5w6 makes sense in my work.

I have a PhD in physics, then I switched into more applied fields (AI, finance, lately I did a blockchain related project, AI for cryptocurrency price manipulation). Having 7w8 somewhere in my tritype makes sense because I secretly like when everyone has to follow my ideas and listen to what I say (work related).



> "Wants to do things, wants my way" is also yes but who doesn't do those things? I've heard manipulative before in the context of being charming yeah. Not anything anti-truth, I'm against that.


It’s how much we want it, some are mostly okay with both ways, some prefer their own independent style almost all the time.


----------



## Antiparticle

maximum danger said:


> It would only "take away" your skills in the beginning, but it's not a regression. It starts as a divided self and is activated through periods in your life where it can emerge and unite. This is what Jung called the transcendent process, an evolution.


Yes, that’s true. I feel the need to keep “Ni control” first, everything else comes 2nd. But it doesn’t mean I don’t like the idea of experimenting, depending on the frequency. I think I can see it as an upgrade.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Granger danger!


She is typed ISTJ, but I don’t agree; seems more INTJ = Connected all kinds of complex abstract patterns that weren’t obvious to anyone but her.


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> She is typed ISTJ, but I don’t agree; seems more INTJ = Connected all kinds of complex abstract patterns that weren’t obvious to anyone but her.


Eh, she seems pretty Si to me. Snape is INTJ to me despite some people trying to be edgy typing him ISTJ.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Eh, she seems pretty Si to me. Snape is INTJ to me despite some people trying to be edgy typing him ISTJ.


Snape = INTJ stereotype.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> That’s alright, we are a Mediterranean country so we share the sea with Spain, kind of 😊


Hmmmm.... Mediterranean country + shares a sea with Spain, must be one of these countries! 
@ ENTJudgement; Good job narrowing down with Ni, genius (7 out of 10 sarcasm 🙃)


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I know it’s not the main idea of Se, but it helps me to be in touch with my inferior Se through purely physical activities. This also stops thinking in a way. When Ni is dominant it’s not easy to get into this state of mind. I found that it works in my case to focus on the physical senses, it creates balance / stops thinking dynamics. (It’s really helpful actually.)


I kinda engage in my Se (relief function) to chill out Fi.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Police agent who uses Ni: based on 2.5 random information often forms the correct conclusion; e.g. someone attacks during the night. Conclusion: no family. Etc.


No family coz preparator's family would of noticed that hes gone so it's less likely he has a family when attacking during the night?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Snape = INTJ stereotype.


Snape's face alrdy looks INTJ to me. I must be Se dom to figure that one out ^^


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> No family coz preparator's family would of noticed that hes gone so it's less likely he has a family when attacking during the night?


Yes, kind of obvious?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, kind of obvious?


Well if the perp knows that popo thinks like that then hes purposely gonna get a family and go commit crimes at night coz popo thinks it won't be him coz he has a family right? Just say to the family that hes working overtime/working late or out on a business trip.


----------



## ENTJudgement

If anyone needs some ASMR to fall asleep, you can listen to me answering some ice breaker questions, I noticed last time I attended a training course, the instructor kinda did a few ice breaker questions like these and I wasn't able to answer properly coz I was too fixated on answering the question practically rather than humorously. So going through these questions to track how I'm like prior to practicing then later, after practicing :3






Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Antiparticle

Good job narrowing down with Si/Se, I already said that, lol



ENTJudgement said:


> Good job narrowing down with Ni, genius (7 out of 10 sarcasm 🙃)
> 
> View attachment 914067


----------



## Antiparticle

Here is a cute cat pic, for no reason:


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Good job narrowing down with Si/Se, I already said that, lol


That was a fun way to get u to say which one it is… lol


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep, I'm def Vanilla, knew it from the start, most of what I read triggered my Fi LOL was internally Karening at this shit
> 
> View attachment 914084


Awwwwww this is just so cute 🥰🤗

Don't ask me to show mine, shit is scary


----------



## Kintsugi

Ni + Type 1 = 👑 🧐 👩‍⚖️


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Awwwwww this is just so cute 🥰🤗
> 
> Don't ask me to show mine, shit is scary


Show it


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Show it


You just scored 90% Submissive, you don't get to order me around 😠

fine fine give me a sec


----------



## intranst

ENTJudgement said:


> When I chat with my INTJ friends, they are constantly confused at why would this guy do that? So they just assume they're stupid and I'm sitting there thinking LOL I can see why you think they're stupid but then again, why does everyone have to follow your Ni trajectory?


This is what I was getting at in the ENFP vs Ni thread, Ni doms expect to have their trajectory followed but they don’t communicate what it is, which is why it can be viewed as manipulative in my opinion. ENTJs tell you their plans and then you decide if you want to be on their team, huge difference.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> My top few, kind of conflicting:
> 
> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 100% Switch
> 94% Brat
> 90% Submissive
> 85% Vanilla
> 66% Dominant
> 57% Rope bunny
> 56% Rigger


Oh, you want someone dominant to get past your brat check and turn u into a submissive girl coz 94% brat and 90% submissive but after a while or during it, you wanna switch up the power dynamics coz 100% switch and take turns then vibe off Vanilla, yeah I get you, it's pretty reasonable, if I dominate for awhile I don't mind switch coz it feels more fair which satisfies my Vanilla. It's logically conflicting but emotionally congruent.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh, you want someone dominant to get past your brat check and turn u into a submissive girl coz 94% brat and 90% submissive but after a while or during it, you wanna switch up the power dynamics coz 100% switch and take turns then vibe off Vanilla, yeah I get you, it's pretty reasonable


In popular vernacular this is called "crazy"


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Awwwwww this is just so cute 🥰🤗
> 
> Don't ask me to show mine, shit is scary


Of course the INFJ is worried to show truth coz it's probably bad HEHEHEHE


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> You just scored 90% Submissive, you don't get to order me around 😠
> 
> fine fine give me a sec


I am 100% switch 🙃


----------



## Kintsugi

intranst said:


> This is what I was getting at in the ENFP vs Ni thread, Ni doms expect to have their trajectory followed but they don’t communicate what it is, which is why it can be viewed as manipulative in my opinion. ENTJs tell you their plans and then you decide if you want to be on their team, huge difference.


You can train an INTJ to communicate better though


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> In popular vernacular this is called "crazy"


Te Fi is pretty stronk in understanding people if the ENTJ bothers developing it, like how Anti develops her Se by doing a lot of sensory stuff as well.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> In popular vernacular this is called "crazy"


It’s kind if reasonable

Nobody understands me again. 🦄


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> I am 100% switch 🙃


I like switch too, really satisfies Vanilla coz of the fairness and relives my guilt of dominating or on the flip side, pent up anger from being dominated. Switch is actually the key to allowing Vanilla to co-exist with Dominate vs Submissive.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> It’s kind if reasonable
> 
> Nobody understands me again. 🦄


Everytime I managed to understand you, you brush it off coz you wanna feel like the rare unicorn that noone gets 😇 #selfInflicted


----------



## intranst

Kintsugi said:


> You can train an INTJ to communicate better though


Why it works for ENFP: INTJ have Fi motive in tertiary and ENFPs evaluate based on Fi, couple that with Ne always scanning for intuitive information, ENFP picks up on INTJ trajectory rather quickly so it is less invasive to them.


----------



## Kintsugi

@intranst 

Why ENTJ over ESTJ for INFP?


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> You can train an INTJ to communicate better though


You can train everyone to do many things


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> @intranst
> 
> Why ENTJ over ESTJ for INFP?


Careful, hes gonna get triggered just seeing the 4 letters eStj LOL


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> You can train everyone to do many things


Bet you can't train me, Anti 😽


----------



## Rihanna

Antiparticle said:


> You can train everyone to do many things


this sounded kinkier than intended


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> What brattiness?


Coming from you, this is such a bratty thing to say


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What brattiness?


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> One does not simply tame a brat by being vanilla


Now he is sad.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> View attachment 914090


That’s not like me, that’s @Ms. Aligned


----------



## Rihanna

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep, my INTJ friends constantly attack with Ti critic thats why I feel like you can't be "stupid" around them, it's especially bad coz ENTJs are often worried they're stupid (Chase explains in his video as to why but my shit Si can't recall right now LOL) + inferior Fi telling us we're not good enough i.e stupid. Which is why I usually spend longer thinking about my strategy and what I say before telling the INTJ coz I know they're gonna start Ti criticizing me if I'm not careful.


You should tell them you feel that way.  They'd probably give you a break, unless that's gay in bro code.

I'm a one so I know that I am so self critical when I'm down it may lash out elsewhere as well. Unhealthy levels.1s growth is in the direction of ennegram 7 so I think, when I'm well, I'm more free flowing and adaptive instead of critical. Definitely a downside in communication at times. 



intranst said:


> In my personal experience, potential pitfalls could be INTJ’s Se push on INFP Si, because the Se in this position is low key trying to activate for the individual’s growth, which is different than third position Se being more playful and adaptive by nature. The Ni trajectory again has an Fi motive here that an INFP can grasp, though not as quickly as ENFP, but INFP (Ni critic) will view it as manipulative because INTJ is not being forthright about their intentions. INFP needs Ne to play with ideas for development but it will venture into ideation that isn’t Te sound, so INTJ’s Te development can clash with it.


Hmm. Interesting. trying to fully grasp that.

how does Se trying to activate clash with Si.
Also, Ni perceiving not being explicitly communicated how does it feel manipulative? (if you can give example)


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> That’s not like me, that’s @Ms. Aligned


MsAligned is more like;


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Now he is sad.


But I wanna tame brats then switch to vanilla...


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> That’s not like me, that’s @Ms. Aligned


You really shouldn't leave pictures of yourself laying around the internet like this:


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> But I wanna tame brats then switch to vanilla...


I think you should first find a brat who will let you win, just to practice.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Rihanna said:


> You should tell them you feel that way.  They'd probably give you a break, unless that's gay in bro code.
> 
> I'm a one so I know that I am so self critical when I'm down it may lash out elsewhere as well. Unhealthy levels.1s growth is in the direction of ennegram 7 so I think, when I'm well, I'm more free flowing and adaptive instead of critical. Definitely a downside in communication at times.


Nah I totally understand them and not actually hurt by it or anything and it's good they keep me in check so I don't spout nonsense, it's more me seeing the casualties they've inflicted on others with said approach LOL am I INFJ yet? :3


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> I think you should first find a brat who will let you win, just to practice.


Excuse me, a brat who doesn't let anyone win is actually a sadist.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> You really shouldn't leave pictures of yourself laying around the internet like this:


Intranst is the bottom one.


----------



## Shodan

Shodan said:


> Excuse me, a brat who doesn't let anyone win is actually a sadist.


Unless the refusal to let anybody win is just a plan to get them to rage so hard, they win by sheer force...  in which case it's the other way around - masochism


----------



## ENTJudgement

Srs note, what attracts INFJs? Is it structured/non-toxic small social groups so you can vibe with people's Fe? Then again Shodan is INFP and Anti is self claimed INTP, no actual INFJs here!


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> View attachment 914090


Actually you kind of guessed it ok


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Srs note, what attracts INFJs? Is it structured/non-toxic small social groups so you can vibe with people's Fe? Then again Shodan is INFP and Anti is self claimed INTP, no actual INFJs here!


How DARE you insult me

right

I'm tagging a mod

On a serious note, "structured/non-toxic small social groups" is correct


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Actually you kind of guessed it ok


Look it's working, shes admitted it, I've managed to tone her brattiness down, after I'm done with her, shes gonna be like;


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Look it's working, shes admitted it, I've managed to tone her brattiness down, after I'm done with her, shes gonna be like;
> 
> View attachment 914092


Let’s not get carried away so quickly 😂


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> How DARE you insult me
> 
> right
> 
> I'm tagging a mod
> 
> On a serious note, "structured/non-toxic small social groups" is correct


Thought so, as it engages your Ni & Fe correctly. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## intranst

Rihanna said:


> You should tell them you feel that way.  They'd probably give you a break, unless that's gay in bro code.
> 
> I'm a one so I know that I am so self critical when I'm down it may lash out elsewhere as well. Unhealthy levels.1s growth is in the direction of ennegram 7 so I think, when I'm well, I'm more free flowing and adaptive instead of critical. Definitely a downside in communication at times.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Interesting. trying to fully grasp that.
> 
> how does Se trying to activate clash with Si.
> Also, Ni perceiving not being explicitly communicated how does it feel manipulative? (if you can give example)


INFPs have Se blind, so they can easily feel impeded on by ever-changing sensory sensation.

An example would be the INTJ saying something like “Why did you do x?” but not actually caring why I did x, it’s just that me doing x interfered with them doing y. It doesn’t directly state intentions.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> That's not a smart thing to say in that situation (although it is perfectly bratty), @ENTJudgement doesn't keep calling me bicc boi for nothing, you know 😂


Te blind, obviously gonna think she has the power to just say No in such situations.


----------



## Rihanna

ENTJudgement said:


> Aaaand here is why INFPs + INTJs are bad combo but ENTJs can combo with both LOL


hey, when i shoot someone it's mostly intentional. ENTJs (some) will mow down a whole room and have no idea. It's fun.

You and Shodan should trade types. INFP <> ENTJ Good barter. Switch for a day.

@intranst

but if INTJs are Se inferior too why would _they _have anything to impose regarding ever shifting environments? I imagine both types feel similarly impeded or disconcerted by Se. Or am I wrong?
The example .....If I ask someone why they did something I usually want to know why, unless you mean like an expression of exasperation like 'why the hell did you ruin my plans,' but then by you not knowing the Ni plan, this seems manipulative?
Though if you didn't know the plan I think expressing exasperation at you would be pointless here.

I'm trying to understand INFPs in my life from the past. It's hit or miss a lot. I typically feel like they can see through me, (if they're paying attention to me and not totally self oriented), which is unnerving. Like I didn't let you into my Fi stuff but I feel watched. But it's okay since I can intuit enough to know they won't harm me with it and are generally well meaning. Even when they do it's lashing out immediately after a perceived insult. It's very targeted, I can tell, for maximum damage, and they usually heavily regret it in the span of 2 seconds. It's weird though. I don't really know how to feel after. Like very cold toward them usually. Kind of like an "oh, ...wow, really.." It doesn't hurt as much as they intend for it to, though painful, maybe because I know why they're doing it on an Ni level, but it makes me question some things. Like an ah, so you do really have it in you to try to be malicious toward me, after all. (because the hit is on the most vulnerable point they can see of me, not random wacking) Also makes me wish they knew how to communicate pre-me crossing a line. Just indicate I'm going up there. (Maybe that's a P thing of not knowing 'till you know?)
But it's strangely unpredictable because Fi is so hush hush, like speaking to a polite wall.


----------



## Shodan

Rihanna said:


> You and Shodan should trade types. *INFP* <> ENTJ Good barter. Switch for a day.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


>


Infjs don’t cry


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Infjs don’t cry


That would be INTPs, your icy ladyship


----------



## intranst

Rihanna said:


> hey, when i shoot someone it's mostly intentional. ENTJs (some) will mow down a whole room and have no idea. It's fun.
> 
> You and Shodan should trade types. INFP <> ENTJ Good barter. Switch for a day.
> 
> @intranst
> 
> but if INTJs are Se inferior too why would _they _have anything to impose regarding ever shifting environments? I imagine both types feel similarly impeded or disconcerted by Se. Or am I wrong?
> The example .....If I ask someone why they did something I usually want to know why, unless you mean like an expression of exasperation like 'why the hell did you ruin my plans,' but then by you not knowing the Ni plan, this seems manipulative?
> Though if you didn't know the plan I think expressing exasperation at you would be pointless here.
> 
> I'm trying to understand INFPs in my life from the past. It's hit or miss a lot. I typically feel like they can see through me, (if they're paying attention to me and not totally self oriented), which is unnerving. Like I didn't let you into my Fi stuff but I feel watched. But it's okay since I can intuit enough to know they won't harm me with it and are generally well meaning. Even when they do it's lashing out immediately after a perceived insult. It's very targeted, I can tell, for maximum damage, and they usually heavily regret it in the span of 2 seconds. It's weird though. I don't really know how to feel after. Like very cold toward them usually. Kind of like an "oh, ...wow, really.." It doesn't hurt as much as they intend for it to, though painful, maybe because I know why they're doing it on an Ni level, but it makes me question some things. Like an ah, so you do really have it in you to try to be malicious toward me, after all. Also makes me wish they knew how to communicate pre-me crossing a line. Just indicate I'm going up there. (Maybe that's a P thing of not knowing 'till you know?)
> But it's strangely unpredictable because Fi is so hush hush, like speaking to a polite wall.


Like I said, Se is aspirational for them, so it will be trying toward development being an inferior function/4. Blindspot/7 is different, it’s more sensitive psychologically. Though this is kind of a splitting hairs issue admittedly since those type of boundaries can be discussed relatively easily.

I was referring to what is delivered as genuine questioning, not exasperation.

INFPs can see through INTJs since we have eyes open so to speak when it comes to Ni+Fi. Truth be told INFPs have a lot of shit on individual people by the nature of being so observant, of course like any judgement it’s gonna be based on what they see as important, so it’s always better to try and understand why someone is doing what they’re doing before being verbal with accusations. Yup a P-thing, but more specifically a Te inferior thing letting things build up.


----------



## Rihanna

intranst said:


> Like I said, Se is aspirational for them, so it will be trying toward development being an inferior function/4. Blindspot/7 is different, it’s more sensitive psychologically. Though this is kind of a splitting hairs issue admittedly since those type of boundaries can be discussed relatively easily.
> 
> I was referring to what is delivered as genuine questioning, not exasperation.
> 
> INFPs can see though INTJs since we have eyes open so to speak when it comes to Ni+Fi. Truth be told INFPs have a lot of shit on individual people by the nature of being so observant, of course like any judgement it’s gonna be based on what they see as important, so it’s always better to try and understand why someone is doing what they’re doing before being verbal with accusations. Yup a P-thing, but more specifically a Te inferior thing letting things build up.


Yeah. I mean it's definitely not a lack of why on my part or 'truly wanting to understand' as I ask a million and one questions to people around me or close to me who I want to understand and put quite an effort into it. I just had a couple of experiences with INFPs I didn't understand. they've kept strange walls around themselves. Despite themselves saying they considered me close or whatnot...but ey we all got our quirks

i think in those experiences tho, it prob wasn't distrust of Ni for them, as I'm open about my insights, rather it's been unintentional abrasiveness, seeping what they perceive as personal judgment on my part and nonhealthy communication on theirs


----------



## ENTJudgement

Rihanna said:


> hey, when i shoot someone it's mostly intentional. ENTJs (some) will mow down a whole room and have no idea. It's fun.
> 
> You and Shodan should trade types. INFP <> ENTJ Good barter. Switch for a day.


This is how I see the world with Fe demon and Ne critic.










Basically I'm the main character, everyone else is a side character/background character, NPC until I interact with you and judged you, then if I like you, that blue X gets removed and I see you. Thats probably relating to what you said above, I don't enjoy it, I just end up mowing down NPCs coz I don't have the energy to focus on the blue Xes, I'm using all my energy on the people I actually see.

After talking with INFPs, they said they get overwhelmed easily coz there are too many people's Fis to track etc... thats why ENTJs can be "extroverts" coz we only track/vibe with those without blue Exes otherwise we'd get overwhelmed too!

Orchid and I can swap types easily LOL, Her Te is stronk and my Fi is stronk.

Shodan is more feelerish I'd say, he values harmony.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> That would be INTPs, your icy ladyship


@Antiparticle










Her outward appearance and aura is certainly far from this but her insides sometimes can be abit cool.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Her outward appearance and aura is certainly far from this but her insides sometimes can be abit cool.


I'd say it's the other way around, the (sometimes) cold exterior is guarding what's inside

She'll show up eventually to tell us how we're both wrong 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> @Antiparticle
> 
> View attachment 914102
> 
> 
> Her outward appearance and aura is certainly far from this but her insides sometimes can be abit cool.


I think she comes across differently in group conversations. One-on-one she seems pretty friendly and warm to me

I also thinks she likes to troll for a bit of fun. Like a kitty cat toying with a mouse LOL


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> I'd say it's the other way around, the (sometimes) cold exterior is guarding what's inside
> 
> She'll show up eventually to tell us how we're both wrong 🤷‍♂️


Where’s the brat at yo 😸
I say outward appearance/aura is friendly coz her pics all look happy, I’m the opposite, my resting bitch face is stronk unless goofing but then I goof alot


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> I think she comes across differently in group conversations. One-on-one she seems pretty friendly and warm to me
> 
> I also thinks she likes to troll for a bit of fun. Like a kitty cat toying with a mouse LOL


Is she trolling or getting trolled?


----------



## ENTJudgement

ENTJudgement said:


> Is she trolling or getting trolled?


I’m trolling her until


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Is she trolling or getting trolled?


Idk, whatever it is, it's funny to watch 😁


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> I’m trolling her until
> 
> View attachment 914103


Omg, you must be an ENFP too then :3


----------



## ENTJudgement

Kintsugi said:


> Omg, you must be an ENFP too then :3


Only ENFPs watch K-On silly


----------



## Kintsugi

ENTJudgement said:


> Only ENFPs watch K-On silly


I've actually watched it too. But it was an INTJ that encouraged me too 😁


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Where’s the brat at yo 😸


Charging her brattery? 🤷‍♂️



> I say outward appearance/aura is friendly coz her pics all look happy, I’m the opposite, my resting bitch face is stronk unless goofing but then I goof alot


Everybody is expected to look smiling / happy in their pictures (unless you're Shodan). I meant the way she comes across online. For quite a while I wasn't sure if I should include a "hey, I'm just joking / teasing" disclaimer with each post because it's like she's got a permanent poker face which makes her impossible to read (usually I'm able to tell how people feel even through text), but eventually I realized that there's something else going on.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Even though I like Anti's Jedi doctrine, I know that shes never gonna achieve it without help from the Sith side


Just watch the movie



> she can't convert everyone to Jedi without power, control and enforcement.


It’s not control, it’s self-discipline. It’s not enforcement. It’s encouragement. It’s not overpowering others, it’s empowering others.


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> Like I said, a kitty cat toying 😁
> 
> which is actually quite accurate for the "Victim" style


Which one is me? (I assume cat)


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Charging her brattery? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> … but eventually I realized that there's something else going on.


What else?


----------



## Antiparticle

Kintsugi said:


> Was just reading about Socionics PoLR & relations of Supervision....
> 
> ENTj supervises INFp (that's INFJ in MBTI) = _ENTj on INFp: "lots of lofty goals but clueless as to how to get there, lives in dream world"_
> 
> @ENTJudgement - thoughts on you and Anti?


😸

TJs like to be needed for their skills, so TJ would interfere with my decision-making process to “make it better” = typical Te control, nothing new to see here.

Te: Do it like this, because it’s more efficient.


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> Which one is me? (I assume cat)


The real question is, who is the mouse :3


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> What else?


Just what I mentioned earlier - the apparent coldness is simply due to keeping your distance. It takes you longer than an average person to warm up to someone. It's not that you are actually a cold, insensitive person, you're just protecting the actual person / it's a defense mechanism (and there's probably a good reason why that mechanism is in place). I was kidding when I called you "your icy ladyship", it wasn't an accurate description of your personality.

I could further elaborate my observations, but I don't want to engage in unsolicited and public psychoanalysis even more 😸


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Just what I mentioned earlier - the apparent coldness is simply due to keeping your distance. It takes you longer than an average person to warm up to someone. It's not that you are actually a cold, insensitive person, you're just protecting the actual person / it's a defense mechanism (and there's probably a good reason why that mechanism is in place). I was kidding when I called you "your icy ladyship", it wasn't an accurate description of your personality.
> 
> I could further elaborate my observations, but I don't want to engage in unsolicited and public psychoanalysis even more 😸


Is that a cat smiley?


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Is that a cat smiley?


No, your eyes are deceiving you 😸


----------



## intranst

Chat, is Jenna Ortega ENTJ goals for me? Yes or No


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> It takes you longer than an average person to warm up to someone.


My past experience also includes almost warming up instantly with another person = at least 1 counterexample.

(Counterexamples disprove the theorem/hypothesis.)


----------



## Kintsugi

intranst said:


> Chat, is Jenna Ortega ENTJ goals for me? Yes or No


Hell yeah 😁


----------



## Kintsugi

Antiparticle said:


> Is that a cat smiley?


Yep :3


----------



## intranst

Kintsugi said:


> Hell yeah 😁


The analytical INFP plus the artsy ENTJ, it’s how it should be.


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> The analytical INFP plus the artsy ENTJ, it’s how it should be.


Who is the analytical INFP?


----------



## Kintsugi

intranst said:


> The analytical INFP plus the artsy ENTJ, it’s how it should be.


I'm waiting for that Netflix series


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> My past experience also includes almost warming up instantly with another person = at least 1 counterexample.
> 
> (Counterexamples disprove the theorem/hypothesis.)


See, that's a very cold response 😸


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> See, that's a very cold response 😸


It’s math


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> It’s math


And math, as we all know, is *the *warmest area of knowledge of them all :3


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> And math, as we all know, is *the *warmest area of knowledge of them all :3


It’s neutral 😇


----------



## intranst

Do you INFJs see other INFJs as good partners?


----------



## Shodan

intranst said:


> Do you INFJs see other INFJs as good partners?


no


----------



## intranst

Shodan said:


> no


Is it cuz a unicorn can’t drink unicorn blood?


----------



## Shodan

intranst said:


> Is it cuz a unicorn can’t drink unicorn blood?


I've been in two (separate ofc) relationships with them, and in both cases there was so much shady behind-the-back sort of stuff, lies, manipulation, cheating, that it became hard to keep track of it all eventually.

lies

lies and subterfuge


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Do you INFJs see other INFJs as good partners?


Why not, it depends on many other factors. But seems like a rare possibility


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Do you INFJs see other INFJs as good partners?


My top 3 list (so far):
INTP
EXTJ, S>N
ENFP


----------



## Shodan

...*but*, if I really liked someone of course it wouldn't matter that much, as feelings would still be there despite them being INFJ 🤷‍♂️ it's not their fault, it could be worse


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> My top 3 list (so far):
> INTP
> EXTJ, S>N
> ENFP


Here's mine:





That's it.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.


So emo 🖤


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> So emo 🖤


To be fair, I'm sure that nobody would put me on their top lists either 😂


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> To be fair, I'm sure that nobody would put me on their top lists either 😂


Why? 🦄


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> My top 3 list (so far):
> INTP
> EXTJ, S>N
> ENFP


Any particular reason no ENTP or just not enough experience?


----------



## Antiparticle

intranst said:


> Any particular reason no ENTP or just not enough experience?


My best friend is ENTP* and I had one “crush”. No thanks 😂

*i.e. I already hear every day what’s wrong with me 😸


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Why? 🦄


While I don't engage in the behavior I described above - when in a serious relationship, I keep switching from being super tolerant and allowing to being extremely rigid and stuck-up. That of course highly depends on the other person's behavior, but it happens more often than not. A same person could simultaneously describe me as the warmest, nicest person they've ever known, and a ruthless dictator. Hence why I won't make any top lists, I'm imperfect 🤷‍♂️ (actually, I'm just very observant and I have low tolerance for bullshit)


----------



## Shodan

Furthermore, the interrogation thing we talked about elsewhere is actually true. If I suspect there's something going on, I won't stop until I get the information I need. This is actually very cold, ruthless, and insensitive. The subject feels like somone just performed open surgery on their brains. No amount of pleading will make me stop. That's why some people would probably call me monstrous.

In my defense, I was in fact right literally every single time (I knew what I was going to find right from the start - it wasn't about the data at all, it was about getting a confession), so it's debatable who the actual monster is 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Furthermore, the interrogation thing we talked about elsewhere is actually true. If I suspect there's something going on, I won't stop until I get the information I need. This is actually very cold, ruthless, and insensitive. The subject feels like somone just performed open surgery on their brains. No amount of pleading will make me stop. That's why some people would probably call me monstrous.
> 
> In my defense, I was in fact right literally every single time (I knew what I was going to find right from the start - it wasn't about the data at all, it was about getting a confession), so it's debatable who the actual monster is 🤷‍♂️


Overthinking detected


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Overthinking detected


That overthinking never fails and it yields tangible results


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> 😸
> 
> TJs like to be needed for their skills, so TJ would interfere with my decision-making process to “make it better” = typical Te control, nothing new to see here.
> 
> Te: Do it like this, because it’s more efficient.


As a TJ I like to be needed for me as a person, not my skills hence why I charge for my skills but hang out with people I like for free.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> As a TJ I like to be needed for me as a person, not my skills hence why I charge for my skills but hang out with people I like for free.


Maybe.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> That overthinking never fails and it yields tangible results


Work on your trust issues


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Work on your trust issues


Or rather, other people should work on being decent human beings, and I'd have no trust issues as a consequence

Trust issues are not inherent, they are acquired


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> While I don't engage in the behavior I described above - when in a serious relationship, I keep switching from being super tolerant and allowing to being extremely rigid and stuck-up. That of course highly depends on the other person's behavior, but it happens more often than not. A same person could simultaneously describe me as the warmest, nicest person they've ever known, and a ruthless dictator. Hence why I won't make any top lists, I'm imperfect 🤷‍♂️ (actually, I'm just very observant and I have low tolerance for bullshit)


Yep, I sensed this just talking to u on this forum, ur only as nice as your partner, u can say I’m not dissimilar, you’re more of a tamer while I’m more of a mirror.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep, I sensed this just talking to u on this forum, ur only as nice as your partner


Well of course, it makes no sense to be any other way. I'm not going to be nice to anybody who treats me like shit, I'd be encouraging bad behavior otherwise.


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> Well of course, it makes no sense to be any other way. I'm not going to be nice to anybody who treats me like shit, I'd be encouraging bad behavior otherwise.


Why would you be in a relationship like this?


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> Yep, I sensed this just talking to u on this forum, ur only as nice as your partner, u can say I’m not dissimilar, you’re more of a tamer while I’m more of a mirror.


What about me?


----------



## intranst

Antiparticle said:


> Why would you be in a relationship like this?


Agreed, breaking up sounds healthier than vengeance but tf do I know


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Why would you be in a relationship like this?


Hoping that the other person may change eventually (hint: they never did / do). Also, not every relationship is that easy to get out of, depending on the kind of the relationship (marriage, for example).


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Why would you be in a relationship like this?


I think I usually try and get along to the best of my ability and only leave if there are irreconcilable differences and neither party is able/willing to compromise any further, a lot of the times we're good 90-99% of the time and its just a 1-10% gap that needs bridging, it's just that that gap can sometimes be quite alarming so you think hmmmmm, perhaps if I understood her mindset more, I can see where shes coming from or how she made that decision, do that a few times and you're already in there for a pretty long time, not always a u did 1 thing so I'm out scenario.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> What about me?


You're the type who gives me the impression that needs someone to look up to, the guys gotta be up there and there needs to be some level of admiration from you, hes gotta deal with your brattiness at times which could be a series of shit tests and get past your outer shell.

You like to ask for feedback about you so hes gotta be accommodating to that -> Keen observations, say insightful stuff, keep your self esteem high when appropriate and tell you truth when required.

Hes gotta be an intuitive I think, no way you'd get along with sensors.
He also needs to be ambitious and smart/nerdy in the sense that he can keep up with you Ting him.
Physically he probably needs to be at least stronger than u coz u try hard to get stronger yourself.
He needs to be initiating coz you're probably passive when it comes to relationships but I think he'd need to initiate in a way you enjoy otherwise brattiness and disapproval comes out.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Just watch the movie
> 
> It’s not control, it’s self-discipline. It’s not enforcement. It’s encouragement. It’s not overpowering others, it’s empowering others.


I'm already on your side silly, I said I like/prefer your way more I just don't have high expectations coz some people are fking psychos, I also have no intent to take over the Sith way coz I don't have the power nor Charisma for world domination.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> It’s neutral 😇


I will admit, I like to explain/talk with math coz maths is the universal language of the universe, I just suck at maths coz I'm dumb.


----------



## Shodan

ENTJudgement said:


> Hes gotta be an intuitive I think, no way you'd get along with sensors.
> He also needs to be ambitious and smart/nerdy in the sense that he can keep up with you Ting him.
> Physically he probably needs to be at least stronger than u coz u try hard to get stronger yourself.
> He needs to be initiating coz you're probably passive when it comes to relationships but I think he'd need to initiate in a way you enjoy otherwise brattiness and disapproval comes out.


gee, all of this sounds like someone I know


----------



## Antiparticle

Shodan said:


> gee, all of this sounds like someone I know


Who?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> My past experience also includes almost warming up instantly with another person = at least 1 counterexample.
> 
> (Counterexamples disprove the theorem/hypothesis.)


We apologize for our incompetence, Elsa.


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> We apologize for our incompetence, Elsa.


Elsa?


----------



## ENTJudgement

Antiparticle said:


> Elsa?


----------



## Shodan

Antiparticle said:


> Who?


Not sure if genuine question or being bratty; in case of the latter, +10 points for viciousness


----------



## Antiparticle

ENTJudgement said:


> View attachment 914124


 I am more Pocahontas


----------



## intranst

Elsa is fire (irony intended)


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shodan said:


> Not sure if genuine question or being bratty; in case of the latter, +10 points for viciousness


It's K, Elsa is weak against global warming.


----------



## ENTJudgement

intranst said:


> Elsa is fire (irony intended)


She is fire inside, she just shows ice all around her.


----------

